# Forum Quilt



## Julie

:*Forum Quilt Guidelines*:
1.we will be using a 10"x10" block
2.the block should be of 100% cotton fabric
3.pre-wash all fabrics you will be using for the block to prevent shrinking and fabric color bleeding-the fabrics you use would be best if they were all cottons,however cotton blends are okay.
4. all blocks must be made to be washable
5.all blocks must depict the "havanese theme"
6.blocks are due to me Feb.1,2008
7.you may use any technique you are comfortable with...such as hand applique,machine applique,pieced,embroidery,counted cross-stitch,fabric markers,crayon technique
8.feel free to ask me any questions you may have about techniques etc.
9.I want people to have fun and be creative and raise alot of money for the HCA with an awesome quilt.
Have FUN!

*When you are planning your design--remember there will be 1/4 th inch seam allowance taken on all 4 sides of your block...please don't put anything "important" there as it will not show*.

Since the National has been announced,if we are going to have a forum quilt to donate we better get started planning/making it.Who is interested in making a block for the quilt?
I was thinking we could have members that are interested sew a block and send it to be stitched together with others...so everyone interested could be a part of it.We would need to decide on a size for the block so everyone's was the same size...(sizing would be dictated based on the number of people interested in making one.)
I think this could be alot of fun...please let me know if you are seriously interested in being involved so we can get a quilt made to donate on behalf of the forum.

:thumb:Thanks!:thumb:


----------



## pjewel

I've never done quilting before but I am rather a crafty sort so if you think I might be up to the task let me know. I'm certainly game.


----------



## Thumper

Sure, I'm game...a little scared because I have NEVER sewn a quilt or square, so I'm not sure what that involves, but I do have a library nearby and I presume I'll figure it out! lol

Julie, do you stick w/ color schemes or is each block distinctive to the individual? I have never even seen the ones that are done by Rescue, is there a picture of them online? (Not to copy them, but to get an idea)

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

I have no idea how to quilt, but I'm willing to try. If some one gives me instructions.


----------



## Julie

There are about a million different ways to go about it/from all different techniques(meaning like embroidery,applique(either machine or hand applique),pieced,painted,etc.then a million different ways to set it together etc.I have made many---over 70 as a teenager being simple to a queen pieced pansy all hand quilted with my own design.I gave it to my mother.She entered it in a fair and it won 2nd place in the 30 and over age-group(I was 17)and there wasn't an age group for me:laugh:I have also thought about using pictures.We are such a picture-type forum,and I know there are techniques to apply photos to fabric--though at least a few years ago that was quite expensive.Wouldn't that be cool though?Real pix of real havs?Kara,the HCA had quilts that were auctioned off at the national.You might want to see if it is pictured on their website.That would give you the idea.


----------



## Thumper

I haven't seen pictures transferred to fabric that looks really "clear", but more like an iron-on t-shirt type thing.

I'd probably hand sew the quilt block! Although, I've been hand sewing Gucci's costume ALL DAY and my hand is about to fall off. Egads. She'll look good, though..

Julie, do you have any pictures of the quilt you made?  I'd love to see it, it sounds awesome!

I'll google around for the quilt this weekend and post a link if I find one. I guess I'm curious if every block had a Hav picture in it, and various ideas on how to do that. I love being very unique in my creations, but just a general idea of the range, I suppose.

Kara


----------



## Leeann

I have no idea how to quilt but would be willing to help pitch in for the fabric and batting that's going to be needed.


----------



## dboudreau

Here is a picture of the Canadian Hav Rescue quilt. (Last year)

http://www.havanesefanciers.com/Rescue-Quilt.htm


----------



## pjewel

Wow, look at this.

http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/07squares.html

and this

http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/06squares.html


----------



## pjewel

And I sit here with tears in my eyes while reading this one.

http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/03squares.html


----------



## Lynn

I have not done quilting, but I can sew garments, if you give me instructions I am in.


----------



## irnfit

Count me in. As you can see from the quilts, the squares can be as simple or elaborate as your ability. Quilting really isn't that hard. If you can sew a button, you can make a quilt square. 

There are two ways you can go with this
1. Make a square unquilted
2. Make a square and quilt it to then be made into a quilt

I think if most people are novices at quilting, the first one woild be the easiest.


----------



## Julie

After looking some more at the photo tranfer,I agree Kara--I think we should avoid that...I thought perhaps it was "improved" but not enough!

I love the idea of just being creative with your own technique/idea.We could decide on a couple colors or something to tie each block together.....say green or blue or whatever to be in a block to tie it in.

Looks like one of those quilts posted above had an appliqued technique applied.


----------



## Julie

Yes Michele--you are right.I would think just making the quilt block would be best.Then it could be set together and either quilted machine or hand or tied.I hand quilted my Mothers quilt,but it took me forever.......to hire it done would be expensive for hand quilting......I'm not up to speed on the cost of machine quilting.It is very simple to tie the quilt.(not as nice however).A few years ago we made our Girl Scout leader a quilt.I had the girls(23)each decorate a block and I set it together and it was tied.It turned out very nice.It hangs on her wall-----though is queen size!


----------



## Julie

lbkar said:


> I have no idea how to quilt but would be willing to help pitch in for the fabric and batting that's going to be needed.


That would be great Leeann!Wouldn't you like to make a block for it?


----------



## Leeann

Julie said:


> That would be great Leeann!Wouldn't you like to make a block for it?


ound: sewing and me just don't get along. It's odd I have done needlework since I was a little girl but when I tried to sew it was a big mess.

Do they have a lot of things to auction off? I could do a scrapbook with all the pages made and you just add the pictures after.


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

I've seen that Havanese Applique that was used on one of the links. They sell it on Ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/LASER-QUILT-APP...ryZ19162QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

We could certainly allow it to be used in the Forum quilt, that might encourage more people to make a block if we take out the "fear" of drawing or embroidering a havanese! I know I'm a bit scared to, but I'll certainly try!

I loved seeing all the quilt blocks! Thanks for the links, ladies.

I think it would be a great way to spend some fall and winter nights  Curled up with coffee or cocoa and making a square 

Lynn, I'm like you...I can sew garments and apparel all day long, but I have never attempted quilting. The closest thing I've done is stay stitch the edges of fleece for sofa throws! lol

For anyone that's interested in making a quilt block, check out your local library there are a plethora of books for us novices! I put a bazillion on order last night, and there are probably alot of helpful websites too. I didn't even get that far.

Kara


----------



## Leslie

Ok, ladies...I'm thinking my "some day" has arrived. You know, as in "some day I'm going to learn how to quilt". I've been saying that ever since I had an aide who made some of the nicest quilts I've ever seen in person. I've gone so far as to buy a couple of quilting books but, I've never been brave enough to actually go buy fabric and begin. Leave it to you and my love of havanese to finally push me into it. If all of you are brave enough to do it, then count me in, too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Geri - those squares you found are just incredible!! I am lucky I can sew a button, my pants have safety pins in them, so I KNOW you dont want me participating in that part!!
How about I just bid on it???? How much did last years go for?


----------



## irnfit

If you can print out a photo from your computer, you can make a quilt square. They sell special photo transfer paper for your computer. Once it is printed, just iron it on a piece of fabric.


----------



## Julie

I don't think anyone should be scared off....it is just as easy as sewing on a patch,but more fun--because you get to be creative!If you do embroidery or counted cross-stitch--anything like that would also make a great block.They have fabric markers that you can just draw directly on the fabric,like coloring really--this is so easy..we had our Girl Scout Troop do it.Who doesn't love child's art?


----------



## Julie

irnfit said:


> If you can print out a photo from your computer, you can make a quilt square. They sell special photo transfer paper for your computer. Once it is printed, just iron it on a piece of fabric.


Do you have great luck with this Michele?I bought some when my printer was new,and it made an iron on easy to burn and hard to transfer...I gave up.Maybe there is something new and improved?The old photo transfer with chemicals lacks the intense colors the pictures has  
This no-doubt would be the easiest way if we found just the right product.Any suggestions?


----------



## irnfit

No, Julie, I have never used them myself. But I have seen demos, and they look great.

I agree...it doesn't just have to be sewing. It can be crewel, embroidery, etc. set into a square.


----------



## casperkeep

Ok girlsl I am with Leeann on this one I can pitch in some money or materials but me sewing well that would be a hoot....although I am tempted to try. I will see if my mom knows how to and while she is down for while I will see if maybe her and I can both come up with something. My mom crochets all the time...so it is worth a shot!!!


----------



## Thumper

Megan,

You should try! Sewing is NOT hard, I promise! If I taught myself to sew...ANYBODY can. I swear. All you need to know is how to string a needle and use scissors. The rest is easy peasy and just putting it together. I've never done a quilt square, either! lol, but it will be fun! I'm guessing it will be like my first garment (skirt) I looked at it a few years later and was horrified! lol

Kara


----------



## casperkeep

I think I may try it....I am sure there is someone at my church who could help get me started.....I think it would be neat to see my work on a nice big quilt......well we shall see plus it will give something to do during the winter time!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Kara are you going to the nationals next year...I think you said you were....We have to have a Gucci and Jillee fashion show......that would be soo cute!!!!


----------



## Thumper

Megan..I am planning to go, I've already told hubby that the trip I want for our anniversary  (which is Aug. 9th) He is tickled that a 2 hr. drive to Richmond will be "inexpensive" compared to my usual Las Vegas, Bermuda or Mexico jaunts!  Although, he probably doesn't know that there is stuff to buy at the show! 

I'm SOO excited to meet you and Jillee, and yes! A fashion show for us in between events. Heck, I'll even have to sew Jillee a frilly-girly-girl dress/harness. She is perfect for one of my creations.  I'll be pm-ing you a few months prior for measurements! Maybe I'll make them the same dress in diff. colors? hmm..I'll have to think about it.

Kara


----------



## Julie

irnfit said:


> No, Julie, I have never used them myself. But I have seen demos, and they look great.
> 
> I agree...it doesn't just have to be sewing. It can be crewel, embroidery, etc. set into a square.


Do you know what Brand name it was Michele?Did they have a particular type of printer?I am very interested in this technique as I think we could get more forum members involved knowing they could use their own dog's pix and perhaps embellish it to personalize etc.plus it would give us a more "consistant look" overall.
Thanks.:ear:


----------



## casperkeep

Oh Kara that would be soo cool!!!!! I bet they will have people turning there heads looking at how cute they are!!!! I would love having something that you made for my silly Jillee!!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> Do you know what Brand name it was Michele?Did they have a particular type of printer?I am very interested in this technique as I think we could get more forum members involved knowing they could use their own dog's pix and perhaps embellish it to personalize etc.plus it would give us a more "consistant look" overall.
> Thanks.:ear:


I am going to post this question to my sewing/quilt forum friends, and see what they have to say about it. I'll let yall' know if they have any great tips or ideas on this.

I think its a great idea, although I'm not sure it we should mix photopressing with non photo-pressed handsewn Hav squares, do you think that would look little chopped up?

Kara


----------



## judith

count me in, i am a quilter and am looking forward to participating. judith


----------



## Sissygirl

When would the due date for the square be?

I might try it, too!


----------



## Laurief

Does anyone remember what the quilt went for last year?? I gotta know how much to save for next year.


----------



## Thumper

Laurie. I think it went for about $20! SO...give it up, It must've *not* been pretty at all ()

Gucci already peed on next year's quilt. Sorry about that, I guess I'll have to buy it now. *yawn*

hehe

Kara


----------



## Laurief

I am sure that you mis typed that Kara, you did not say $20 did you. Did you mean 200??


----------



## Thumper

Typo? whoops sorry.  I don't wantcha to save up more money and outbid me! ound: Maybe we should join forces and conspire... since there are usually 2 quilts, ehh? Well...if WE do one, that will be 3! More the merrier!

Oh.. I had to edit that post because I forgot to say why it was is so cheap! ha. Forgive me, rough day here..
I'm telling you though..Gucci PEED all over the quilt... oh and she uke: hurled......and maybe diarrhea too, You don't want it. It stinks...really bad. haha.

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Actually....

I think you deserve it. I hope you get one, really! I mean that.

I think I remember it going for somewhere in the $200-300 range, maybe close to $400 or more for one of them? I could've swore I read it on the Hav rescue site, but I think that may have been for 2005?

I'll try to find out, though.

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Ho, humm..

Sorry to talk to myself, but...I wanted to share the link! Gorgeoussss!!!! No wonder people fight over these! lol

http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/

I LOVE LOVE LOVE 2003!!!!!! I wonder if I can track down the owner and make them an offer? lol I will stalk ebay for the rest of my life. Oh, my.

Let's do one framed in black, that looks super sharp! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Well I would LOVE to get one - so no one bid against me please!!!!


----------



## Thumper

Laurief said:


> Well I would LOVE to get one - so no one bid against me please!!!!


:kiss:

You do deserve it, and I wouldn't break your heart. But I call the NEXT year!  lol OR..I'll bid a diff. one! 
Kara


----------



## Leeann

Sorry girls, I'm an auction kinda girl, I know how to sneek in just at the end.


----------



## Laurief

Yea, well I doubt I could get one if they went for that much. I have a hard enough time getting hubby to agree to a stroller, but a quilt?? Oh well, I can dream. To have a quilt that all guys made would be so cool - I hope someone on the forum gets it - of course once it is made!! Gosh I am excited already and I have to wait till August!!


----------



## Thumper

I hear ya!

I honestly do NOT think my husband would let me bid that high for it.

he'd be like...."YOU SEW! MAKE ONE!" ound: 

*sigh*

I might be making my own, ehh? lol I love the black framed one from 2003, that has to be my favorite.

Kara


----------



## BeverlyA

My favorite quilt I think is the rescue quilt from 2006, with my favorite block being the one dedicated to Mira Deara, one of Lu Wylands Havs that has passed away.

If any of you are unfamiliar with Lu's writings you're really missing out. She's currently writing as "Desi", the little male rescue that is fostering with her until he finds his forever home. She's also reposting stories that she wrote as Mira Deara, an adventurous Hav she had previously. She posts the stories on the Big List on Yahoo, or contact me, I have quite a few saved if you're interested.
Cynthia Rust made "Mira's Block" for the 2006 quilt in memory of Mira Deara and reading the description by Lu on the quilt site brings tears to my eyes.

I'm just sure that at the Nationals there was one quilt that was auctioned off, but another one was won by a drawing where you bought tickets, so anyone could win that.

My mom is a huge quilter and I have already got her to commit to a square for the rescue quilt, but I'm sure I could get her to help me with a square for the forum quilt too.

Beverly


----------



## irnfit

Aren't those stories by Lu Wyland the best. The ones with Desi are hysterical. And Desi is such a special pup.


----------



## BeverlyA

I saw he's up on Petfinder now and it breaks my heart to think we'll probably lose touch with him. It seems like I've gotten so attached to him threw Lu's stories and pictures.

He is just adorable. I know they will pick just the right home for him, but I will still miss him!

Beverly


----------



## havaluv

*Deadline?*

Sorry, I know it's here, but it's late and I can't find mention of a deadline. I'd love to help, but with the move to CA in a week and a half plus a new puppy, I don't know when my life will settle down enough. When would the squares need to be finished?

BTW...there is a great artist named Chris Roberts-Antieau who does fabric "paintings"....mostly an applique technique. They are very folksy and fun and often dog related. My DH bought me a set of them called "Good Dog" and "Bad Dog" Christmas before last. These are not my exact pictures, but close...I thought some of the quilters and crafters might enjoy seeing them. (they're not havanese, though....hope no one minds!)



















It might be fun to do a havanese quilt with a folk art feel! I love Kara's idea of a black border too!


----------



## Thumper

Havaluv,

Those are beautiful! He's very talented, indeed! I guess what is cool about the black border is that each block used whatever "colors" they wanted and it still pulled together fantabulously.



> My favorite quilt I think is the rescue quilt from 2006, with my favorite block being the one dedicated to Mira Deara, one of Lu Wylands Havs that has passed away.


That is a tearjerking story  I can't even imagine saying goodbye. I'd be a wreck.

I think Julie might want the blocks due a few months (maybe 2?) before Nationals, maybe 3? I don't know. There would have to be time for it to be placed together. Julie...what do you think?

Kara


----------



## SMARTY

I didn't read the entire thread, if I am repeating questions sorry. I have never quilted before but I'll figure it out with the help of my Mom (86 years young) and her friends. Just need time frame and size. I suppose we can do whatever, as long as it is havanese related. Right?


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> I think its a great idea, although I'm not sure it we should mix photopressing with non photo-pressed handsewn Hav squares, do you think that would look little chopped up?
> 
> Kara


Oh yes Kara----I think it would look kinda "tacky" to mix this technique with others that are sewn....I was entertaining the idea of ALL the blocks being photos.If I could find out a great product that photo copied a good quality onto a block,I'd be all over it--I just don't know what/where it is.I had less then desirable luck with my printer and the iron on transfer method and also the chemical type you often see in memory quilts or pillows.That's ok for "home-use"or a small project--but not for this I think.I'd be very interested in what their responses are on the other forum Kara.


----------



## Julie

Sissygirl said:


> When would the due date for the square be?
> 
> I might try it, too!


Right now,I'm thinking February or March.I wanted to see how much interest their was--and discuss it all with you,then try to plan it quick,and go from there.I think after the Holidays,everyone kinda has some "down time" too,and it would give you an entire month(January)to make 1 square.


----------



## Julie

I hope everyone gets a chance to see this thread and respond if they are interested---so far I have 13 people I think?
Kara,Geri,Debbie,Leslie,Leeann(a possible draft-ee),Lynn,Michele,Beverly,Paige(a possible draft-ee),Judith,Missy,Meg(a possible draft-ee) and myself.

I certainly do not want to deter anyone----but I think before too long we will need to make some decisions,so that you guys have a little time to think about what you would like to do,and can know the size we are after.


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

Here are the responses I've gotten so far on the photo-pressing:

http://artisanssquare.com/sg/index.php/topic,3953.msg58725.html#msg58725

Although, I'm thinking this might be a bit "harder" than we realize! lol, Perhaps sticking to traditional this year and fiddling with this for next year? Or making a photopress at home and washing it several times to see how it turns out. I do worry about fading, I'd hate someone to buy our quilt and have half the havanese wash off or rub off! lol And then want a refund. ound:

Let's just do it! If my first square turns out decent, I'll make another, and another..however many I have time for, and we can all commit to the same?  Just set a minimum of one, but do more if you can type thing.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Right now,I'm thinking a 10" or 12" block......but I think for me personally I'd prefer the 12" block.It gives you a little more room,but we could have a humungous quilt if more join in--or 2 quilts?What is your opinion?


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

What size have the squares been in the past? Twelve inches seems large, not that I have anything against it per se. It just seems like there might be fewer squares on each quilt. I'm up for anything you all decide on. Now all I have to do is learn how to do it.


----------



## Thumper

I think 10-12 inch would be perfect. It gives a little more room and since we don't have that many people interested, I think it we scaled down to 6 inches or so, we'd end up with a "dog size" blanket. lol

Kara


----------



## Julie

pjewel said:


> Julie,
> 
> What size have the squares been in the past? Twelve inches seems large, not that I have anything against it per se. It just seems like there might be fewer squares on each quilt. I'm up for anything you all decide on. Now all I have to do is learn how to do it.


This would be the first forum quilt.There have been many havanese rescue quilts(like in the links Kara posted)but I'm not about "copying" what they do.Most all the quilts I have ever made have been about 10" or 12".If you think of it as 3X4 blocks at 12" each--minus seam allowances with borders you would have approx.a twin size,or depending on the size of strips a queen "topper".


----------



## Julie

Someone asked for pictures of quilts I had made.I know it sounds incredible,but remember--I was the ONLY girl in my family for 63 years,with 3 older brothers on a farm in the middle of nowhere.My Grama was gonna make sure I knew "girl things".I was sewing my own clothes by approx.10 yrs.old,and Grama taught me to make quilts as well--then crochet,and even cane chairs!I dabbled in embroidery,but never really took to it,and as a young Mom found out I could do woodworking as well.I'm certainly no expert in anything---but I have made many quilts,though the quilting world has came a long ways and came out with new techniques I'm not "up"on---it could be because I had a full time job and two kids--then later three!?:laugh:
Anyway--here is a pieced butterfly I made when I was about 14.Unfortunately,I never finished it with a backing and quilting. 

Then there is a photo of a few miniature quilts I made.The dresdan plate was my Grama's favorite--and she would display this one at quilt shows---I was 17-18 yrs.old then.

Then here is a photo of puppies I drew and made into blocks.I did these when I was approx.15-16.I didn't have a job,so I was dependant on using scraps I had and Grama for fabric.These blocks are actually all hand appliqued on old sheets. Grama gave me more that was discolored--and after doing the 4th dog--I realized the white was different...and so it all stopped.I have only 4 blocks.

I took these pictures just a little while ago---but somewhere there is pictures of the pieced pansy I made for Mom.I haven't seen them or the quilt for at least 15 years!Mom has never used the quilt--but stores it in her closet so it doesn't get ruined!


----------



## Laurief

Julie, those are beautiful!! I wish I could so something like that!! Wow, I bet you will make a nice contribution to the Hav quilt!


----------



## Thumper

> Someone asked for pictures of quilts I had made.


I am someone and WOW! Julie, those are lovely! If you had that level of talent as a teen, I can imagine its tenfold now! They are just lovely. I never would've guessed them to be the work of a youngie  I love the dogs, I can't really tell the white dog has different shades?

They look wonderful!!

Kara


----------



## Paige

Beautiful work Julie...I especially like the dogs...gee, I can't imagine why.


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> I love the dogs, I can't really tell the white dog has different shades?
> 
> They look wonderful!!
> 
> Kara


Oh--Kara--you must mean the white background?I don't have a white dog!The creme dog with the yellow bow has the discolored white background...really just a more worn-out sheet!I think back now--and feel kinda sad that I didn't have the money,or backers in my endeveors.Today--I'd make sure my kids had new fabric,but none are interested,or were born with the desire/talent for such things.I seriously doubt these dog blocks will ever be made into a quilt.At the time,my idea was to make these facing the other direction too and then quilt dog bones/etc.in between.I don't think I have the ambition anymore--because these are hand sewn as well,but I do treasure them


----------



## Lina

Julie, what gorgeous quilts! You are very talented! I would totally help out but I have no idea how to quilt... I know cross stitching and some embroidery as well as knitting. I don't think any of that will be good for the quilt, though. I guess I will provide moral support! :cheer2:


----------



## Julie

Oh Lina---
You could embroider and cross stitch a block for the quilt....interested?:ear:


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> Oh--Kara--you must mean the white background?I don't have a white dog!The creme dog with the yellow bow has the discolored white background...really just a more worn-out sheet!I think back now--and feel kinda sad that I didn't have the money,or backers in my endeveors.Today--I'd make sure my kids had new fabric,but none are interested,or were born with the desire/talent for such things.I seriously doubt these dog blocks will ever be made into a quilt.At the time,my idea was to make these facing the other direction too and then quilt dog bones/etc.in between.I don't think I have the ambition anymore--because these are hand sewn as well,but I do treasure them


Aha! I see the creme now. Maybe my moniter is set too bright?

I have an idea, why don't you frame them?  I do not think they should sit in a closet, you put the work into them and they are SUPER cute, they would be perfect for art and framing.

I always wanted to pursue sewing as a child, but my parents would not spend a dime on it for me  I asked for a sewing machine every year and finally gave up after several disappointing Christmases. Til' about 5 years ago or so, I figured..."now or never" and I went and bought one without a single clue on how to turn it on.

Only my twin stepdaughters are interested in learning. I've begged my oldest to learn,but she just wants me to make her skirts for her. lol

Back to the blocks...how about frames? or wall art?

Kara


----------



## Julie

Well Kara,I think you are overstating my talent--it's been such a long time,I probably got stuck there!
I bought myself a 1000.00 machine when I was 17 instead of a car!That's the same old worn out machine I currently have!With a machine though I could make enough money to buy a car.....I was thinking ahead.:laugh:and using Mom's car!
I sewed barbie doll clothes,baby clothes,and for a short while sewed designer little girl dresses for Sunny Street Station.I don't know if that lady still designs for them or not(I don't even remember her name)but I chose to find something more steady.


----------



## Thumper

Some of those older machines are top notch! Especially in the $1000 range, are the stitches nice? That's what matters! That is a high dollar machine 10 years ago! You are 27, right? 

I still think they would make really cute art, especially for a child's room or empty wall in your house!  Hang on to your memories, those are what make you who you are..

I have an elephant blanket that my grandmother sewed for me draped over a chair in my room..its very old, but precious to me.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Oh yes--I have alot of stuff,but it is stuck in a closet.I had to dig these quilt things out yesterday for Girl Scouts.They have decided to make a quilt block too,and exchange them.It'll be fun.Course when there are 6 girls and 6 Mom's all after me,I probably will be thinking it's crazy!It is hard to find things for teenage girls to do that isn't "gay".They think everything is gay!
Oh yes,my machine.....at the time giving that kind of money for a machine was unheard of.I actually bought the hide-away tall cabinet for it too.The whole thing was 2000.00......I think the machine was 1200.It is an old Singer Touch Tronic 2001.No it isn't from 2001 this would of been in the 80's are late 1979--but I think more like 1980-1981.I'm 27!:laugh:Yes---plus


----------



## maryam187

Julie,
you can count me in too! I'd love to participate. But I have many questions:
1. do we all go with one type of fabric for the background?
2. is there a certain fabric-thickness that's preferred?
3. do I just cute a piece of fabric in the desired size and then sew pieces of fabric on top of it?
4. do we have to add a patting/backing?
5. do we each have to quilt it on our own? (PANIC!)
6. do we get a detailed description on how big, what fabrics, colors, etc. once we got the participant-list together?

OK, I guess I'm panicking that I might miss some important detail about quilting that every American knows instinctively and I mess it up!


----------



## Thumper

Girl Scouts? Fun! I used to be in that. 

Yep...I remember the "gay" days. lol, they grow out of it, **shew** You just have to motivate them the right way, make it a contest and give away an iTunes card or Starbucks card. lol Tell them they will be judged by a 'hot boy' tee hee.

You have to outwit them on their level!  Make them think that its cool. My sons are in boy scouts and SOO embarrassed about it, they are like "if so and so calls, PLEASE don't tell them I am in scouts!"..lol, I'm like..okay I'll tell them you are taking a crap. LOL

You could always finish the quilt someday, who knows..maybe make a block here and there and one day (many years from now) give it to your first grandchild, or something? 

I'm excited about doing this block! It will be fun.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Maryam--Great questions...

I will recommend a specific type fabric(that will be readily available)and that is what the quilt block will be made from,providing you are machine applique,hand applique,or cross-stitch/embroidery.If you are making a pieced block,then of course you would use your fabric as needed.You can just cut your quilt block and add pieces on top(applique).You will not be actually quilting it,and I will send out a PM to anyone who would like to make a block.I hope we can count on you to make one!:thumb:


----------



## Thumper

> Oh yes,my machine.....at the time giving that kind of money for a machine was unheard of.I actually bought the hide-away tall cabinet for it too.The whole thing was 2000.00......I think the machine was 1200.It is an old Singer Touch Tronic 2001.No it isn't from 2001 this would of been in the 80's are late 1979--but I think more like 1980-1981.I'm 27!:laugh:Yes---plus


Oh, and...if you ever decide to sell it, call ME! I am very interested! Singer doesnt' make that type of quality anymore, it is all contracted from overseas and cheap junk. You have a nice, NICE machine. I don't really collect machines as of yet, but I'd definately start with one like that! 

Julie, why not make up a list, or requirements for the blocks and go put it on the first post for any new people to see that may want to get in on it. That way, they won't have to go through all these posts for the specifics. 

Kara


----------



## Lina

Julie, I would love to embroider or cross stitch a block, but I have never made my own design... I have always made them from someone else's pattern. I can try to make one! Do we know what type of quilt we are looking to make? Or is it just anything at all to do with Havs?


----------



## judith

julie, let's be sure all the blocks are uniform in size with extra for seam allowance. i think 2" sashing with corner blocks would tie it all together. either same fabic as border or a complimentary colour.


----------



## Julie

Judith,
Yes,I think all the blocks should be the same size.We were just discussing size.I think a 10" or 12" block is a nice size.What is your opinion?


----------



## Julie

Judith,
I have another question for you--
Do you know what it costs these days to machine quilt a quilt such as this?I'm guessing this will be approx.queen size,perhaps full.I've never had machine quilting on anything I made---it was either hand quilted or tied...but being quilted I think is so much nicer...any ideas as to cost?


----------



## BeverlyA

Julie, your quilts are absolutely beautiful!
I agree with Kara, I think they would be wonderful framed and hung on the wall.

I know how much work goes into those and the hours it takes to accomplish something like that. I think we must have had similar grandma's, with me being from Nebraska and all 

My mom has two quilt frames set up in her basement, but she might also do machine quilting. I'll see if she does, if that might be an option.

Beverly


----------



## Julie

That would be just awesome Beverly.
We probably did have similar Grandma's.She was super really--and never pushed to hard-but yet,made sure I knew her feelings too.Later she ended up being like a 2nd mother to me when my parents divorced.We hung out everyday I could.The thing she wanted to teach me that I didn't want to learn was tatting.......boy I regret that.She passed away in 1992 after I had my daughter.


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh I loved the tatting too! But even as a child my eyes weren't good enough to do it. My Grandma was a wonderful woman too and even though she lived to almost 100, I still feel like I didn't get enough time with her.

Beverly


----------



## judith

julie, your quilts are super, i bet you could pick up where you left off. machine quilting isn't really expensive, $75.-$100. (in the LA area) depending on size and difficulity. i don't think there would be much quilting on each block only stitch in the ditch and the sashing and the border.


----------



## DAJsMom

I can make a quilt block! Actually finishing a quilt is maybe a different story, but I can sew a block. (we won't go count the unfinished quilts in my closet-all started before my son was born! He's six now...he'll be getting his baby quilt maybe by the time he's a teenager.:biggrin1: )


----------



## judith

DAJsMOM, those are called wip's and pig's!


----------



## Thumper

Okay, so this may be a really dumb question..

But do I cut the block exactly 10 inches or do I add a bit of seam allowance? I have a few ideas, but I dont' know how to draw a Hav! lol That should be fun.

Kara


----------



## Missy

Great Quilts Julie. 

I would love to help but I am awful with a needle and thread. But I can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Thumper

Missy!

With all the new techniques available you could probably fuse a square together! There are all sorts of really good "non sewing" tapes and fusers 

Come on'??? 

Believe me, My block will probably look like a 5 year old did it! lol

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Here's a post back from a different sewing forum. The free online class for photo pressing might interest some here as well as the "paint sticks" 

_*Date:* 10/22/07 1:49 PM posted by Red Garnet_
_I did an image google search of your dog and found many images that could be outlined easily onto the iron-on fabric with the webbed backing._

_http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=Havanese+fanciers&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2_

_There are many quilts being made now that are what is called art quilts intended for viewing on the wall. This means that you iron the images on and embellish it with charms embrodery stitches and the such and frame it for hanging. It isn't washable, just art._

_You could also use the perminent type pens to color the images onto the blocks or embrodery stitches. _

_http://www.cedarcanyontextiles.com/_

_If you check with your local quilt shop, you might be surprised at all the easy patterns available that are quilt as you go type quilts that would make quick work of your offering. It is not hard to learn to sew a 1/4 inch straight line, which is what quilt tops are made with._
_There was a lady in my last quilt class that was also learning to sew. The shop owner was teaching her as she went._
_I admire your interest in trying a new craft. It very well could be something your friends and you continue on with the rest of your lives._
_There is a free class available on-line at HP.com that covers the iron on images. I am sure it would be of great interest to you and your friends for this project. Just look for the free classes once you get to that site._
_I hope I have been of some help to you. This really sounds like a fun project._


----------



## Julie

We would love to have as many forum members make a quilt block as possible.Missy,there are many techniques you could use--even if you do not sew or sew very little.One of them is to buy fabric markers.These are just like magic markers and you can literally draw and color in--even trace a design.Then besides the options mentioned before such as embroidery,or counted cross stitch,you can buy a fusible web(such as wonder under)cut out your fabric shapes and iron them onto your block..and embellish if you want.This is just a quicker way of applique...however please stitch by machine or hand(like a blanket stitch or zig zag)around these pieces so they do not wash off.I want this quilt to be washable.That is very important.Give it some thought--I bet you could do something--and we'd love to have you on board!:thumb:


----------



## Julie

DAJsMom said:


> I can make a quilt block! Actually finishing a quilt is maybe a different story, but I can sew a block. (we won't go count the unfinished quilts in my closet-all started before my son was born! He's six now...he'll be getting his baby quilt maybe by the time he's a teenager.:biggrin1: )


I have plenty of these projects too!When the creative juices are flowing--it's hard to contain and I jump into many new things!ound:
You'll get to it and give it to him,or HIS son(they'll only know if you tell!)


----------



## Thumper

Missy....

I will "sweeten" the deal.

You make a block w/ fuse tape (the iron on stuff) and mail it to me and I will stitch it secure. I probably have 300 spools of thread in every color, so I can match just about anything.

You in? :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> Okay, so this may be a really dumb question..
> 
> But do I cut the block exactly 10 inches or do I add a bit of seam allowance? I have a few ideas, but I dont' know how to draw a Hav! lol That should be fun.
> 
> Kara


The block will just be exact measurements--no seam allowance added.


----------



## Julie

I will PM everyone interested in making a block fairly soon with the details...and try to edit and add more info onto the start of this thread for the others to see,if they would like to join in.I want to give it a few more days--------till then you can get your creative juices flowing and be thinking about your design or technique etc.ok?

I think I will have everyone mail their block to me and I will set it together.If someone has a source for machine quilting,I would be willing to pass it to them for that person and binding....we would need to set up a collection plate for the batting/backing fabric and quilting expense.If we run short on funds,I am willing to finish it myself by tying the quilt etc.It WILL NOT bring as much money if it is tied  but I am willing to complete it at my own expense...something to just think about and keep in the back of your head.


----------



## Thumper

Julie, How much $ will we need approximately to finish and bind it? Let's start a different thread on that. I know some people have offered to donate $ in lieu of sewing a block. And some will do both. I think we can raise enough money, if not...I will split the out of pocket cost with you.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Thanks Kara---
I do not have a figure yet,as I don't know about the machine quilting.I unfortunately do not know anyone in my area that does it.I do however have an aunt in Washington state that machine quilts,but have no idea what she charges etc.I'd prefer a member here -have it done or hopefully they know someone etc.to keep the expenses down and not LOSE the quilt!

If we end up tying the quilt--well it's not just awful--just not "preferred".I guess I'd say the real quilting takes it up a notch,hand quilting is elite and the most desirable,however machine quilting is nice as well.I'll know more when the blocks and number is definite(in my hands)and a layout and size is determined.When I did it for our GS leader a few years ago,I believe it was around 65.00-75.00 and I tied it.Machine quilting would be on top of that expense.Please don't start a thread yet about the quilt-------I don't want too much money either,as it is hard to get back the extra to the right people.


----------



## Julie

Melissa--
If you see this thread--is it okay to copy your logo for the forum quilt?I'd like it to actually be on the quilt somewhere...or at least" havanese forum.com ".Please let me know if it is okay......Thanks!:hug:


----------



## Thumper

Okay! I am leaving you in charge of the threads regarding this, We can always keep a fund for next year and just bank any excess, although it would be easy to track what's coming in and avoid a big excess.

I think it would be nice to have it professionally done. Usually, at fabric stores there are corkboards where people can put their cards, or offer their sewing services, alterations, etc. on a local level. I hope someone here can do it  I have a machine, but NO knowledge on how to do it 

I'm going to try to do more than one block. How many are in so far?

Kara


----------



## Julie

Kara--I'll have you start that new money raising thread when the time comes!You'll get everyone attention!:thumb::becky:

I'll check the bullentin boards/etc.around here....that's a good idea.

So far I think I have 17 peeps with 2 "iffy's"

Oh great!I think the more the merrier!No such thing as too many.....hey--you're going to catch the quilting bug,I just know it!:thumb:


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> I think it would be nice to have it professionally done. Usually, at fabric stores there are corkboards where people can put their cards, or offer their sewing services, alterations, etc. on a local level. I hope someone here can do it  I have a machine, but NO knowledge on how to do it
> 
> I'm going to try to do more than one block. How many are in so far?
> 
> Kara


Kara,
oops,I meant like a forum member knows a place around them etc--not an actual forum member(though that would be cool!).Sorry I wasn't real clear.Do you mind checking around you?I'd like to know the cost of machine quilting a full/queen size quilt in a simple all over design that THEY suggest(I know this can make it cheaper).


----------



## Thumper

Okay.

You may want to clarify that for me, and I'll look. What am I looking for exactly? (sorry if I sound like an idiot!!)

Are there people that advertise doing this other than fabric stores? I can ask them if they know of anyone next time I'm there. What exactly are they called? Professional Quilters?

(you can post that smiley hitting me over the head with a fish, I feel like dumbo! lol)

Kara


----------



## Julie

Well just a machine quilter.They have a huge machine and the quilt lays out big and flat and it has a giant arm that comes out and the person moves it around sewing with one arm.It's really cool to see.I saw it on tv.These machines are EXTREMELY expensive and take up an entire room.My aunt has one...but I don't talk to her much(nothing personal-)she just lives in Washington state...and I'd hate to send it off there really...providing she could even squeeze it in.A think a quilt shop selling fabrics etc.would be a good place to ask.


----------



## Thumper

Gotcha!!!!

I'll ask around 

Kara


----------



## marjrc

I tried reading through this whole thread twice now, but still haven't reached the end - keep getting interrupted! If it isn't too late, I would love to try my hand at making a square for a Hav quilt.

I'll go try and catch up on all the posts here now....... just had to say "I'm in!"


----------



## Julie

:whoo:We got Marj too!:whoo:]

:thumb:Great to have you aboard!:thumb:


----------



## marjrc

Okay... I made it through the whole thread! lol That's what I get for going away for a week and then having to catch up on a ton of things. :brick: LOL

Like many others who have offered to help, I've never quilted (I too, have had dreams of quilting since I was a kid), but I can hand sew something. I grew up visiting a grandmother in Nova Scotia who would take us to church suppers, arts and crafts shows and many fairs so I fell in love with quilts. I own two that my grandmother passed to me (my two sisters are insanely jealous - hehehe!) and I want to pass them along to my daughter. 

Julie, you are great to offer to organize this. Kara, with your help and cheerleading skills, this is going to be a fun and creative project. We even have other members who quilt. Yipppeeeeeee! You gals are great! 

Julie, I love the quilts you made!! Great work! Love those doggies and I agree they should be up on the wall somewhere. Maybe you have room for only one or two, but it would be nice to see them out instead of hidden. That white quilt with the 'plates' is stunning!! 

O.k........... I'll wait for a PM or more news on this and will see what I can do.


----------



## RickR

I'll probably get whacked later when Paula sees this post......but, Paula is a wonderful quilter and I'm sure she would love to do something......:brick:


----------



## Thumper

Marj!!!!!! :whoo: :whoo: 

Paula!!!! :cheer2: :cheer2: 

Ohhh...Julie, this may just turn out awesome! We are getting alot more interest than anticipated 

Rick, you could always make one ALSO  With Paula there to help, it should be easy-peasy...you could make a marital competition out of it? lol

Kara


----------



## RickR

Thumperlove said:


> Marj!!!!!! :whoo: :whoo:
> 
> Paula!!!! :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> Ohhh...Julie, this may just turn out awesome! We are getting alot more interest than anticipated
> 
> Rick, you could always make one ALSO  With Paula there to help, it should be easy-peasy...you could make a marital competition out of it? lol
> 
> Kara


You're talking about a guy that can't even thread a needle......


----------



## Thumper

LOVELY! That quilt is just GORGEOUS!  Beautiful colors, Paula is *very* talented, indeed!

I'm sure Paula could show you how to thread one  Unless she has banned you from the sewing room (like I have my husband, he likes to "borrow" my expensive sewing shears to cut cardboard with!!! :brick: :frusty: )

Kara


----------



## Julie

Please tell Paula Rick that we are pleased to draft her!Beautiful wall quilt...:thumb:


----------



## Havtahava

Julie said:


> Melissa--
> If you see this thread--is it okay to copy your logo for the forum quilt?I'd like it to actually be on the quilt somewhere...or at least" havanese forum.com ".Please let me know if it is okay......Thanks!:hug:


Julie, Melissa is really busy right now, but I told her about your question. She said that she thinks that would be great. She can answer you directly when she gets the time, but it may be a while before she reads this thread.


----------



## marjrc

Omg, Rick. That is a gorgeous work of art!! Paula is quite the artist. So glad to have her on board.

Have you asked her yet??  :brick:


----------



## RickR

What???? Do you think I have a death wish.......I'll just let her find out on her own. Or, I'll just say, oh by-the-way dear, I told the forum that you would make a quilt and post pictures of it tomorrow.


----------



## Julie

That's great Kimberly.Thanks for passing it along......:hug:


----------



## Julie

RickR said:


> What???? Do you think I have a death wish.......I'll just let her find out on her own. Or, I'll just say, oh by-the-way dear, I told the forum that you would make a quilt and post pictures of it tomorrow.


Just 1 block:laugh:You silly!ound:
ahhhh...I think you better tell her.......


----------



## irnfit

You can ask a local quilting group if they have anyone who does the quilting with a machine. I wish I had one of those machines, I probably would have finished a lot more quilts.


----------



## Lina

My mom would love love love to have one of those quilting machines. All her quilts are on the smaller end because she needs to either do it by hand or using a regular sewing machine. I think that Michele has a good idea... asking people in quilting clubs is probably the easiest way to find someone.


----------



## susaneckert

I would love to help out too count me in for sure


----------



## Melissa Miller

Yall can use the logo, but I should send you a high res version. Or is it something you just stitch? I know nothing about quilting!


----------



## judith

julie, when you are at the quilt shops, ask if they can refer you to the local clubs. i am sure some of them send their quilts out. i belong to a quilt group and we often make quilts for locals, the library quilt made $3000. a local group may be willing to help put it together, to avoid the cost of mailing/insureing. also we will need the backing fabric and batting also do you want the background fabric of the blocks to be all the same? lots to think about!!!


----------



## Julie

Melissa Miller said:


> Yall can use the logo, but I should send you a high res version. Or is it something you just stitch? I know nothing about quilting!


Melissa,
I'd just like to use it somewhere on the quilt to identitify us...I think this will be one I'll try to tackle..if you could send me one I'd appreciate it.Hope I think of something
Of course--I'd love you to do it......:kiss:
So Melissa--are you in for a block????


----------



## Doggie Nut

I have enjoyed reading and catching up about the forum quilt! I love quilts! I'm sure no one will be surprised to hear I am quite DEFICIENT in the sewing department! Just add that to my lack of computer skills, ok? Hey maybe I could find someone I know who can sew & quilt, to make me one! Don't count me out just yet!


----------



## Thumper

judith said:


> julie, when you are at the quilt shops, ask if they can refer you to the local clubs. i am sure some of them send their quilts out. i belong to a quilt group and we often make quilts for locals, the library quilt made $3000. a local group may be willing to help put it together, to avoid the cost of mailing/insureing. also we will need the backing fabric and batting also do you want the background fabric of the blocks to be all the same? lots to think about!!!


Judith, do you have a quilting machine? 



> So Melissa--are you in for a block????


Yahhh!! Come on, Melissa  Jump in the water. There are alot of "newbies" on board.

Julie, I just picked up my quilting books from the library today and WOW, I was browsing through several and some are SOOO beautiful (like the one Paula made) I might have to learn more about this "quilting" stuff. There are quilts that look nothing like what I have ever seen. Some of the wall art stuff is *amazing*. and very "hip", I might add...or art neuvo...etc.

Should be fun, ladies and gents!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

I didn't see it posted in this topic, so forgive me if I'm asking something that was discussed and overlooked...

What is the purpose of this quilt? Is it going to be auctioned off for raising funds for the forum, HRI, or something else - or is it just being done as a fun project?


----------



## Dawna

Melissa sewing. SNORT
Y'all are making me laugh. 
Dawna


----------



## Thumper

Dawna...

She could use Elmer's glue!  and a glitter pen! 

teehee.

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Havtahava said:


> I didn't see it posted in this topic, so forgive me if I'm asking something that was discussed and overlooked...
> 
> What is the purpose of this quilt? Is it going to be auctioned off for raising funds for the forum, HRI, or something else - or is it just being done as a fun project?


From what I remember during an earlier discussion..it would be donated to auction to raise money...I'm not certain as to whom it will benefit, but I'm sure it will also be a "fun" process.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hey, don't laugh and snort about the elmer's glue.....I resorted to it once to make my kids Christmas stockings.....they are STILL LTAO about that!ound: That was also the same year I endeavored to make dough ornaments and I also tried my hand at homemade jelly If it sounds funny, well you should have been there!uke: You may be asking yourself WHY?? Peer Pressure!!!!!


----------



## Thumper

ound:ound: Anything GOES, right?

Heck, I've had my share of "Martha wannabe disasters". I still have a hard time flipping pancakes, the look like they were ran over by a truck! bwa haha.

You should see this one plant stand I tried to paint and embellish! uke: And a few other "bright ideas" at the time that turned into dogpoo.

I bet your jelly was good 

I remember one Thanksgiving my ex-mother in law tried to make homemade macaroni and cheese, but she used that sweet condensed milk instead of the other kind. Egads! That was AWFUL! ***double hurl***

Melissa and Dawna, They make this fancy fabric glue now that is just like tape and you iron the fabric on! 

Kara


----------



## Julie

Havtahava said:


> I didn't see it posted in this topic, so forgive me if I'm asking something that was discussed and overlooked...
> 
> What is the purpose of this quilt? Is it going to be auctioned off for raising funds for the forum, HRI, or something else - or is it just being done as a fun project?


My intentions were to donate it to the Havanese Club of America to be auctioned off or raffled--on behalf of the Havanese Forum Members at the Nationals in Virginia in Aug.2008


----------



## Havtahava

Oh cool, Julie!


----------



## Dawna

Sweetened condensed milk macaroni and cheese. I cannot even imagine how bad that was. :brushteeth:


----------



## Thumper

JOANN's is having a SALE!!!!!!!

For anyone interesten in getting a jump start and saving some $$, I just got back from Joann's and almost everything you'd need for the quilt block is 30% off!!! All notions are 30% off, and thread, and quilting fabric is $1 off per yard! I also bought a nifty 12 inch quilt block plastic template for about $10, which will come in handy again, I'm sure.

The sale is through SATURDAY 

ALSO, I don't know if Julie has mentioned this before, but be sure to *WASH, DRY and IRON* all the fabric you will be using before you start the block. This is *very important*! It must be "*pre-shrunk*". If you don't, the owner may throw it in the washer one day and the block made will shrink and do really crazy funky twisting and stuff! lol, SOOO.....for your "base" block fabric, be sure you buy atleast 1/2 yard to allow for some "shrinkage", as most cottons DO shrink, some more than others, it really depends on the thread count.

I also ordered the Havanese Template from Ebay and its really nice!  So if anyone is considering getting it, pm me with any question on it!

Kara


----------



## Julie

It is important that the fabric be pre-washed.I was going to put that in the instructions.I want to use 100% cotton for your block and use 10" square of WHITE cotton.What fabric you use ALL needs to be washed to prevent shrinking and running of the color.You may use a cotton blend if you are appliqueing,but please use 100% white cotton for the block.Measure it to be 10x10 AFTER you wash it and iron it.Remember--1/4th inch on all 4 sides will be in the seam allowance.Take this into consideration when you are designing and creating your block.All designs must be hav related.


----------



## susaneckert

So I have never quilted before so what do you do ?? Where is the instructions can I fine something on line or what I understand the shrinking thing but that is it let me know if you can SusanE


----------



## judith

susan, go to about.com, there are some tutorials to help.


----------



## marjrc

There are NO Joann's nor Michael's in Quebec. booooohooooooo!  
Of course, hubby is quite happy about that! LMBO You should see me go nuts for these stores when we visit the states or the rest of Canada! lol

I got the instructions, Julie. Thanks! 

So...... ummm....... Vicki ? Is there ANYTHING you are talented at???? 
ROFLMBO !!!!!! 

You are such a hoot! ((hugs))


----------



## Thumper

Thanks for the instructions! I just wanted to post about washing fabric incase anyone was shopping this week at the sale  I sent you a PM, but disregard it, I'll go get the white for background and I may sign up for the Hav-rescue quilt too and use this particular idea for that one. I'll get the white block today! Thanks for putting this together, Julie! You rock!

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Another *TIP* for fabric shoppers!

I just found a really nice white cotton fabric at Walmart for $4.97. When I was looking through the white fabrics, I noticed there are MANY to choose from, so here are some tips. If it says the word "Muslin" on it, don't buy it. Muslin in sewing terms means it is heading for the "trash". A muslin is what sewers make to "practice" a pattern, generally it is white or cream and has a very low thread count. Even though it says "100% cotton", it may not bode well when making a block, or sustain many washings. Also, there are alot of Poly/Cotton blends, so read the fine print to make sure there is not poly or lycra, sometimes its hard to actually *see* what it is.

The one I found at Walmart is nice and durable, made in America to boot! 

Just wanted to warn yall' about 'muslin' fabric.  Generally, you can 'see' through it, but sometimes not... it all depends.

Kara


----------



## susaneckert

That is a good tip on the muslin material I have used it many times for different craft projects I think I will run to walmart and check it out or Joanne or where ever this should be alot of fun and for a great reason too I cant wait to get started on them oops did I use the word them ound:ound:ound:Huby going to kill me again ound:


----------



## Thumper

I know!

If my husband knew I was buying this much fabric this week, he'd have a heart-attack! I am already out of ROOM with all the fabric I have now! It is just in piles and boxes all over the place! ound:

Susan, I've seen some good muslin, but then I've seen muslin that FALLS APART, literally before my eyes. I'd hate for someone to lose their hard work because of crappy muslin...and I saw some at Walmart today, I barely pulled and it was coming apart. lol

Have fun shopping! 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Laurief said:


> Geri - those squares you found are just incredible!! I am lucky I can sew a button, my pants have safety pins in them, so I KNOW you dont want me participating in that part!!
> ?


Ditto here!! I saw those squares that were posted & OMG. Those are some really talented people. That is just not me. I sew buttons, thats about it. My 1st husband got me a sewing machine because i said i wanted to learn to sew. But when we divorced-he took it because we were just not made for each other(my husband eitheround.


----------



## Julie

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Ditto here!! I saw those squares that were posted & OMG. Those are some really talented people. That is just not me. I sew buttons, thats about it. My 1st husband got me a sewing machine because i said i wanted to learn to sew. But when we divorced-he took it because we were just not made for each other(my husband eitheround.


ound:Thanks for the laugh!I needed one!ound:


----------



## Julie

I just found 100%cotton fabric(white)for 2.97 per yard.I know the areas of the country vary,but there is ALOT of the poly/cotton blends there too.For your background fabric please check the end of the bolt for the 100% cotton.

*If you sew and want to make a pieced block or you are appliquing your block,you are welcome to use other fabric colors as long as your background block is cotton.It would NOT have to be white.My choice of white was due to several members using a needlework technique and availability to all.I want you all to be as "free and creative" as you can.......*


----------



## pjewel

Oh Julie that would be nice. I'd really rather not do a white background if it's not mandatory. It's bad enough that I've never done this but I'd at least like to give my native creativity free reign.


----------



## Thumper

Shannon....you are FUNNY!!!ound:

I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with  Our quilt will be amazing, I'm sure!

Kara


----------



## Julie

I want everyone to feel free to be creative...say you wanted to applique a scene,with sky and grass--you can do that.What I want to avoid is say--- beautiful embroidery on a red square,or on a printed fabric that would take away from their block,from all their hard work.See what I mean?I think as long as the block was cotton it would be ok.If it had a little white in it somewhere,that would tie it in better...but I don't want to put alot of restrictions on any of it.ok?


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with  Our quilt will be amazing, I'm sure!
> 
> Kara


Let's hope so:thumb:


----------



## Paige

Julie, I know the fabric I use to cross stitch comes in just about any color you can imagine..I would think it's the same that is used for embroidery


----------



## marjrc

Julie said:


> I want everyone to feel free to be creative...say you wanted to applique a scene,with sky and grass--you can do that.What I want to avoid is say--- beautiful embroidery on a red square,or on a printed fabric that would take away from their block,from all their hard work.See what I mean?I think as long as the block was cotton it would be ok.If it had a little white in it somewhere,that would tie it in better...but I don't want to put alot of restrictions on any of it.ok?


I'm getting excited about this!! :whoo: Thanks for the clarification, Julie. So, if you want to make your Hav in a silky material, the tree in canvas and the apples in cotton, that would be good too? The background square being cotton of course. It's only an example! I have no clue what I'm going to make! lol


----------



## Thumper

Ohh..that sounds like it would be pretty!  teehee. Marj, I think Julie is pretty open to creativity...just so long as the blocks are in cotton, an applique could be anything really...

Kara


----------



## Paige

Wow Marj, for someone who said they have never done this before, you sure sound like you know what you are doing....that sounds great...


----------



## Julie

marjrc said:


> I'm getting excited about this!! :whoo: Thanks for the clarification, Julie. So, if you want to make your Hav in a silky material, the tree in canvas and the apples in cotton, that would be good too? The background square being cotton of course. It's only an example! I have no clue what I'm going to make! lol


Well------I guess it would work,but I wouldn't recommend it.The reason being-canvas for example is a very heavyweight fabric(not good for quilts)and the silk is very fragile--both will fray and ravel out.The "look" you would be after could be done with tiny prints in the poly/cotton fabrics.For example:if you want to mimic the bark on a tree,use brown variations,or a brown with that type of print...a silky hav would be cool---but an easier fabric to work with might be a blended cotton with shiny little stars etc.I hope this makes sense.I'm not going to tell any of you that you CAN NOT do something,because I'm really a person who embraces others creativity/original ideas etc.however,if I can recommend a easier way,or a more practical way...I will...I want someone to buy the quilt and be able to wash it without it falling apart.Very open weave/fragile fabrics tend to ravel out.Basically you want to try to keep the same weight fabric throughout your block.


----------



## Thumper

They do make quite a few "shiny" cottons. I picked up a few yesterday, they can be lightly brushed or embossed with metallics. Depending upon the "satin" you buy, it can either be very durable and thick or fray like CRAZY. You can sometimes tell by the price 

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom

Wow !! 
All you Canadians ...
That is awsesome . Sewing is a little out of my league . I never did that well in Home Ec .. I always volunteered to cook .. I have not had the sewing machime out of the closet in a long time .. 
I would be interested to see what everyone else comes up with though .. 
Terrific idea for you handy crafters !!


----------



## judith

kara, most of wallmart's fabrics are very low quality. some muslin is very nice for quilting, look for a high thread count. manufacturers produce a lesser quality fabric to keep the price down. with all the thought, planning and effort that goes into your block, it deserves the best. because of the small amount needed, you can get by with a remnent or fat quarter. good fabric is usually 8.95 a yard. just my 2 cents worth. judith


----------



## Thumper

Oh, I know, Judith! I am one of the biggest "fabric snobs" there is. I actually did find a nice thick white cotton (made in America) and I do think that's a rarity there. The muslin is so 'hit or miss', I wouldn't risk buying one unless a person really fabric shops alot and has worked with enough fabric to tell what will stand up and what won't. I've seen muslin literally melt and fall apart! lol I do think Walmart carries different quality around the country. Some of my sewing friends on the forum are able to find Miller and Butler designs at theirs!!

I can't stand sewing with low quality fabric. I find it too frustrating. I am a little dissapointed in the white I bought, after I washed it I noticed some pulls and flaws. I'm glad I bought 2 yards!!! Because 1/2 of it is un-usable. I may use it as an accent somewhere. I'm not sure.

Kara


----------



## Julie

You know what's really interesting about what you guys(Judith and Kara)posted?You can look at quilts--antique quilts--and guess what they are made of?Old flour sack prints and used fabrics that used to be clothing and they were cut up again and re-used.

My Great Grandmother and Grandmother used muslin for the back of almost every quilt they ever made(that was quilted).

There probably is some low quality muslin out there--but not all fabrics need to be 8.95 or more to be a good quality fabric for a quilt.I think that is a huge mistake to post something like that.If you want to spend more--that is up to you however I'm going to use Walmart fabrics on my block and I think it will be a nice quality block.Expensive doesn't always mean better.


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> You know what's really interesting about what you guys(Judith and Kara)posted?You can look at quilts--antique quilts--and guess what they are made of?Old flour sack prints and used fabrics that used to be clothing and they were cut up again and re-used.
> 
> My Great Grandmother and Grandmother used muslin for the back of almost every quilt they ever made(that was quilted).
> 
> There probably is some low quality muslin out there--but not all fabrics need to be 8.95 or more to be a good quality fabric for a quilt.I think that is a huge mistake to post something like that.If you want to spend more--that is up to you however I'm going to use Walmart fabrics on my block and I think it will be a nice quality block.Expensive doesn't always mean better.


I LOVE vintage fabrics and vintage patterns! Those were the days, when the fabric was made so well and durable...and even priced reasonably comparatively to the era. Fabric is talked about alot on the sewing forums and alot of sewers and quilters just *miss* the old days when it was made better, and not from "China" or Taiwan (just like our dog treats/food not being as good as the USA, Germany, Italy, etc. stuff)

I never said Walmart always has bad stuff (that's where I found my white cotton, and its plush!), the one by my house has a very small section, but I know there are Walmarts that carry even the "designer" quilting stuff, mine just doesn't. I was in Walmart in Texas near my Grandfather's house and they had an awesome selection and most of it was under $5. I think it all depends on how much competition they have around them to how much they carry. I dunno, but I'm not dissin' all Walmarts, just some of the shotty stuff that is coming from China...they just want a quick profit and dont' care about quality...just like our "dog treats" 

I've just noticed with the shiny satins (polys) that generally, the more it cost...the thicker it is and higher thread count. The best buy for that is online at www.fashionfabricclub.com That can be machine washed, but not silk. Egads...dry clean only.

Kara


----------



## judith

kara, my favorite on line fabric store is equilter.com. it is so easy to navigate and has such a variety i could spend all day browsing! you have to check it out, i think you will enjoy it. judith


----------



## Julie

Beverly's Mother will hand quilt our forum quilt when it is assembled.Isn't that wonderful?:dance::dance::dance:
When the top is done I will send it off to Beverly.I think this is really exciting!Kara will be taking donations for the batting,back and hand quilting.Please watch for a new thread she will post about that.Thank you!Happy block making!:clap2:


----------



## susaneckert

Can we do pictures I know how to put pictures on fabric would that be ok?? Or do you want more creativity used more like hand done,.


----------



## Thumper

I love equilter! I just put an order in there a few days ago  You can find just about any "theme" fabric there and if anyone needs inspiration or ideas, its a great place for that!.

Kara


----------



## Lola

Thumperlove said:


> I LOVE vintage fabrics and vintage patterns! Those were the days, when the fabric was made so well and durable...and even priced reasonably comparatively to the era. Fabric is talked about alot on the sewing forums and alot of sewers and quilters just *miss* the old days when it was made better, and not from "China" or Taiwan (just like our dog treats/food not being as good as the USA, Germany, Italy, etc. stuff)
> 
> I never said Walmart always has bad stuff (that's where I found my white cotton, and its plush!), the one by my house has a very small section, but I know there are Walmarts that carry even the "designer" quilting stuff, mine just doesn't. I was in Walmart in Texas near my Grandfather's house and they had an awesome selection and most of it was under $5. I think it all depends on how much competition they have around them to how much they carry. I dunno, but I'm not dissin' all Walmarts, just some of the shotty stuff that is coming from China...they just want a quick profit and dont' care about quality...just like our "dog treats"
> 
> I've just noticed with the shiny satins (polys) that generally, the more it cost...the thicker it is and higher thread count. The best buy for that is online at www.fashionfabricclub.com That can be machine washed, but not silk. Egads...dry clean only.
> 
> Kara


Kara,
I can't believe that the Fashion Fabric Club still exists. I had a membership to that club years ago. Do they still send the sample book out 4 times a year? They had some of the most beautiful fabrics "back in the day".


----------



## Thumper

Yes!

Well, they send out swatches with a book that you match the swatches into? Is that what they used to do?

I have found some GORGEOUS stuff there and they have great prices compared to the chain stores. I stocked up on alot of cotton lawn this summer from them  

I never renewed my membership and they still send me swatches. lol Maybe that's because I buy so darned much? 

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Check out Keepsake Quilts and Connecting Threads, two sites that sell fabric, supplies, etc. They sell yardage specifically for backing quilts. Also, batting.


----------



## irnfit

I saw a question about using different types of fabrics for the design. That is fine as long as you prewash the fabric. Prewashing will preshrink the fabric and make sure it is colorfast. This avoids problems when you go to launder it later on. Your best bet is 100% cotton wherever possible, but the use of other types of fabric can be a lot of fun, just prewash.


----------



## Julie

susaneckert said:


> Can we do pictures I know how to put pictures on fabric would that be ok?? Or do you want more creativity used more like hand done,.


I would prefer you did not use like a photograph/iron on.....
If the techniques improve I think using all photographs would be a great idea for the next quilt(if there is one)


----------



## dboudreau

I'm a complete dope when it comes to fabrics etc. When you say "white cotton" do you mean like the material cotton "sheets" are made from or like the cotton "T shirts" are made from?  I wouldn't use a cotton flannel right? Or could I use flannel in the applique method? :help:


----------



## Julie

dboudreau said:


> I'm a complete dope when it comes to fabrics etc. When you say "white cotton" do you mean like the material cotton "sheets" are made from or like the cotton "T shirts" are made from?  I wouldn't use a cotton flannel right? Or could I use flannel in the applique method? :help:


T shirts are like a "cotton knit" for the stretch.
You would most be looking for what I would describe as a "crisp" fabric--like a dress shirt-type fabric(not the content,but the idea).All fabrics Debbie would have what they are made of on the end of the bolt(the cardboard thing the fabric is rolled up on)and almost every salesperson would be able to help you find what you are looking for...just tell them you are looking for 100% cotton for a quilt block.I took the "white" out of the requirements,but you can use white if you want.....
The block itself should not be cotton flannel-but if you appliqued and wanted to use flannel as part of it-you could.


----------



## Cosmosmom

That is fantastic you have some one willing to handquilt it for you . That will make it even more meaningful and special . My mother found an old quilt in a chest that her mother had made but it had never been quited - yes quite an antique . Her church group rallied round and they hand quilted it for her.. It was a very special quilt for us and everyone wanted it as it was made by her mother ( my grandmother who I never met ) and the church ladies.
I would be happy to help pay for the batting if you need donations ..


----------



## Thumper

I know! It IS wonderful that we've got a volunteer to help hand quilt.  I'm so very grateful to everyone that is helping in whatever capacity, whether making a block or a donation! We have such a wonderful group here.

I'm going to be making a post here shortly about quilt $ donations. I'll try to get it up later today or maybe tomorrow morning. I'm feeling a little fuzzy from meds right now and trying to sort out how to get enough, but not "too much" in my fuzzy mind. lol

JULIE! Guess what!  A friend of mine JUST called me and said she was cleaning her attic and found a bunch of vintage fabric she's dropping off to me!  YAYAYAY! I can't wait to see what she has, I hope there's something fantabulous to use. 
hugs,
Kara


----------



## Julie

Depending on her fabric,it is a shame to use it on a new quilt---many(including me)have many quilt blocks inherited that have to put off due to finding something appropiate to set it together with.
No---:laugh:I'm not hinting!


----------



## Thumper

Ahh...I know, I know! LOL.....No "hinting", of course!!  I haven't been through the whole box yet, but it has been preserved quite nicely! 

Whatcha lookin' for Julie, dear? 

Kara


----------



## Julie

no---I have some really really old antique blocks my Great Grandfather hand stitched.They are really the dark old shirt type looking fabrics.Cool because he made them...I called him my "old grampa":kiss:
When my Grandmother passed I got several quilt block stacks(they were going to throw them out)My timing was good and I grabbed them!:dance:I would guess most are from the 30's........
So tell me about your lucky "find'


----------



## Thumper

I don't think its quite as "vintage" as Barb (my friend) thinks it is, I'd guess some if it to betweens 50's and maybe 70's. Which is still pretty neat and back before they started having it milled in china. I will get some pictures of it later for you  My grandmother also sewed and you should hear her complain about how they make fabric and sewing machines in this 'day and age'. lol, she passed away a few years ago, and gosh, I sure miss her. 

Have you ever looked around at thrift stores for fabric? I found some 30's-40's fabric there once,and an occasional find on ebay. I call the thrift stores a few times a year and see if they got in any fabric and/or sewing stuff. I love anything from patterns to books, too. I can't believe that some patterns sell for 100's of dollars, so cool Though, I would NOT sell them, I'd keep them! Have you ever read the dress a day blog? She finds some neat vintage sewing items

http://www.dressaday.com/dressaday.html

Kara


----------



## Julie

That fabric sounds kinda neat.It is always fun looking at someone else's stash!It makes it more fun!Hope you can use it.
I haven't actively pursued the vintage fabrics to complete these quilts in a long time..one of these days maybe I'll be around to it.Course,then it'll lead into more time consuming things,like finishing them!ound:Right now I'm just thrilled to have the blocks!:whoo:YIPPEE:whoo:


----------



## Lola

Since you are all talking about fabric and are avid sewers, I have a question not related to the quilt. I just took my machine for a general maintenance since I have not used it for a long time. ( I got inspired by the halloween costumes that were being made on the other thread) They found a problem with the computer board and I wanted to do some research online about the problem. Do any of you know of a site like this one only pertaining to the sewing world instead of Havanese. Sorry to get off topic.


----------



## Thumper

Lola,

Go to Pattern Review and post in the message board under sewing machines, Do you have an acct there? You can post in the forum for free. I never paid to be a member, so just bypass that when you sign up.

Here's the sewing machine and serger board:

http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/sewingclasses/board.pl?f=21

I hope your machine is easily fixable! That is the biggest sewing forum I know of, there should be someone there to help you. If you don't get many replies, Post in the "beginners" thread and ask questions there. They tend to welcome newbies and beginners kindly.

Oh..and what brand is your machine?

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Oh dear! LOL I didn't mean to give you all the impression that I CAN make a block like the one I described! No way, Jose! LOL I was just using an example of a block containing different materials.

Julie, I totally agree. Thanks for your advice about not necessarily using ALL sorts of various mater'ls, but to try and use cotton to represent the various textures and parts of a block. I've seen many quilt blocks with that type of representation and they are very nice. Kind of like this........ I know this is NOT the type of block we are making for the Hav quilt, with that rounded edge, but it does show what a pieced block looks like, using the same fabric but with different patterns.

If only I can make something half that good! Yikes!!










Isn't this one pretty?










There is one quilt store I know of that I plan on going to soon. It's not that close, but worth the trip. I've been once and was in awe of all the work, supplies and talent there. I am sure to find all I need in that store. I'll make it a "me date" and grab lunch in that town while I'm there.


----------



## Thumper

Those are pretty, Marj!

I can't wait to see the finished blocks on ours!  I'm excited! teeheh.

OHH...I have a "tip" I guess you could call it on making a Havanese Applique if anyone is interested.

Kara


----------



## Lola

Thumperlove said:


> Lola,
> 
> Go to Pattern Review and post in the message board under sewing machines, Do you have an acct there? You can post in the forum for free. I never paid to be a member, so just bypass that when you sign up.
> 
> Here's the sewing machine and serger board:
> 
> http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/sewingclasses/board.pl?f=21
> 
> I hope your machine is easily fixable! That is the biggest sewing forum I know of, there should be someone there to help you. If you don't get many replies, Post in the "beginners" thread and ask questions there. They tend to welcome newbies and beginners kindly.
> 
> Oh..and what brand is your machine?
> 
> Kara


O that is funny I actually found that site the other day and thought it looked helpful. I have a Bernina 1130 that I got years ago when the digital/computer machines first started to appear on the market . It sewed like a dream when I first got it and for years after. But I had it put away and just pulled it out again not too long ago and I got inspired from your costume and the others. I took it in to a new Bernina Service Center that just opened up here for just a routine service to prep it for possible projects and they found a speed problem with it. It worked fine for me before I took it in and I don't want unnecessary repairs on it. That is why I was looking for a site So thanks for the info.


----------



## Thumper

I hope there is someone there that can help you! Berninas are pretty popular. I would also contact Bernina with any questions and ask about warranty, you never know...they may help!

It sounds like a really nice machine, I hope you fix her up soon. Berninas are nice!!!

The only thing I don't like about that site is that they try to get you to join and pay for 'knowledge' that is already on the web. lol, that kinda annoys me for some reason.. She tries to nickel and dime the forum members too much. But there IS alot of helpful info there.

There is also the stitchers guild:
http://artisanssquare.com/sg/index.php
Very nice people there! 

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Thumperlove said:


> Those are pretty, Marj!
> 
> I can't wait to see the finished blocks on ours!  I'm excited! teeheh.
> 
> OHH...I have a "tip" I guess you could call it on making a Havanese Applique if anyone is interested.
> 
> Kara


So?? Spill the beans, Kara!!









I want to know. lol


----------



## Thumper

LOL!

Okay, here's what I"m doing to make a Havanese template.

Find a picture you like online or of your dog 
Size it and print it out
Cut it out
Cut out a posterboard template
Use the template to cut fabric (leaving a small allowance, like 1/4 inch?)
Cut a template (exact) using "freezer paper" (sold by the foil)
Iron the allowance down over the freezer paper sticky side (snipping the allowance w/ small scissor to curve and go down properly)

Pretty easy, ehh? And then finish the applique however you like.

Ohh.. and I did NOT 'invent' this technique, but rather read it in a quilting book. 

Kara


----------



## marjrc

*"Cut a template (exact) using "freezer paper" (sold by the foil)"*

What do you mean by "freezer paper", Kara? Not sure what that is......


----------



## Thumper

I had never ever noticed it before either. I bought some yesterday at the grocery store, it is there with the Saran Wrap and Foil, and called "Freezer Paper", it is a paper with one side "slightly" sticky.

http://www.alcoa.com/reynoldskitchens/en/product.asp?cat_id=1337&prod_id=1798

And here is a better description on how to freezer paper an applique! I just ironed the seam allowances down over the paper and then removed the paper and did some "touch up" ironing. My Havs look GOOD!  I've very pleased with the technique!

http://www.cddesigns.com/FreezerPaper/How-Applique.htm

I highly recommend this technique to those who want to create applique Havanese!

Kara


----------



## Julie

This is an old technique Kara--and very effective.Thanks for passing it on.......


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

Since we are donating the proceeds of the quilt to the HCA, do you think we should do a block for them?

Maybe with their logo?

Is anyone up to the challenge?

If so, who do we contact there to get that approved?

Or, should we just stick w/ the forum logo? Or both?

Kara


----------



## Julie

Well,I think just the forum logo.........I think that best,since we are all from the forum.

I did want to ask each of you if you would like to initial or sign your name to the block?Not in the seam allowance of course.......this is a common practice,or used to be,in a friendship type quilt made by many.It would require embroidery,stitching,or a permanent fine fabric marker.


----------



## Julie

Kara--would you like to do the forum logo?I was going to see about having it stitched,but this is an extra expense I sure don't need.If you would like to,please PM me as I'd like to discuss size with you.


----------



## Thumper

Egads!

I do not know I am talented enough for that.

Does anyone here have an embroidery machine? Who is capable of transferring the design to embroidery and letting their machine stitch it up perfectly?

How much would it cost to get done professionally?

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Kara wrote: "I highly recommend this technique to those who want to create applique Havanese! "

VERY intersting!! I'll look into it for sure. Gosh, I can't wait to go check out that quilt store after all this talk!


----------



## Thumper

A coupon some may be interested in:

*15% Off Fabric Coupon, Over 7000 Fabric*


15% Off Coupon - Over 7000 Fabrics
Last week to save on Wool Doubleknit, Velour, Cotton Twill, Satin, Velvet
Dear Fabric Enthusiast:
Take advantage of our special 15% off fabrics sale on order of $40 or more (excluding home decorating and bridal fabrics) for two weeks only. Simply mention *"15% Off"* in the comments section of the online order form and we will deduct 15% off of your order. Note that this discount will not show up on your online order, but will reflect in the amount that you are charged. This discount is not combinable with any other bonus or coupon offer. Offer expires November 14, 2007. Choose from over 7000 fabrics for apparel. We've added hundreds of new fabrics the last few weeks, so stock up and save!
http://www.fashionfabricsclub.com


----------



## Thumper

marjrc said:


> Kara wrote: "I highly recommend this technique to those who want to create applique Havanese! "
> 
> VERY intersting!! I'll look into it for sure. Gosh, I can't wait to go check out that quilt store after all this talk!


Marj, It was pretty easy! Although...I pulled out the freezer paper and just re-ironed the edges down in place before I stitched. It is pretty easy to create anything this way, I'm doing this for a tree, too..but not sure if I will use the tree or not? lol

Kara


----------



## BeverlyA

I can ask the monogrammer we use for our business. I'm sure the cost for the computer program will be larger then the charge for the actual embroidery on the block. I will look into it.

It could also be used to make shirts, bags, etc too if we wanted.the size would be adjustable I believe.....Melissa?

Beverly


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> LOL!
> 
> Okay, here's what I"m doing to make a Havanese template.
> 
> Find a picture you like online or of your dog
> Size it and print it out
> 
> Kara


Just wanted to remind you all--please ask permission to use an image--we don't need any trouble--ok?
Thanks--
hope all of you have decided on a design now-----how are you all doing?eace:


----------



## Julie

BeverlyA said:


> I can ask the monogrammer we use for our business. I'm sure the cost for the computer program will be larger then the charge for the actual embroidery on the block. I will look into it.
> 
> It could also be used to make shirts, bags, etc too if we wanted.the size would be adjustable I believe.....Melissa?
> 
> Beverly


Beverly--please let me know what you find out ok?


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> Just wanted to remind you all--please ask permission to use an image--we don't need any trouble--ok?
> Thanks--
> hope all of you have decided on a design now-----how are you all doing?eace:


I actually didn't use anyone's image..per say, just made myself a few templates of the "hav body shape"...I have plenty of pictures of Gucci that was pretty easy to do!

Yes, how is everyone coming along? I am about 1/2 way done with mine!  Let's post pics and share our creations!

Kara


----------



## marjrc

"Coming along"?? You're kidding, right? LOL Oh dear. I haven't started a thing yet, BUT I AM going to the store that I mentioned, a quilt store, sometime this week. For sure! I almost went on Friday, but then ran out of time. It's a half hour drive from me and there are a couple of other shops in that town that I really enjoy browsing through, so I want to have a bit of time to enjoy myself there. Definitely this coming week. Can't wait to get inspired! 

Oh yes!! PICTURES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Lina

haha Kara... all I have done so far is to choose a picture of Kubrick and Photoshopped it into a cross stitching pattern. I hope it turns out well! I have yet to buy any floss or the background fabric.

Julie, I actually wanted to ask... I know you said you wanted a white cotton background but would an Aida cloth be good? I'm not sure how the cross stitch will look next to all your nifty quilted blocks. Maybe I should just donate $$ towards the quilt instead?


----------



## Melissa Miller

I know someone who can embroider. Maybe I can make a trade since I have some photos they want.  Ya'll are doing fantastic! 

I think its wonderful what everyone is doing to get this going. My square is coming right along. NOT. haha.


----------



## irnfit

I found a really cute pattern online, so now I am excited to get started. I have a pretty big fabric stash, too.


----------



## Thumper

Yay! Progress!! 

Mine is coming along and I've gotten the stuff I need for the second one. I'd rather just finish it up then wait til the last minute and fret over it! lol

Melissa, that's a great!

Lina, I bet your pattern is wonderful!

Half of the battle is figuring out "what to do", lol....the rest is pretty easy!

Kara


----------



## Julie

Lina said:


> haha Kara... all I have done so far is to choose a picture of Kubrick and Photoshopped it into a cross stitching pattern. I hope it turns out well! I have yet to buy any floss or the background fabric.
> 
> Julie, I actually wanted to ask... I know you said you wanted a white cotton background but would an Aida cloth be good? I'm not sure how the cross stitch will look next to all your nifty quilted blocks. Maybe I should just donate $$ towards the quilt instead?


Can it be laundered Lina?I'm not sure,but let me check and get back to you.


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> Yay! Progress!!
> 
> Mine is coming along and I've gotten the stuff I need for the second one. I'd rather just finish it up then wait til the last minute and fret over it! lol
> 
> Kara


:whoo:Great news!:whoo:


----------



## Thumper

Lina said:


> haha Kara... all I have done so far is to choose a picture of Kubrick and Photoshopped it into a cross stitching pattern. I hope it turns out well! I have yet to buy any floss or the background fabric.
> 
> Julie, I actually wanted to ask... I know you said you wanted a white cotton background but would an Aida cloth be good? I'm not sure how the cross stitch will look next to all your nifty quilted blocks. Maybe I should just donate $$ towards the quilt instead?


Lina, I think Julie listed cross stitch as an option on the first post. I'm not familiar with Aida cloth, but you could sew your cross stitch on to a layered block if you want that 'quilted block' look. Like stack it, an 8 inch' base block with a 6 inch block within it and then the cross stitch sewn on that? If that's a kooky idea, let me know! lol, I'm not familiar w/ cross stitching.

Edit: ahh.. I see Julie is posting at the same time  Mornin', love!

Kara


----------



## Julie

Cross-stitch blocks: Please sew a piece of washed 100% cotton fabric, that matches your stitch fabric, to the back of you finished block to prevent the quilt batting from working its way through the loose weave of your background fabric. Please zigzag around the edges of your cross-stitch fabric and it's backing so that your block doesn't ravel when the quilt is washed. Also please consider working your cross-stitch pattern on Waste Canvas rather than conventional Aida or Hardanger, so that your design can appear on regular cotton quilting fabric. 

Lina,
This was from another source,but are you able to follow this guideline?It suggests using waste canvas.


----------



## Julie

Hey Kara-Good morning!-I found out the aida cloth info from hav rescue....If it works for them,it'll work for us!
The important thing that they say is to prewash--always prewash-


----------



## Thumper

Prewash is CRUCIAL!

If someone doesn't prewash the fabric, then when the owner washes it, their block will shrink and DISTORT like crazy!  That would not be good.

Ironing is also pretty important, too..in order to get the right size block.

Ohhh...man..Gucci is going after my ear again! ound: eekks!

Kara


----------



## maryam187

All this talking's got me scared!!! Can I make a block with a 100% cotton background and just stitch different (washable) fabrics 'on top' of it that form a pattern? Is that what's called an applique? All the quilts I looked at seem to have all the pieces of fabric sewn one next to the other, so all is in 'one level'. Gosh, I can't even express myself, hope it makes sense.


----------



## Leeann

Oh Lina how did you do this? I cannot sew but have been trying to locate a cross-stitch pattern with no luck.
I have used the waste canvas before, if you use it just make sure your stitches are tight as they do loosen when you pull the canvas out. I’m not too fond of this method as I like the smaller stitches of the 18 count fabric but this is probably the best way to cross-stitch on fabric.


----------



## Paige

Okay...I have a I'm dumb when it comes to fabric question...


Are linen and cotton the same?

When I cross stitch I use linen..because I don't like the holes that the Aida cloth has..I could use the smallest size aida cloth..if linen won't work...could I fusiable web the aida cloth to the aida cloth to the quilt cloth..instead of sewing it...I don't think it would look good hand sewn.


----------



## Leeann

Paige, I was going to suggest Linen cloth, I think it would look the closest and not a stiff looking.


----------



## Paige

lbkar said:


> Paige, I was going to suggest Linen cloth, I think it would look the closest and not a stiff looking.


I used 36 linen count on the last 3 I have done, I like it because you can't see the holes...but I did have to learn how to stitch on it...because you can barely see the holes.


----------



## Julie

Linen is typically a "more woven or open weave" type of fabric......if your linen is prewashed Paige and measures 10x10--go ahead and use it.Just make extra sure your stitching is very secure.I can add what I need to on the back for you,and for others...


----------



## Julie

lbkar said:


> Oh Lina how did you do this? I cannot sew but have been trying to locate a cross-stitch pattern with no luck.
> I have used the waste canvas before, if you use it just make sure your stitches are tight as they do loosen when you pull the canvas out. I'm not too fond of this method as I like the smaller stitches of the 18 count fabric but this is probably the best way to cross-stitch on fabric.


You know more about this then I do---that's for sure......Leeann--if you think waste cloth is "not so great"--use your linen

Linen is typically a heavier fabric.....then cotton(although there are variables in it all)


----------



## Paige

Julie said:


> Linen is typically a "more woven or open weave" type of fabric......if your linen is prewashed Paige and measures 10x10--go ahead and use it.Just make extra sure your stitching is very secure.I can add what I need to on the back for you,and for others...


Sounds great Julie..I always prewash my fabric before and after I do a piece.. I also use a product called stop fray on the ends....it would be in the seam allowance, so it won't show...I only use a very small amount on the edge of the fabric.


----------



## Thumper

I use the fray block too, I still stitch very securely, but the fray block is great..it is washable too and dries invisible. Great stuff, especially if you are working with tiny pieces of fabric.

Kara


----------



## Paige

Julie said:


> You know more about this then I do---that's for sure......Leeann--if you think waste cloth is "not so great"--use your linen
> 
> Linen is typically a heavier fabric.....


I'm with Leeann...I don't think the waste cloth would be a good idea..


----------



## Julie

maryam187 said:


> All this talking's got me scared!!! Can I make a block with a 100% cotton background and just stitch different (washable) fabrics 'on top' of it that form a pattern? Is that what's called an applique? All the quilts I looked at seem to have all the pieces of fabric sewn one next to the other, so all is in 'one level'. Gosh, I can't even express myself, hope it makes sense.


That would be called an applique......:hug:don't be scared!:hug:
It'll be fun!
What you describe makes sense to me-----if you are adding layers of fabrics where it would get "thick"------it is cut away from the backside-meaning,let's say I have a square 10x10 and I add a large circle all stitched down and it seems really "thick"--I can turn it over to the back and cut that back ground fabric away leaving just my circle fabric in that area.Unless you are doing very thick fabric,or many many layers,I wouldn't worry too much ok?Generally speaking you should be able to have a 10x10 square cotton fabric,add another cotton piece for a body,and another 2 small pieces for ears on top of that.....see what I mean?


----------



## Leeann

Julie said:


> You know more about this then I do---that's for sure......Leeann--if you think waste cloth is "not so great"--use your linen


Ummm still need something to stitch... Not very good at making my own thing up.


----------



## Paige

lbkar said:


> Ummm still need something to stitch... Not very good at making my own thing up.


Leeann, I bought a software program called pc stitch..I just got it this weekend and haven't tried it yet...you are supposed to be able to make a pattern out of a picture...If it works...you could send me a picture and I could send you a pattern...

I am going to work with it later today and see what I come up with...I can let you know if it works...and you can decide if you want to go that route.


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Julie, that makes sense! And I even understood the cutting out part :whoo:


----------



## Leeann

Oh yes Paige please let me know Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## Thumper

Yes, mine is layered too....although, I may be changing the background fabric because I don't like it! lol, I started out with a beach theme and that's progressed from a day at the beach, to an evening at the beach, so the white background "framing" I did is NOT working. *sigh*..

Off to the fabric store I go 

Kara


----------



## Paige

lbkar said:


> Oh yes Paige please let me know Thank you, Thank you.


I will let you know as soon as I figure it out....I am going to work on it later today...

Wouldn't it be cool to stitch our guys..


----------



## Julie

I'd like to see how your program works too Paige......I may ask you to scan one for me too:wink:

I have the Kodak software for my camera-and if I edit a picture,I can go in there and click on coloring book.....it makes it all like black and white dots....kinda neat,but yet wierd and misses detail.


----------



## Lina

Thanks for the answers! I will look into Linen cloths now and hopefully it will turn out well!

As for the picture of Kubrick, I used Photoshop to create a cross stitch pattern of the picture. If you have Photoshop, Leeann, I can give you the directions on how to do it (it's very simple). And if you don't, I can do it for you if you give me the picture... that is if Paige doesn't like her new program.


----------



## Paige

Lina said:


> Thanks for the answers! I will look into Linen cloths now and hopefully it will turn out well!
> 
> As for the picture of Kubrick, I used Photoshop to create a cross stitch pattern of the picture. If you have Photoshop, Leeann, I can give you the directions on how to do it (it's very simple). And if you don't, I can do it for you if you give me the picture... that is if Paige doesn't like her new program.


Have you ever cross stitched a picture before....if so, how close to the picture does it turn out?

When using linen you go over two holes instead of one..it's called 2 over 2....I buy 36 count linen and my work is in 18 count..


----------



## Leeann

Melissa Miller said:


> I know someone who can embroider. Maybe I can make a trade since I have some photos they want.  Ya'll are doing fantastic!
> 
> I think its wonderful what everyone is doing to get this going. My square is coming right along. NOT. haha.


Pick me, Pick me, the girls are helping me with getting a pattern, I think a face shot of Stogie would look very stunning on this quilt.


----------



## Lina

Paige, no I actually have never done it myself... this will be a learning experience for all of us, I suppose. If it doesn't turn out well, I guess I can try something else.


----------



## Julie

It'll turn out nice Lina---I just know it!:becky:


----------



## BeverlyA

Kara,
Why not BOTH?  I can't wait to see some preliminary blocks, they all sound fabulous! Mine are going to be very simple, but still nice, hopefully.

Beverly


----------



## Thumper

Beverly,

I got so frustrated yesterday with my landscape...I ditched it and cut a different background and now its more of a "sandbox" theme!!! lol, I just didn't like the way the colors were looking together it was too 'busy'. I think my new idea is simpler,but will look better. 

I had made the applique's so its just a matter of getting them right on the block. 

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Kara, for the landscape, were you using landscape fabric or an allover print? That is an easy way to achieve a landscape.


----------



## Thumper

Well, I didn't use a single landscape fabric, but tried to combine a few, it was way too 'busy' I didn't throw it out, it may work a different way..i'll have to give it more thought! This is a learning process for me! Quite fun, though..

Kara


----------



## irnfit

You go, girl! I just washed my background fabric this morning. When I get home, I'm going to pick out the rest of my fabric. This is a good thing, because now I have to make two quilted table runners for Christmas presents.


----------



## Thumper

Michele,

I have SOO much sewing to do...I need to get off this computer! LOL, I need to make Gucci a stocking..which of course, encited my stepkids to ask for 'new/homemade' stockings! That's alot of work.

Then, I have to make atleast 15 blankets for the charity I sew for. When will I ever time to sew any skirts? lol

Which reminds me...I need to go wash the binding I just bought for the square! 

Kara


----------



## Julie

How is block coming now Kara?Have you had time?

Paige-how did your computer program turn out?Do you like it?


----------



## irnfit

Julie, can you resend me the directions for the block. I think I deleted them.
Thanks.


----------



## Julie

yes---will do....

I sent it Michele.
The guidelines are added to the first post in this thread too-


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> How is block coming now Kara?Have you had time?
> 
> Paige-how did your computer program turn out?Do you like it?


Its coming along good!

I'm hand sewing most of it, and have changed my mind a few times! LOL, but hopefully this weekend I will get ALOT done, if not finish it...my husband and I are trying to *do nothing* this weekend. We need a break and are burned out. So, we have an empty schedule and plan to keep it that way!  I need to get it finished so I can start some stockings! lol

How is yours? Has anyone else started or came up with an idea/theme yet?

Kara


----------



## Julie

I have drawn out what I want to do--but I do not have my fabrics hunted up yet.

Oh---so everyone knows--
The forum logo has been taken care of.eace:Melissa is having it done!


----------



## irnfit

:whoo: Thanks Melissa. I know this can be costly if you take it to an embroiderer. They have to make up a tape that they run thru an embroidery machine. The tape can cost $200 to do in NY, especially if there is artwork involved.

Thanks, Julie.


----------



## marjrc

Great news about the logo, Julie!! Thank you, Melissa!!!!! :whoo:

I visited the quilt shop I'd been meaning to go to for a bit now and couldn't decide! Oh my, they had gorgeous material! I bought a bunch of "fat 1/4's" as they are called and hope to come up with some kind of design this weekend.

Can't wait to see some blocks made! 

This is the store I went to: www.maisondecalico.com


----------



## irnfit

Such a pretty shop. We don't have any quilt shops here. There used to be so many, then the big stores came in and the little shops couldn't compete. The only place I can go to locally is Joanne's. I used to go the the big quilt show every April in Lancaster, Pa just to stock up on fabric.


----------



## Julie

Joanne's has alot of nice fabric too Michele---don't be disappointed!We don't even have one of those!In Illinois where my Mom lives,they do have it though,so we occasionally shop there.Kinda fun!

We had a great store--Hancock Fabrics--but it went out last year


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

I can't wait to see what your idea!?  Wanna post your sketch? lol

Marj, that shop looks like it would have _really_ gorgeous rare finds! I love specialty stores like that.

Michele, We don't have any "quilt" stores either. There is a boutique type fabric store, but it specializes in home dec fabric.

Thanks to MELISSA for the Forum Logo Block!  :whoo:

Kara


----------



## Thumper

I bought most of my quilt fabric from Joann's. We do have a Hancock and I love that store...but they don't have as big of a selection in quilting fabric...the one in Virginia Beach is prob. 40% apparel, 40% homedec and 20% quilter's cottons. But these chain stores can vary depending on local 'interest' and what they sell the most of.

Kara


----------



## irnfit

I like Joannes because you can buy those fat 1/4's they usually have. Those are great for small quilts.


----------



## marjrc

Kara, and others....... any good sites I can find some nice graphics on? I know you posted something about that already, Kara, but after reading 17 pages in this thread and still not finding anything, I give up!!! lol

I did a search on google, but it's taking forever to find stuff I like. I'll keep looking at 'quilt dog applique/patterns' and will also try printing out a pic of a Hav in "coloring book" mode as someone sugg'd. I have Paint Shop Pro so that might help.

thanks for your assistance!


----------



## marjrc

Some NICE ones here!! http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/06squares.html

Too bad they're already done, but might inspire some of us.


----------



## judith

marj, what a wonderful shop! i wish i had gone with you, we could have "show and tell" over a cup of tea. judith


----------



## judith

about.com has lots of info regarding quilts.


----------



## marjrc

It is a great place, isn't it? They have a lovely restaurant in the back and offer classes upstairs. It's a 30 min. drive from me so I dont' get there very often, but the next time I go, I'm going to plan on having lunch there.

I read this: *"The best thread to use is one made for quilting; it's slightly thicker, stronger and longer-wearing than regular sewing thread. Of course, if you're making a purely decorative quilt, choose any thread you like." *at this site: http://www.taunton.com/threads/pages/t00024.asp

Julie, and you other quilters, would you agree that it might be best to use this type of thread when sewing our appliques?

Here's another helpful site: http://www.quilting101.com/


----------



## Thumper

Thread? Definately! Some thread is better than others. I've bought a few different types of thread for my block. Generally, I'm trying to match the color as closely as possible...but I've bought hand quilting thread when possible and if not, I like Gutterman thread (I own ALOT of that) its a little bit more $ than coats and clark, but It looks better and has a bit of poly in it for sheen.

I think you'd be okay with cotton or cotton blend threads, but Rayon thread doesn't work well with cotton (I've learned this firsthand on other projects! lol)

Hmm...sites for appliques? Well, there is a guy on Ebay selling Hav appliques. I bought the fabric ones and the template, but I did not use them on the block I'm making. I may use the template on the next block. I'm considering using that and handpainting it. Lemme dig up the link for ya:
http://search.stores.ebay.com/Laser...nologyQQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsaselZ2993880QQsofpZ0

That's a really NEAT store! They have TONS of appliques that are ready to be attached just iron on and sew the edges. Simple!! I didnt' like the fabric on the 6 havs, but I may use it on another project. The big "Hav" template, I am using to make Gucci's stocking. I am cutting white felt and sequining it  That might be a bit much for a quilt, ehh? lol

Fat quarters are great for projects like this! They often match the colors all up for you 

Kara


----------



## Julie

Marj,
I have used Coats and Clark thread my entire life.I haven't ever had an applique come off.All quilters/sewers kinda have their own technique and things they like to use.If you feel comfortable using a certain kind--by all means use it.

Remember "quilt world" is like entering "dog world".......everyone has their ideas on what is best,products to sell you etc.---just be careful of the fleas!:laugh:


----------



## Thumper

Marj,

I just looked at the Quilting thread I've been using and it has a pink/white sticker on the ends. It *IS* thicker than apparel thread and really strong. It's Coats and Clark brand...so if you want a quilting thread...scan for the pink stickers! 

OH..and is anyone here using *fabric paint*? Talk to me! I'm thinking about this for my other block.

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Thanks, ladies!  I will be getting thread eventually. I'm still in the planning stage, but it's getting pretty exciting! Of course, never having done appliques, this should be "interesting"! LOL

I won't be buying any appliques, Kara. By the time I pay that, shipping and duty charges (if any), it's not worth it. I've already spent over $30 on mat'l, but still dont' have everything I need. lol I plan on looking in my material bin for scraps I can use. So long as it's 100% cotton, I shouldn't have a problem finding more for bits of color here and there. 

I was up until midnight scouring the web and found some nice graphics/appliques so I printed some out. I decided to play around in PSP on some pics of Ricky and I think I'll use those. It's kind of cool when you apply special effects on photos and you can get some nice outlines to use as a pattern.


----------



## marjrc

Kara, Gucci's stocking sounds yummy! I'm sure you make beautiful things. We'd love some pics of those stockings you'll be making, 'k?


----------



## irnfit

Just use regular thread for applique, piecing, etc. Quilting thread is to use when you do the actual quilting, putting all 3 layers of the quilt together.


----------



## Julie

That's what I was going to say Michele!I did not realize when I answered before that you all we talking "quilting thread"---that is for the actual hand quilting of the layers(top,batting,backing).......just use regular typical thread.....actual quilting thread is very strong,and usually has a wax coating on it.


----------



## Thumper

Le sigh...

I don't think it will hurt, as it just matches the color of a few TINY little appliques on my block, there isn't wax on the one I got, 100% cotton just thicker, like Gutterman, sulky or Metrosene. I took an iron to it this morning and its fine.

If you are ever unsure about a thread, you can always take a hot iron to it an see if it 'melts' or distorts in any way, you can tell if theres wax and how much this way, too. Generally, nylons don't fare well, but cottons are strong enough for repeated washings.

Here's a pretty cool article on thread at Quilt Bus. I guess it can get really overwhelming with so many different and beautiful threads available. But alot of options here for those of you that are intersted it embroidery techniques/thread or embellishing w/ thread.

http://www.quiltbus.com/threadtheory.htm

Marj, I'll send you a picture of the stocking when I finish it! I think I'm going to do it in pink, white and black, I just have the 'vision'. I'd like to make more for the auction next year  I'll PM you when I'd done!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Julie

Don't change anything you've did Kara....it would be a shame to re-do it,but quilting thread is for the hand quilting,not for applique.


----------



## Julie

Oh,Kara--while cleaning the basement,I ran across an old picture album with a picture of me holding up the pieced pansy quilt I made for my Mom.It isn't a "good" picture,but I'll scan it later and post it for you to see.See,I was thinking about you........


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

I'd love to see the picture! 

I'm not going to change it. It is the perfect color and since I used a satin stitch, I was better off using a thicker thread anyways. Anything "very fine" wouldn't have looked as good (and taken twice as long, lol). I just wanted to make sure it wasn't waxy, the steam and hot iron didn't ravel or melt the thread at all, so its durable. I think the main benny to thicker thread like that is that it doesnt' ravel or tangle as easily and it looks nice when you satin stitch. There's nothing worse than picking the wrong thread for apparel and having your sewing machine let you know you screwed up by tangling and jamming! LOL I've learned a few lessons the hard way.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Here are pictures of the pieced pansy quilt I made for my mom.It is an absolute shame the pictures are of such low quality.I noted on the back,it was my first hand quilted quilt,done all by me.I designed the quilting patterns for it as well.In the center white below my hands is a leaf pattern going into the word MOTHER and then continuing on......I know you probably won't be able to see itbut if I held the picture just right I could in the photograph itself.This quilt was huge--94x124 to fit a waterbed.Looks like I gave it to my Mom on her birthday in 1982. I pieced it at 17yrs. and I know it took me close to a year to quilt it by hand.This was the quilt my Mom entered into the fair and it took 2nd place out of 70 quilts.There was no age group for people my age.:laugh:


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

HOW beautiful! Why did you put quilting on the backburner for so long? You are mega talented! As a teen, wow! I probably couldn't make one that nice now and I'm grown! lol I like the coloring, and I can't see the 'mother', but maybe I'll tweak my computer lighting and try again. Its lovely! I can see why you placed in a contest  I can't wait to see your Hav square! I bet you make us all look like amateurs! lol You'll probably have to put yours in the center and make it real big and fancy 

I am working on mine this morning. We tried to get a table tickets for Dancing with the Stars and they sold out! Crapppp! We tried at 10 am when they went on sale, [email protected]!!?!?! ACK. I'm depressed, but seeing your pictures definately cheered me up!

You are pretty!!!!! I love the way we did our hair back in the 80's! LOL I should scan you some pictures me back then...my hair was so darn funny. Hello Aqua net! ound:It was my best friend. heh. You look pretty and I look darned foolish in the 80's!

Kara


----------



## Julie

I'll say this-------The quilting was something Grandma definitely gave me a love for.I remember the first time I saw one of her quilt books.I asked her if I could take it home and look at it.She said,well I guess....but I want it back tomorrow.I read and copied by hand different quilt blocks.....(I still have a thing for patterns)and then I discovered I could draw my own things and I was on a roll.......my middle brother and best friend Ronnie was to pass away within a year,and one of the first quilts I made,was all about him.Ronnie and I used to sit and draw for hours....I was of cartoon type--he could do both(he was extremely talented and wanted to be an architect).I drew every block all different and used my Mom's paints(remember tri-chem?)and made that quilt.I do not remember every single block,but I remember there being a trap,and one with a ****.Times were different in the 70's....we hunted,trapped,fished etc.and rode our horses.Course the fur trade was big--and those ***** were very valuable---we once got 65.00 for a big one.Big dollars to a kid in those days.I was 15 when he passed away(he was 17)and I was forever changed......good thing I had the quilt to do and other sewing etc.to keep me busy.Quilting can be very therapedic.......I think that is how I could make so many by the time I was 17-18 years old.


----------



## Julie

The best thing about that picture?I was young and very thin------I was 103 pounds sopping wet!Shy too......hard to believe huh?


----------



## Thumper

:grouphug: I'm so sorry to hear about your brother  I think crafting is very therapeutic, quilting, sewing, etc. A friend of mine gave me a really cool gift last year, like a coloring book for grown ups, I can't remember the name of it..but its like those chinese circles/art? Anyhow..it was pretty cool and it did take my mind off stuff, and so does sewing, I think we just go in a different 'peaceful' zone.

You , shy? lol....Yeah..I can believe it. I was much quieter as a teen/kid, too...but that's from my disfunctional home! lol, I changed alot once I was out on my own...I think we all evolve, all the time. I can tell you were tiny in that picture! I cringe when I see pictures of myself when I was a kid/teen! eeks. I was such a quiet,loner type. I grew up around death and grief, so it really gave me a perspective on life. My family owned a funeral home so I was always around 'loss', and I think that had a big impact on me. To this day, I know there is really nothing anyone can say/do to take the pain away, even some of the most 'well meant' comments just jab at us when we lose someone.

Kara


----------



## Julie

I'm anxciously awaiting someone to post a completed block!HINT/HINT!I'm washing my fabric now....and then I hope to get a start.I have a couple things in mind...we will see if it turns out!

I need to cut quilt blocks for our GS troop for tomorrow...also......


----------



## Thumper

Is anyone else close to being finished? Or halfway there? 

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Julie, that is a gorgeous pansy quilt!!! WOW!!! Such talent at such a young age. Good for you! 

I'm so very sorry you lost your brother so young, Julie. It sounds like you had quite a special relationship and I'm sure he has always been looking in on you ever since. Thank you for sharing that story and the pictures of that quilt. I am soooooo impressed, girl! 

It makes me sad for our kids that hardly know what it's like NOT to be plugged in front of some kind of screen for hours and not know what it's like to spend time creating with their hands and minds, enjoying each other's company face to face. I sound like my grandmother, but I swear I feel like there is this huge thing missing in our kids today. sigh....... I am glad you have such wonderful memories, Julie! ((hugs))

Thanks for the tip on threads everyone! I spent some time last night creating a plan for my block and I think I like it so far. I got some great ideas online and will use a free layout I found there, with a few of my personal touches. Of course once I start, I'll no doubt see that it's going to be next to IMPOSSIBLE for me to do any of it! ACK !!! I'm nervous!!


----------



## Thumper

No..don't be nervous, Marj! It will come together, I promise! I'm actually pretty surprised how easy it was to make appliques when I thought I could never do it. I had never used that technique before in my life. Since I'm handstitching most of it, it is taking a long time...but it looks okay so far. I hope I don't take a picture of it and HATE IT! Lol......I'm kinda worried about that happening. hehe.

You can do it, just think of it as a small 10 inch project and don't make it 'bigger' than it really is, because the **beauty** of this friendship quilt..is that it doesn't really *BECOME* the art its intended to be, until it is put together. Know what I mean, jelly bean? 

Oh, and I agree about the 'kids and technology'. I have to make my kids do other things and won't let them on games and the internet all day and they think I'm mean, but there is more to experience in life. My youngest son has a real Huckleberry Finn spirit...he's always out climbing trees and building forts, and its really cute. He's such an old fashioned boy in a modern world. He is the only 12 year old without a myspace and cell phone, and that's ok.

Kara


----------



## marjrc

*"the *beauty* of this friendship quilt..is that it doesn't really BECOME the art its intended to be, until it is put together. Know what I mean, jelly bean? "*

You're too cute, Kara !! ((hugs)) Thanks for the vote of confidence and you're right. It really is about all of it coming together eventually. I think I'm a little over ambitious with my design, but we'll see once I actually start making the darn appliques and start the sewing. lol I also plan on hand stitching, the appliques anyway.

Yup, same rules apply here and the kids hate when I announce it's a "no screen" afternoon or whole day! lol Tough, I say! hehehe


----------



## Paige

Wow Julie.. You are a lady with many talents...photography, quilting, flowers, woodworking...What else do you have up your sleeve...

The quilt is beautiful..amazing that you made it at such a young age...

I'm so sorry for your loss..:hug::kiss:


----------



## Julie

Well I guess my life must be alot different then most of you.We suffered alot of death in our family--besides my middle brother Ronnie at 17--4 years later my oldest brother Jim passed away too at 23.It changes you as a person,but made me focus too.I think God gave me skills to keep busy as I was going to need them.

I haven't quilted much for quite some time--I crochet in my spare time in the winter.Sometime I may show you my masterpieces.....:laugh:Grandma taught me to crochet,but she couldn't "read" the stitches..I taught her that!:kiss:She was awesome!When Robbie was in the neonatal intensive care unit,I crocheted little blankets for the babies there--I think I made about 60 of those...just using left over yarns etc. in a shell pattern.The nurses would give them out as babies went home I guess...I enjoyed doing that.


----------



## marjrc

And, Julie, that's why you are such a caring person and why we love you!


----------



## irnfit

Maybe we can pull Iowa closer to NY just so we can meet Julie.


----------



## Julie

Oh Great---------now you all think I'm the big banana in my own fruit basket!ound:

I honestly do not want your sympathy or for you guys to feel sorry for me --this is just my real life...kinda scary huh?ound:I have learned to laugh...and it's got me this far......ound:

Someday Michele,I'm going to get to New York and I want to see the Statue of Liberty!


----------



## Leslie

Well, I have a plan and I bought my fabric today. Wish me luck! I feel soooo out of my league on this one....


----------



## Julie

Oh great Leslie!You should be almost ready!YEEHAW!You'll have a great time-I just know it!

I got the fabric,started,but haven't had time to actually sew it yet!You'll find making only one block is like eating potato chips---you'll want to make more,try this,try that......it's alot of fun!:dance:


----------



## irnfit

Julie, when the day comes, I will be happy to be your tour guide.


----------



## Thumper

Leslie said:


> Well, I have a plan and I bought my fabric today. Wish me luck! I feel soooo out of my league on this one....


Leslie...I think I am WAYYY outta my league with this one! I make skirts and dresses! LOL....I don't make dogs! ound: But it is coming along and I'm having fun with it. You will do FINE. I promise!

Julie......the Statue of Liberty is SO much fun. New York is one of my favorite cities ever. Yes..you have to plan a trip there! Its on the 'must do in life' list  your kids will love it, too. Ours thought NYC was the coolest city EVER because the Hello Kitty store was open at midnight! ound:

Oh...and speaking of sewing and quilting. My iron just DIED on me!  *tear* I've had that iron for 5 years and LOVED it! RIP! :Cry: I just went to Walmart and bought a new one (Shark) and its not as nice as my Black and Decker. I hope it grows on me. boohoo.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

Kara,

I have the best iron - I love it!

Rowenta - it will blow steam half way across the roomound:

I haven't started on my quilt block - yet - but have been giving it a lot 
of thought.


----------



## pjewel

This is a little bit off topic but I bought an iron recently and was horrified to see a label on the iron cord that said there was lead in the cord and to wash your hands after using it. I couldn't believe it, so I went to another store and bought another iron (different brand). This time I opened the box and there was no tag so I felt safe. Not!! When I took it out at home, there was a tiny notice on the bottom of the box (who looks at the bottom of the box) that had the same warning. Now we have to be afraid to iron???:frusty:


----------



## Thumper

Holy Cripes!

Now I have to go look at my iron and box! lol..

I bought a "shark" this one 
Amazon.com: Shark Pro Iron Vertical Stm/Dry S.S.Plate - GI490: Kitchen & Dining
I should go read the specs on it.

I wanted one with a 'self cut off' but they didnt' have one there.

Marie, I'm glad you like your Rowenta! I've heard really mixed reviews on the sewing boards, people either love them or hate them! lol, Apparently, there are some made in Germany, and some made in China..and well, you can guess which one is better, I bet! 

Sorry to take the topic to irons! :focus:

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Geri, it is a good excuse to *not* iron. ound:
I heard the Rowenta is great and would probably get one when my iron dies. The problem I find with the newer irons is that they are very light. I liked the heavier ones.


----------



## Missy

Julie, I don't feel sorry for you one bit--- But I do I think you are a big banana!!  

I was very moved by your story about you and your brothers and your grandmother who gave you this gift of quilting. 

You are an amazing, creative, wonderful woman and I offer a tour of Boston if you come to the east coast.


----------



## Thumper

Wanna tour of Virginia Beach? 

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

I do - do you live on the beach? lololololo


----------



## marjrc

Silly Julie! How can we feel sorry for you, hon? You're strong, funny and compassionate! And of course, with that dang fish of yours, we're all terrified you'll smack us upside the head ... so no feeling sorry for YOU!  LOL

Sorry to hear about your iron, Kara! I've been reading that the quilters' best friend is the iron. lol Gosh, how I HATE to iron!!!!! 

I bought a whole bunch of material from WalMart yest. Nice cottons and good prices. If I don't stop already, I'll have enough to make a whole other quilt! This CAN be addictive, can't it? Of course, I haven't actually STARTED anything yet!!! sigh........... LOL


----------



## Julie

Fabric collecting is the first symptom Marj......ound:


----------



## marjrc

Oh dear. That's the kind of trouble I get into. I started collecting pastels and special papers when I started painting, then on to rubberstamps, embossing powders and inks, then specialty papers to make cards and crafts, then I moved on to collecting a whole SLEW of scrapbooking supplies and albums. I could probably open my own store ! .... sigh...... 

My garage/studio will not hold any more I don't think!! Hubby will have to move some of his stuff out I guess! Oh well.

LOL :whoo:


----------



## Thumper

Marj,

My husband has threatened to divorce me if I buy anymore fabric!! ound: It is sinful, I have a whole closet piled with storage containers of fabric and then 3-4 in my sewing room overflowing! Heck, I don't even know what I own!! I could pull out a box and it would be like 'going shopping'! haha. But I'd also have those moments of "what was I thinking??!?!" hehe.

Marie, YES..I live about 1/2 mile away from the beach, not far at all. Come on down'!! OR up, I guess  I have some family there in Yukon/OKC! How far are you from there?

I also got criticized by hubby last night for "working on my square SO long". My DH can't believe I'm not finished with it! I can kick out a dress or skirt in 2 days, but give me a quilt block and I'm on week 3! haha..maybe even longer, heck...I don't know. I'm almost finished though.

Kara


----------



## marjrc

*"I'm almost finished though."*

****** Don't forget the pictures of it, Kara!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Kara,

I have a whole dresser filled with fabric - it didn't even enter my mind to shop there - no - I went to JoAnn's....:biggrin1:


OKC is about 1&1/2 hrs. from me - if you ever go there - let me know
I would love for Sissy to meet Gucci!!! Playdate!!!


----------



## Julie

Sissygirl said:


> I have a whole dresser filled with fabric - it didn't even enter my mind to shop there - no - I went to JoAnn's....:biggrin1


I have a bunch of fabric too----but was too lazy to dig it out!Instead I went and bought more!eace:I guess I'm saving that for another day!ound:


----------



## Thumper

I tell my husband my "extra fabric" is for 'rainy days' or I don't "have the perfect pattern for it yet".... LOL, what do they know, right? ound: Sometimes I just go in to admire it, and some of it...I love so much I don't want to cut it!

And then.....there are the sales, which I just justify as buying more for a rainy day...ya know? We could be snowed in for a week and what the heck will I do? lol

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

I know what you are talking about - I have some fabric I just love. I can't bear to cut it. I keep thinking someday the perfect thing will come along for me to use it..


----------



## Julie

Julie said:


> I did want to ask each of you if you would like to initial or sign your name to the block?Not in the seam allowance of course.......this is a common practice,or used to be,in a friendship type quilt made by many.It would require embroidery,stitching,or a permanent fine fabric marker.


When I posted this before,I didn't get any replies.....what do you all think of this?:ear:


----------



## irnfit

I think it's a great idea. I usually make a label for the back of my quilts. It is nice to date the quilt, also. You can decide on a label, or just embroidering the info to the back of the quilt.


----------



## Thumper

Sure! What do you want, just initials? 

Kara


----------



## irnfit

How about first name, last initial. Then you can send a list of names of who made the blocks to go with the quilt.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I am so impressed by the Pansy quilt .. That really touched my heart as I had a maiden auntie Maud who was very special person in my life as a child and we nicknamed her pansy .. She would always sign her name with the drawing of a pansy ..
all of you who lost siblings at an early age please accept my sympathy . My brother and I have had our differences over the years especially during my Mom's later years and right after my she died . it has taken a while but the last time I saw him ( A week ago ) I realized I was happy to have him in my life even if he had a wart of two but who doesn't .. It was wonderful to move on and reconnect .. Life is too short .. 
Cosmo loves him and I know that litle guy has good taste in men .. 
I cannot wait to see the quilt ..
And to you to bought more material I have the same problem with yarn !!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

> And to you to bought more material I have the same problem with yarn !


That's funny because I don't even knit...but sometimes I see such gorgeous yarn I have to talk myself out of buying it! LOL..

Kara


----------



## Julie

Cosmosmom said:


> I am so impressed by the Pansy quilt .. That really touched my heart as I had a maiden auntie Maud who was very special person in my life as a child and we nicknamed her pansy .. She would always sign her name with the drawing of a pansy ..
> all of you who lost siblings at an early age please accept my sympathy . My brother and I have had our differences over the years especially during my Mom's later years and right after my she died . it has taken a while but the last time I saw him ( A week ago ) I realized I was happy to have him in my life even if he had a wart of two but who doesn't .. It was wonderful to move on and reconnect .. Life is too short ..
> Cosmo loves him and I know that litle guy has good taste in men ..
> I cannot wait to see the quilt ..
> And to you to bought more material I have the same problem with yarn !!:biggrin1:


I have a "yarn issue"too!ound:

I'm glad you re-connected with your brother.I started with 3,now I have only 1 left.I don't see him much,but I have an idea what you went through after your Mother passed.My brother and I had some issues after our Dad passed too.After awhile,you just move on......Love that you had an Aunt who loved Pansies.I always loved them too.....they are cheery little things....
:hug:


----------



## Julie

I think either/or on your name.If you want just initials,that's fine,first name and last initial,is fine too.I have my block done.I want to make an extra one,just in case we run short.


----------



## Paige

I just want you all to know that I got a sneak peek at Julie's block...and the first words out of my mouth were....WOW...THAT'S AMAZING..

You all need to harass her, and get her to post it...you too will be amazed...


----------



## Leslie

Julie... Where's the picture of it??? Hmmmm????


----------



## Leeann

:boink: Give it up Julie, we all want to see..


----------



## Julie

You guys----
I had to go shrink the pictures.......

Here is my block.I was surprised at how difficult a havanese can be to do in fabric!A sheltie is a hard dog to draw too,by the way!I was thinking,why am I not part of a basset group or weiner dog group?ound:I can draw those!Anyway,don't be shocked!I made a corded hav!I think the look is quite cute.Yes---all washable
My inspiration came from the picture of the dog in the photo.It's not corded though!
I hope you all get excited and get busy on your own block!:dance:


----------



## Laurief

OH MY GOSH JULIE - THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yOU COULD MAKE PILLOWS OUT OF THAT TOO!! YOu are so talented!! I am only just now going to tackle no sew blankets - how pathetic!


----------



## dboudreau

That is VERY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!. I am way out of your league. :hail: :first:


----------



## mckennasedona

JULIE, WOW!!! 
That quilt block is beautiful!


----------



## Leeann

Wow Julie what a wonderful job, you have such a creativity.


----------



## Paige

Uh, yes Julie...I would like to order one of each of my dogs...for a wall hanging...


----------



## Laurief

You know, that is a really great idea!! Julie, are you for hire?? I would love a wall hanging of my guys made by you?? Now you have a new career!


----------



## Cheryl

Wow, Julie! I would love that as a pillow. When will you start posting on e-bay?


----------



## Sissygirl

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH - I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lina

Julie that is GORGEOUS! Such a beautiful block piece! I am very jealous.


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ WOW! Great job!


----------



## Thumper

Julie! WOWOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gosh, I will post a picture of my block soon, but it looks like an 8 year old did it compared to that!!!!!!! ound: Mega talented, love! Can that be the center block? 

I better step it up for my 2nd block, which I plan on using some fabric paint and doing a red-hav like Buttercup.

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom

Wow !!
That is amazing Julie - very creative .. 
You captured the face perfectly .. adorable !!


----------



## Julie

Wanna hear something funny?I want to do Quincy.....but.....he is kinda complicated!When you look at the differences in black/white and the eyebrows?:bolt:
I still want to do him,and will try,but we will see.Many,many tiny pieces,and color changes!I'm looking at havs in a whole new light!:laugh:

Thanks for the nice compliments.I figured it would be something no one has did yet.

Everyone's block will be great,I just know it!:becky:
A havanese is a hard thing(seriously)to depict on a quilt...it is challenging and fun to try.:thumb:


----------



## Thumper

I have two Havs on my block, both cream/gold...like Goldie and Gucci..Yep, that's it, Goldie and Gucci! 

Julie's right!!!!!!! It IS really fun! 

But Julie, I love how you did a big face, that's awesome! Mine are smaller, like 4-5 inches playing in the sandbox w/ toys.

Kara


----------



## Julie

I bet it's cute as can be!Hurry up and finish....I want to see!:becky:


----------



## irnfit

Julie, that is a great block!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc

*"Love that you had an Aunt who loved Pansies.I always loved them too.....they are cheery little things...."*

I have a lovely watercolor print of pansies in my daughter's room that reads "The earth shows it's true colors through the cheerful face of a pansy" Nice, eh? 

Omg, Julie you ROCK!!!!!! That is gorgeous and sooooooo creative!!! Wow. It is original and will be a most beautiful part of the quilt. I am so behind.....

I better hurry up or the pictures people post might discourage me from even starting!!


----------



## Cosmosmom

I agree - we just did our fall planting and as usual we planted a lot of pansies . Its kind of sad to see them droop when the rains come but they always seem to recover nicely ..


----------



## Thumper

Okie dokey! I'll post my 'blah' quilt block so everyone won't feel the IMMENSE pressure from Julie's oh-so-incredible TALENT!  I make dresses!

This is my first quilt block..EVER, so don't laugh. I think my 2nd one will be better since I had a learning curve with this one! It isn't "crooked", but I took the picture at an angle, so it looks funny. Alot of the detail didnt' show up, but the Havs are "glittery", so it looks a bit 'cooler' in person. Everything is washable and preshrunk, even the bindings! The ribbons should hold up, they were treated with anti-fray and preserved/bonded.

Kara


----------



## Paige

Wow Kara, you did a great job. I would of never guessed it was your first one.


----------



## irnfit

Great job, Kara. I'd know that was Gucci anywhere.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks! I am NO Julie, but I hope it works, I have NEVER agonized over a sewing project this much because my first layout did NOT work, The landscaping was WAY outta my league.

Although, I also finished a dress for my daughter's recital this weekend!

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Michele,

Its "average" at best, so that'll take the pressure off people! LOL

Kara


----------



## Paige

Beautiful dress Kara.

ound:ound: The only piece of clothing I ever made was in home ec.


----------



## Lina

I love your block, Kara! It's very pretty and doesn't look at all amateur! 

And that's a beautiful dress, I love it!


----------



## ama0722

Julie- WOW! You should seriously think about making pillows out of that block. I bet Hav people would go nuts for them! Especially if you could switch up the colors and make tri, black and tan, sable ears, etc!

Kara- Dora loves sand so what a great block! And the dress is definitely wow!

Great job so far  And since I don't sew could someone pm me where to drop the check or the paypal!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona

Kara, I think your block is terrific. That's our Gucci girl. I like the beach theme. It ALMOST makes me want to try my hand at one....almost.


----------



## Thumper

> Kara, I think your block is terrific. That's our Gucci girl. I like the beach theme. It ALMOST makes me want to try my hand at one....almost.


Aww...come on', Susan!  If I can do one..anyone can! :kiss: My next one is going to be a red/gold Hav. We need some parti's, or maybe pied? A sable? Black?  Its NOT too late to sign up! XOXO!!!!!!

Amanda, I can PM you my address or paypal, I'm collecting the denero for the batting and finishing/tie.

I don't know if it is JUST me and where I live (beach) but I have the HARDEST time finding dresses with sleeves for the cooler months. I mean, the mall stores carry summer clothes and sleeveless tops/dresses year round here...that's frustrating to me. I loved this groovy blue fabric and it has little mylar sequins on it. I think I'll wear my white coat w/ it.

Kara


----------



## Julie

:cheer2:Great job on your quilt block Kara:cheer2:

See,it's kinda fun- don't ya think?

Pretty dress too-------
I'm looking forward to getting all the different blocks and seeing how to lay them out,and then deciding on a co-hesive color to set the blocks with.Right now,I'm thinking black...but we'll see.......


----------



## Leeann

Wow Kara you did a really great job on your square. The beach also sounds just so inviting as we had our first snow today.


----------



## Thumper

I think Black would look smashing!!!!! Especially since we'll have more than one block on white blackground and other colorful blocks.

I can't wait to play with the fabric paint! I bought some BEAUTIFUL colors of reddish/gold, almost metallic, but very silky, almost like real FUR, lol. I'm hoping it will turn out killer!

Kara


----------



## Julie

I bet it will be cool Kara----I know I can draw better then sew those tiny little pieces nowadays!And to think I used to sew Barbie doll clothes for a living!I guess it gets harder as I get older.....

Your block is very nice and I'm sure your next will be too!I even recognise Goldie and Gucci!Something you can't do in mine!Do you see Quince in my block?ound:He is a complicated man!ound:


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> I think Black would look smashing!!!!! Especially since we'll have more than one block on white blackground and other colorful blocks
> 
> Kara


I'm thinking that too---and also I think it will really make the squares(everyone's real artwork)just "pop".Plus,I'm thinking that'll be a color truely found in everyone's block.Everyone,I would guess,would have black for eyes,noses,etc.


----------



## Thumper

> Plus,I'm thinking that'll be a color truely found in everyone's block.Everyone,I would guess,would have black for eyes,noses,etc


That's was my initial thought! The reason why I added the black piping was to accentuate the eyes/nose.



> Do you see Quince in my block?ound:He is a complicated man!ound:


WOWEE! He sure has changed colors this week!!!! ound: tee hee. Quincy-doll would still be a doll if he was green and purple!

Ya know, I actually went to the fabric store with the INTENTION of making a b/w Parti, but I saw that white and cream cotton w/ metallic and changed my mind on the spot. You'll see the 'glistening' of it when you see it in person, they are shiny Havs,like after a bath! tee hee. In the sandbox getting dirty again! 

*OH! I have a Q*, I'll ask here and see if anyone knows, if not I'll head to the sewing forum. With the fabric paint, do I paint the applique AFTER I sew it on to the fabric, OR..can I sew the painted applique TO the square after it is painted? Or will the needle put holes in the paint? Or is the paint flexible for needles? LOL I guess I could do a sample, ehh? Just curious if anyone has done this technique, and if so..how they approached it.

Kara


----------



## Julie

What type of paint is it?I have used the dimensional paint before,and also the AppleBarrel type,but you have to add a fabric conditioner to it--or it cracks etc.I'm most confident,you are probably using neither.I think I'd ask your sewing forum,as they probably have worked with the type you are referring too.


----------



## Thumper

It's called Lumiere Acrylic Permanent/Flexible/Smooth/Drycleanable/Lightfast "brilliant for natural or synthetic fibers, air dry for 24 hours and seal or varnish if desired, then HEAT SET by ironing both sides for 30 seconds at temp suited for fabric. After heat set, colors are washable or drycleanable.

Hmm.. I am DEFINATELY going to test run this, paint something, iron it and wash it. If that comes out fine, I'll just need to know whether to sew it on before or after i paint it.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Yes,I wish I knew Kara--but I've never used it.Sorry!:sorry:


----------



## Melissa Miller

WOW! I am so impressed with your blocks. Do you need a sewing machine to make a block?


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, Melissa!

No, you don't need a sewing machine to make a block. I did most of mine by hand, only using the machine to stay stitch the edges, but you could put an "anti fray" liquid on the edge of the block instead.

I did machine sew the red binding, but that's it. Everything else, by hand. 

You in?







(there wasn't a hand sewing smiley! hehe)

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller

It would be kinda funny at least.... a comedy square... hehe


----------



## Julie

Mine was all done on machine except for the embroidery.:clap2:Come on Melissa:boink:you in?:becky:


----------



## Thumper

Melissa, can you paint?  You could always paint the block w/ fabric paint and have someone else sew it on?? Whattya say??? 

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Kara, that is a great block!! I love it! I can totally recognize Gucci, esp. that one in the bottom right corner. So her!  It's fun that you did a beach theme seeing as you live near one. 

I really love that dress you made! Beautiful ! Sure wish I could fit in something like that again, but haven't in about 17 years ! lol

I just cut out thin cardboard (cereal boxes actually) today in the shapes of my appliques. Holy crap, but I have a lot of them!!! Yikes ! I'm going to use liquid starch to 'paste' the material around the cutouts and iron them into shape, then remove the cutout and sew the appliques on the block. That's the plan anyway!!!!!! LOL There's going to be a lot of sewing...... sigh....... 

Julie, I think youv'e already answered this, but can't remember...... Do you want or need to have the back of the block finished, that is where you don't see all the stitches and work we've done?


----------



## Julie

No Marj----just as it is.None of that will show later anyway.:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

marjrc said:


> Kara, that is a great block!! I love it! I can totally recognize Gucci, esp. that one in the bottom right corner. So her!  It's fun that you did a beach theme seeing as you live near one.
> 
> I really love that dress you made! Beautiful ! Sure wish I could fit in something like that again, but haven't in about 17 years ! lol
> 
> I just cut out thin cardboard (cereal boxes actually) today in the shapes of my appliques. Holy crap, but I have a lot of them!!! Yikes ! I'm going to use liquid starch to 'paste' the material around the cutouts and iron them into shape, then remove the cutout and sew the appliques on the block. That's the plan anyway!!!!!! LOL There's going to be a lot of sewing...... sigh.......
> 
> Julie, I think youv'e already answered this, but can't remember...... Do you want or need to have the back of the block finished, that is where you don't see all the stitches and work we've done?


Thanks! I had fun with the block, some of my applique pieces were SO tiny (the ears and tails) so those were a little bit challenging to iron the tiny seam allowance down, but the cardboard should definately HELP you!

Just DON'T use your finger, snip any curves with a small scissor and use the small scissor (or spoon, butterknife, etc) to push the allowance down and iron it. That worked really well, especially with the wee little ones.

Oh, and I did put Fray block on them, that helped shape them alot, IMO.

I love making dresses and skirts  I have made some really wild ones that I don't even really wear, but more for fun. I have this one Marilyn Monroe dress with strings of pearls fabric that comes to mind, It's just fun!

Kara


----------



## marjrc

"I did put Fray block on them, that helped shape them alot, IMO."

Why would Fray block help shape them? Does it stiffen the material up?

I'm on my way to a fabric store in a few minutes and will get some.


----------



## Thumper

I used the fray block for the smaller pieces and let it dry, it did stiffen them up a little, yes...so I think that made it easier to iron down the allowance 

I love having that around for ribbon and other 'trims'.

Kara


----------



## kgiese

Thumperlove said:


> Thanks! I am NO Julie, but I hope it works, I have NEVER agonized over a sewing project this much because my first layout did NOT work, The landscaping was WAY outta my league.
> 
> Although, I also finished a dress for my daughter's recital this weekend!
> 
> Kara


WOW Kara,

The dress is stunning! Did you hand sew beads/sequins on it? I don't know where you find the energy to do all of the things you do. The quilt block is great for you first one too.

Karen


----------



## Thumper

Thanks!

No, its not beaded. There are tiny mylar sequins on the fabric already. That didnt' take long, maybe 4 hours?

The quilt block on the other hand? LOL! That took WEEKS for me to figure out. The dress, was..hmm...I think 8 pieces to sew together? lol 

Kara


----------



## Leslie

Here's my finished product. Feel free to critique, but please remember it is my 1st one ever :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Leslie, I love it! I think it's very touching and very pretty... it's really really nice and does not look like your first quilt block ever.


----------



## BeverlyA

OMG! Leslie, it's beautiful! I'm starting to get really nervous now. Everyone's blocks are coming out so well! I'm so proud of you guys, I can only hope mine doesn't stick out like a sore thumb!
Beverly


----------



## judith

leslie, it is beautiful, all the havs frolicking on the hillsides. it looks like an illustration for a book, all it needs is the story that goes with it. good job!


----------



## Thumper

Leslie, 

I LOVE IT! I love the whole concept and the colors! What a wonderful tribute and I think its great that you have all the different Havs. Beautiful! I was nervous to post my block too...but it is what it is, ya know..Art. And when all the blocks come together it will be even more amazing than the individual ones.

Great job! :kiss:

I'm thinking I should ditch my skirt project thats giving me a fit and start my 2nd block. 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Leslie, it is only 6"15am and I am crying!! That is beautiful, and what a tribute to your little Shadow and all the others who have crossed the bridge. It is so touching!!


----------



## irnfit

Leslie, you did a great job! It is so heartwarming. The pups look happy.


----------



## Beamer

Wow guys! Today was the first day I cheked out this thread.... Very nice blocks!!
To bad I cannot contribute.. lol.. Mine would just depreciate the value of the final project.. hehehe

Leslie --- you block is great!

Ryan


----------



## Leslie

Thank you all for such kind comments. I decided it was very appropriate for me to chose this theme in memory of my little Shadow and all those who are waiting for us at "the Bridge".

I was actually surprised how easy it was to do. I think the hardest part was cutting out all those teeny tiny little Havs Lol!


----------



## Julie

Great job Leslie!It looks great!Are you sure this was your first time?:boink:
Did the quilt bug get you?And now you want to make more and more?:biggrin1:

Seriously,your block is great,and it'll be fabulous as it gets sets with the others!I'm getting so excited to see what everyone has done.:whoo:


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ I used to sew clothes for my kids back in my "other" life so, the actual sewing part of it wasn't all that big of a deal. However, I am _anything but_ creative, and having to decide on what colors to use?...Well, let's just say it's agony for me. Ha, ha! Once those decisions were made. the rest was "a piece of cake!"

As for the "quilt bug"... yeah, I think I got bit but, I figured I would. I've wanted to learn how to quilt for years, just never made the time. I'm thinking I'll stick to copying ones others have designed, that way I'll be certain to enjoy the entire process :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

The quilt bug is almost as catchy as the Hav bug. I went to a quilt show in the early 80's and that was it. When I started pulling fabrics for the forum quilt, my Mom asked me if I went to Joann's. I told her I could open up a Michele's in the basement. I have a huge fabric stash. This really got me inspired again and I am making table runners for my kids as a stocking stuffer.


----------



## Paige

Wow Leslie, you did a great job!! I would of never believed it was your first one.


----------



## mckennasedona

Leslie, your quilt block is beautiful. Such a touching tribute to Shadow. I love the happy nature of it even though it is in tribute to those who have gone to the Bridge.


----------



## Leslie

Just in case there are some reading this who've never read the poem...

Here's a link where it's set to music. Warning...tissue alert!!!

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html

*







Rainbow Bridge







*


Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## Julie

That's fabulous Michele!Nothing beats homemade gifts in my opinion.

Leslie-thats great!It does seem like it doesn't take much to get bit by the sewing/quilt bug.I hope you will make a quilt,or a wallhanging,or a pillow.Quilting can be so much fun......Michele is right--the quilt bug is as easy to catch as the hav bug!


----------



## Thumper

Michele,

LOL @ the store. I'd love to come peruse your stash!  My husband always asks me to make wine bags with my scraps/stash this time of year. The table runners are a great idea! I need to find ways for "stash reduction" so I can buy more.

Fabric shopping is a whole addiction itself! lol

Leslie, The Rainbow Bridge is SO beautiful, Every time I see it, its more touching.

Kara


----------



## Leslie

I added this link to my the original post w/the poem. I found it set to music, talk about beautiful and touching. Warning...tissue alert!!!

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## Cosmosmom

Leslie 
Thank you so much for remebering our dogs who have passed .. I know Griffin and Shadow & Asta are all frolicking there .. 
What a wonderful tribute .. You did a fantastic job - it really touched my heart and brought tears to my eyes ..


----------



## Missy

Ladies, these squares are AWESOME!!! Leslie, I find it hard to believe that this is your first time. amazing and such a nice tribute to Shadow and those who are waiting at the bridge. (they look so happy there) And Kara, I love Gucci girl and I love your square. But Julie, Julie, Julie. That square takes my breath away. I love the tone on tone and how your worked the string in. it is gorgeous. And I bet our Hav's would love it too... lots of strings to pull and shred LOL.


----------



## ama0722

Leslie- your block came out just as beautiful as your idea did! I think it will be very touching to everyone who gets to see it!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

I hope alot of you other quilt-block makers will post your block too!We should have alot more to go :dance: about 18!YIPPEE!


----------



## Brady's mom

All of your blocks are amazing:clap2: I am so impressed with all of your ideas and work.


----------



## Thumper

Yes! Yes!! More blocks  Is anyone nearing the FINISH LINE? hehe. Drop a hint! 

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Leslie, that is so beautiful!!! What a lovely tribute and it's so creative and colorful. I love it! How did you get all those Havs to actually LOOK like Havs?? That's my biggest fear and I only have two in my block!!! AAAAACKKKKK! 

I'm afraid to even start! I bought so many different patterns of fabric, it's no joke. I finally washed and dried them all and got about half of the fabric ironed. Of course, I'll probably only use a small fraction of them, but I want them ready in case I go crazy with creativity! HA ! 

I'm going to Orlando between the 4th and 10th, while hubby is working there and I'm thinking of bringing the stuff for the block to do when I am bored. Though I do plan on shopping and shoppping and shopping, so we'll see.......  lol


----------



## irnfit

Mine should be done soon. It isn't too creative, that's not me. My DH and DD are the artistic ones. But I found a cute little pattern and am appliquing it. Should be done soon.

Julie, do you have any idea on how many blocks you will be getting? Do you need us to make more than one block?


----------



## Julie

Right now,it is really hard to tell.I had enough people interested in making a block for a nice size quilt.I've had a couple cancel,and that is fine too,as I know sometimes something comes up that makes it very difficult.If everyone makes one that said they would,we should be sitting pretty.I will touch base with everyone soon and then again after the holidays to see where we are.I'm reluctant to "ding-dong" people during the busy Holiday season.

Michele--can I have you on stand-by with Kara if I get into a pinch?


----------



## Julie

:dance:We will look forward to seeing a picture of your block!:dance:

I think it helps to motivate and inspires people:becky:


----------



## irnfit

Sure!


----------



## Julie

:hug:Thank you Michele:hug:


----------



## SMARTY

Boy those are great. I have avoided this thread knowing I may never send mine in after seeing how talented ya'll are. Guess I better get started, this is going to take alot longer than I had thought.


----------



## Leslie

Sandi~ Once I got started w/mine, it probably only took about 4 hrs. to complete, that's including having to rip out and redo 2 seams. I used the double stick fusible web to attach the dogs, which made it go _so much_ faster.


----------



## Julie

My block only took me about 4 hrs.too Leslie.It goes pretty quick once you get started.


----------



## Julie

I sent you all a private message concerning the making of the block.Please let me know--Michele,I'm excited to see yours!I could use a smile and some good news today!:hug:


----------



## irnfit

This is the link. Scroll down the page until you see "Skipper". That is the pattern I chose. Different fabrics, etc.
http://www.justitdist.com/amybradley.htm


----------



## Melissa Miller

Can you send me instructions too Julie?

Is there some website on how to make a quilt block for dummies?


----------



## Thumper

My block took FOREVER, but that was because I kept "changing" the layout and fabric. LOL, So..if you can make up your mind and stick with it, it'll be a cakewalk! I promise! 

Kara


----------



## Julie

That is super cool Michele!I love all her designs!


----------



## Julie

Melissa Miller said:


> Can you send me instructions too Julie?
> 
> Is there some website on how to make a quilt block for dummies?


Melissa,
I'll send you the instructions!Of Course!
The guidelines are at the front of this thread as well.eace:


----------



## Thumper

Michele, those dogs are super cute! Especially Skippy!  Adorable!!

Kara


----------



## Julie

I like the little chihiua<sp>with the big glasses!How cute!

I'd love to make a few of these quilts myself!


----------



## Jane

I just had time to look through this thread and I am SO IMPRESSED with everyone's quilt squares! I am really looking forward to seeing the finished quilt. I wish I could do a square, but I can't commit to the time right now....especially since I've never done one before....maybe next year?


----------



## Julie

I'll keep that in mind Jane and expect a quilt square from you next year!:hug::biggrin1:


----------



## judith

julie, count me in! judith


----------



## Julie

Great Judith!I'm thrilled about that!:dance:
We've had some forum members unable to make a block,and so it is nice to know for sure I'll get a quilt block from you by Feb1.:clap2::whoo::clap2:


----------



## marjrc

Leslie said:


> I used the double stick fusible web to attach the dogs, which made it go _so much_ faster.


Okay....... what?! I was expecting to applique/stitch every little bit onto my block, the leaves, the tree branches, the Havs.... You mean, i dont' actually have to sew all these on? I can iron them?

I must find this stuff!!! LOL Can I have more details about what it is, please Leslie? Is it washable and durable enough? Thanks!!


----------



## Julie

Marj,
I don't know for certain what Leslie is referring to,but their are several types of fusible web that you can buy.It comes kinda "shiny" on one side and a crispy paper on the other(sold on bolts).You iron the shiny side to the wrong side of your fabric and then peel off the paper.Then iron it to the top of your fabric.It adheres it to the block.You must sew around it though,as it isn't as "durable" as they say.The directions are right there on it,and will be easier to understand then I explained...it has many different names/brands,such as Wonder Under...but it is "fusible web".This is what I did on my block Marj.I machine stitched the edges,but that could be "blanket-stitched" by hand if you didn't have a machine.


----------



## Julie

For anyone who would like a little simple tutorial on making a quilt block with pellon wonder-under+
This is fused onto a block and then stitched around--please contact me.
It is not in alot of detail,but I will take pictures of a few steps to show you.I would love to have you all make a block---and show you this isn't hard!:hug:

Please contact me in a pm with your e-mail address----it will save me time shrinking the photos.I'm currently doing Girl Scout blocks and this is a good opportunity to show those of you new to this technique.


----------



## Leslie

marjrc said:


> Okay....... what?! I was expecting to applique/stitch every little bit onto my block, the leaves, the tree branches, the Havs.... You mean, i dont' actually have to sew all these on? I can iron them?
> 
> I must find this stuff!!! LOL Can I have more details about what it is, please Leslie? Is it washable and durable enough? Thanks!!


Marj~ It's called "Steam-A-Seam 2". It's double stick fusible web that sticks permanently when ironed and is fully machine washable and dry cleanable. It's a little different than what Julie described. It comes in sheets that have paper on both sides. All you do is trace, remove paper from one side, stick it to the applique fabric, cut it out, peel the other paper off then iron it on. It also comes in rolls for hems, seams, etc.


----------



## Julie

Leslie,
Isn't this stitched in anyway?If not--it scares me alittle to be honest.I haven't used it myself,but it would certainly need to be washable for the quilt.Have you used it before Leslie?


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ I've used it for hems and not had any problems, even after multiple washings. I'm thinking it should be fine to hold those tiny little havs, don't you? Most of them are less than 1"X1". The largest is probably 2"X2".


----------



## Guest

*FOrum Quilt*



Julie said:


> :*Forum Quilt Guidelines*:
> 1.we will be using a 10"x10" block
> 2.the block should be of 100% cotton fabric
> 3.pre-wash all fabrics you will be using for the block to prevent shrinking and fabric color bleeding-the fabrics you use would be best if they were all cottons,however cotton blends are okay.
> 4. all blocks must be made to be washable
> 5.all blocks must depict the "havanese theme"
> 6.blocks are due to me Feb.1,2008
> 7.you may use any technique you are comfortable with...such as hand applique,machine applique,pieced,embroidery,counted cross-stitch,fabric markers,crayon technique
> 8.feel free to ask me any questions you may have about techniques etc.
> 9.I want people to have fun and be creative and raise alot of money for the HCA with an awesome quilt.
> Have FUN!
> 
> *When you are planning your design--remember there will be 1/4 th inch seam allowance taken on all 4 sides of your block...please don't put anything "important" there as it will not show*.
> 
> Since the National has been announced,if we are going to have a forum quilt to donate we better get started planning/making it.Who is interested in making a block for the quilt?
> I was thinking we could have members that are interested sew a block and send it to be stitched together with others...so everyone interested could be a part of it.We would need to decide on a size for the block so everyone's was the same size...(sizing would be dictated based on the number of people interested in making one.)
> I think this could be alot of fun...please let me know if you are seriously interested in being involved so we can get a quilt made to donate on behalf of the forum.
> 
> :thumb:Thanks!:thumb:


Julie, I have a friend that quilts alot and also has a Hav. I sent her the info on the squares and she wants to do one. I also told her about the forum group and she has plans to check it out (she travels alot..)

-diane


----------



## Julie

I appreciate that Diane,however we are all squared away on our quilt for this year.Maybe if we do one next year,we can get her and you of course to join us!?How would that be?:hug:


----------



## Julie

Leslie said:


> Julie~ I've used it for hems and not had any problems, even after multiple washings. I'm thinking it should be fine to hold those tiny little havs, don't you? Most of them are less than 1"X1". The largest is probably 2"X2".


My apologises for missing this on your block....I couldn't tell if they were stitched or not.If you have had good luck with it,then we will go with it.It does scare me a bit though....Goodness Leslie--that is some tiny havs---1"?Wow!You just can not tell from your photo...I love your idea and the "cheeriness" of it.


----------



## SMARTY

I just found Leslie's square, don't know how I missed it. It is great.


----------



## Guest

Julie said:


> I appreciate that Diane,however we are all squared away on our quilt for this year.Maybe if we do one next year,we can get her and you of course to join us!?How would that be?:hug:


Oh, ok, well someone told me that more squares were needed..So I'm hoping my friend hasn't already started..


----------



## irnfit

Diane, if she has already started, have her send it in. We can always make a pillow to go along with the quilt.


----------



## Paige

Okay gals, here's proof that anyone can make a quilt block. I can't draw anything better than a stick person. I do crafts, but I always have a pattern to work from. 

I had Julie send me the how to video she made, Thanks Julie:hug:, and I came up with this.

I thought that since Havanese steals our hearts, I would make one out of a heart. So I used Preston as my guide. I saved my templete so next time maybe Reece or Nigel. I don't know if I could come up with another idea, so I could just change the fabric. 

Not the best, but it was my first time trying something like this.

I have to say it was fun.

Now let's see some more blocks.


----------



## Leeann

Oh Paige I LOVE it. What a great idea with the heart.


----------



## Thumper

Paige,

It looks WONDERFUL!!!!!!!! I would never, EVER guess that this is your first time!  Just goes to show how any one of us can do one! (Yes, even those that think they 'can't' ) I love the colors. I think I even bought the same red you have, just incase! 

Coolness!

Kara


----------



## Missy

Paige, that is wonderful!!! great work.


----------



## marjrc

Paige, that is beautiful!!! I love your idea about the Havs stealing our hearts. Very creative block, m'dear! I love it. 

I went a little nutso at JoAnn's in Orlando last week..... much to the dismay of hubby dear. :biggrin1: I almost had a 2 hr. quilting class too, but the woman who offered to teach me forgot there was another class that same evening and it fell through. I was disappointed since she was going to show me how to quilt a hot pad and I would have learned all kinds of techniques. sigh..... 

I start work (first time in 18 years!!) at 9:45, so have to run, but wanted to say that I am WORKING ON IT! I promise! ound:

Oh! Leslie, I bought the Seam stuff you used. Woman there said it works very well. Thanks!


----------



## Leslie

Paige~ It's beautiful! What a great idea to put it in the heart shape. I love that you used "our" precious little Preston as the model. You did a marvelous job!


----------



## irnfit

Paige, that block is fantastic. It certainly is Preston.


----------



## Julie

:clap2:Great quilt block Paige!:clap2:
I think it looks like Preston too!:hug:What a cute guy that Preston is!He has stole most of the forum's hearts.Now it shows!:hug:

You did a great job and had a great idea!


----------



## Lina

Paige, what a wonderful quilt block! It's absolutely gorgeous. I love it!


----------



## pjewel

Paige,

I love your block. Scared me to see the heart thing since that was part of my plan. Fortunately (so far) mine is a different concept incorporating hearts so I should be okay for now. 

Beautiful work. Nobody would ever know it was your first time. There's a lot of live up to in this creative group.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Paige, that is just fabulous!! What talent you guys have, makes me think maybe I could do one .....nahhhh- nevermind, I will just admire yours!!


----------



## Paige

Thanks you all for the nice compliments. You could make one Laurie. The hardest part for me was comming up with what to do. I'm sure IF I had any drawing talent at all, the possibilities would be endless.


----------



## maryam187

Paige, you did a FANTABULOUS job!!!


----------



## ama0722

Paige,
I love it but what you captured best is the smile and energy he always has in every photo you share!

Amanda


----------



## BeverlyA

Fantastic Paige! That's just amazing! What creative members we "Hav" out there!

Beverly


----------



## Julie

Laurief said:


> Oh Paige, that is just fabulous!! What talent you guys have, makes me think maybe I could do one .....nahhhh- nevermind, I will just admire yours!!


Laurie,
Would you like me to send you my little tutorial?:biggrin1:It actually is alot of fun.You could make a block and pillow and quilt for yourself.........Are you taking my bait??????


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow, Paige. I am impressed. Your block is great. It's so cute and you've captured Preston's joy so well.


----------



## Jane

Wow, Paige!

I cannot wait to see the whole finished quilt - it is going to be amazing!


----------



## Missy

ama0722 said:


> Paige,
> I love it but what you captured best is the smile and energy he always has in every photo you share!
> 
> Amanda


Paige, i couldn't have said it better!!! very nicely put Amanda.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I love that idea and it is so beautiful . I never would have guessed you had never done this before ..
I was watching a woman on TV show how to start a square - never got to see the end of it but I must admit it looked like a lot of fun .
Maybe once the remodel is over I will think about it . Sewing has never been my forte but maybe I can figure something out .
You women are all so creative and talented - it is a little intimidating ..


----------



## marjrc

Bumping to see if anyone has finished yet......... any pics to add to this thread? :biggrin1:

What with all the Christmas preparations and me working part-time, then a slew of other things that just have to get done, I have a feeling I might only end up working on my block some more once the parties and visits are all done. I'm itching to do some more though!


----------



## irnfit

I haven't been well the past few weeks, so it's been on hold. But I will get back to it this weekend.


----------



## judith

good job paige!!!


----------



## Julie

I just wanted to touch base with all of you making quilt blocks.Remember they are due to me by Feb.1,2008.Please contact me through pm for address to send.:hug: Thank you!:hug:

:wink:I just want to encourage you all to get started as soon as possible after the Holidays.:wink:


----------



## marjrc

Thanks for the 'nudge', Julie! I could use it!! 

I'm sooooo looking forward to no longer having places to visit and company to entertain. I'm tired!! I'll be getting to work on my block asap.


----------



## pjewel

Julie said:


> I just wanted to touch base with all of you making quilt blocks.Remember they are due to me by Feb.1,2008.Please contact me through pm for address to send.:hug: Thank you!:hug:
> 
> :wink:I just want to encourage you all to get started as soon as possible after the Holidays.:wink:


So I guess it's time to buy my fabric,ound: I always worked well under pressure.


----------



## Julie

Yes Geri --- :laugh: You probably should buy your fabric! ound: Prewash and you are ready to roll! It'll be fun!
I do some of my best work under pressure too! :becky:


----------



## Julie

*Don't forget your quilt blocks ladies!*

They are due to me in less then a month! :hug:


----------



## Sissygirl

I am going to visit a new quilt store on Saturday. I have ideas and will start my real soon. I have bought my fabric and am going to wash it tomorrow.


----------



## Julie

:bump: Just bumping this thread up so everyone sees it! :bump:


----------



## irnfit

Hopefully, mine will be done this weekend. There have been so many interruptions.


----------



## Julie

Julie said:


> *Don't forget your quilt blocks ladies!*
> 
> They are due to me in less then a month! :hug:


just a reminder----:wink::boink::wink::boink:

When you are done--please pm me-and I'll give you my address to send your block!Of course we'd all love to see it here(hint-hint):biggrin1: but if not--I will get to see it when it comes! :dance: I'm so excited! :dance:


----------



## Julie

:bump: :bump: :bump:


----------



## Paige

My block is in the mail.:biggrin1:

I can't wait to see some new blocks. Come on ladies. Let's see your blocks.:cheer2:


----------



## Thumper

My block is in the mail, too.

Pictures! PLEASE! Somebody...feed us pictures! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Yea - where are all the pictures, I would love to see how creative everyone is!


----------



## marjrc

ACCKKK!!! You've caught me redhanded, playing in the forum here instead of making my block! Okay, okay......

Hi ho, hi ho..... it's off to work I go..... ! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

We love ya, Marj...but technically...any time spent on a block IS "Forum time". hehe. 

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Hey, Kara! You're right! LOL

Okay........ I'm PANICKING now!!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAA !

I've been practicing on a block, not the official one, and I can't figure out how the #[email protected]! I'm going to do the Havs on there! I could draw them on with fabric paints that I bought, but I'm not that great a draw-er and the ones I did do on a pc. of fabric are crap! 

I'll go take a look at the previous Hav Rescue quilts again...... sigh.........


----------



## Julie

You'll do fine Marj!:biggrin1:
A hav is a hard thing to do in fabric......(at least I think)......remember it needs to be hav related----so you could do a brush,bones,etc. Doesn't just have to be a havanese dog.It's up to you-----have fun........:bounce:


----------



## Julie

I'd like to have you initial your block or sign it if you can---avoiding the seam allowance(1/4" from all 4 edges)

Thanks!:thumb:


----------



## marjrc

Oh yes! Forgot about the initials. Thanks for the reminder. I copied a few Hav images and printed them out. Spent quite a bit of time cutting some of the shapes of them that I like, with my tiny scissors and might use those. 

I will definitely be taking a pic once I'm done!


----------



## irnfit

Glad you reminded me about signing the block. I'm almost finished.


----------



## maryam187

Kara, you mailed yours off without posting pics and now ask other people to post theirs??? :nono: :nono: :nono: Inspector Maryam :spy: is here to make sure we see your (surely) breathtaking block(s).


----------



## Julie

Kara's block is on here Maryam-----It is pretty early on in the thread. Her block and mine are fairly close somewhere in these 47 pages.


----------



## maryam187

Oh shoot, I must have missed both. Guess I'm more of an Inspector Clouseau type of person :laugh:


----------



## Sissygirl

Ok - I am getting all ready. I am washing my material as we speak. I have a plan of action, too. It will probably take me a week or two but I will post a pic when it is done.


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Alright! New photos of new quilt blocks! :whoo:

Don't forget to sign your square!:wink:


----------



## DAJsMom

I've finally bought fabric! Now I just need to figure out what to do with it...


----------



## Paige

Julie said:


> I'd like to have you initial your block or sign it if you can---avoiding the seam allowance(1/4" from all 4 edges)
> 
> Thanks!:thumb:


Sorry Julie, I forgot to sign mine and it's already in the mail.


----------



## Julie

I'll talk w/you about it when it comes. If it's okay with you,maybe I can put it on there for you--if you don't want it on there,that's fine too.You decide..ok?


----------



## Thumper

Crappy!!!!!!!

I forgot to sign my block too.....and it is in the mail. You should've gotten it yesterday or Monday. I should go track it, I sent it w/ confirmation? ugh.

Jules, can you slap on a KK for me? 

Kara


----------



## Julie

Sure I will Kara! I haven't received it yet,but I'll watch for it Monday.
Monday is gonna be an exciting day for me----:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## SMARTY

I'm still working on mine. do we have photos of any more that have been sent in? I only saw 3 I think.


----------



## Julie

I also was hoping for more quilt squares to be done and to see pictures! 

I think there have been 4 pictured here----mine,Kara,Leslie and Paige

We will need alot more quilt blocks to make our quilt.....
I should have quilt blocks coming from:

Lina
Beverly
Debbie
Sandy
Geri
Judith
Marj
Michele
Marie
Joelle
Susan E
Melissa


----------



## Julie

:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## irnfit

Hopefully my pic will be up in the next day or two. I was having some trouble with the fuser for the applique. It just would not stick. Had to go buy a different kind.


----------



## Julie

Really? I've never had that happen before. Mine always sticks to everything!


----------



## Julie

Just wanted you to know I received Paige's quilt block and Kara's quilt block!:dance::biggrin1::dance::biggrin1:

This is going to be alot of fun for me! Finally something besides bills! ound:


----------



## Guest

Julie..

I'd love to see them.. Can you take photos and post them?


----------



## Paige

Diane, they are already posted on here. There is Julie's, Leslie's, Kara's and mine. Just start at the beginning and scan through. 

I can't wait to see more blocks.:boink:


----------



## Guest

47 PAGES????? UGH!!!!

I've seen Leslie's and I think one other..


----------



## Paige

Mine only shows 13 pages. I wonder what the difference is.??


----------



## Guest

Paige...when I look at the bottom right of your last post the box shows that there is a total of 49 pages..you don't have that?? How can that be?


----------



## Paige

Go to your user cp, then edit options, towards the bottom my says 40 post per page. What does your say? I think we must have different options checked.


----------



## Guest

Paige...Mine is on: Use Forum Default


----------



## marjrc

I worked on my block for 4 hours on Saturday (only got the background done! lol) and had such a horrible back pain, i couldn't move for hours.  I was going to continue Sunday, but I was exhausted and we had to go somewhere for dinner. I worked at the store today and so TOMORROW I will definitely continue the block. I promise! :biggrin1:

Julie, I can understand your excitement about getting something for the quilt in the mail. Finally! Oh my...... you'll be getting a ton on the last possible day methinks. BUT I'm working on it!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

I'm just really excited to get going on it to be honest....I think it'll be so cool to see everyone's blocks all together and then decide what a common color they have to set them together with. Right now,I'm thinking black.........no just a plain ole' dumb-dumb black,but something subtle with alittle "umph".

Marj,
You are scaring me----:fear: all the last day? tell me no.....:nono::ear::nono::ear:

ound: Actually,it won't matter that much,but it would be nice to have then trickle in all month---at least I'd get something besides bills!ound:


----------



## marjrc

After 3 hours this afternoon, I finally had to stop. It's looking pretty neat for a beginner seamstress!! lol I kept telling myself, "What was I thinking??" because there is just too much applique and yet, it's hardly much compared to others... but anyhoo... that's me. Should have done a great big happy face instead! LOL








ound:

I am handstitching around the appliques, Julie, so shouldn't be more than a day or two. Gosh, I'm so out of shape that just stitching with a needle is hurting my hand. Tsk, just awful......  I AM enjoying making this block though! Don't get me wrong. I'm just belly achin'. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

Marj~ I decided to hand stitch all my Havs, too. I still have 5 left to do. Why, oh why, did I put _so many_ of them on??? :doh:ound:


----------



## Guest

Because, Leslie, they are ALL in Hav heaven!!!


----------



## maryam187

Marj and Leslie hoto: please!!!


----------



## marjrc

No worries, Maryam! I'll be sure to post a picture once it's all done. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Sounds like they are coming along Leslie and Marj!:clap2:

I think Michele is finishing up hers too?:ear:

:whoo::dance::whoo::dance::whoo:


----------



## Leslie

Maryam~ See post #363 of this thread 

Julie~ I'm gonna try to get to the post office to mail it tomorrow. :whoo:


----------



## Thumper

YAY!

Marj, I know how you feel! My fingers were about to fall off when I was busting butt to finish Gucci's stocking the 48 hours before Christmas morning! lol..I could barely move my fingers Christmas morning and I never use thimbles...so I always have a bunch of pricks on my hand! BUT..it is not in vain  You can always find a comfy spot on the sofa to hand stitch...my back always hurts if I spend too much time at the sewing table. 

Kara


----------



## DAJsMom

I have a plan and the fabric is in the wash!
I stopped by the quilt shop yesterday to ask some questions and make sure I knew what I was doing. 
don't panic yet, Julie!:biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl

ok - I am stressed reading all this..


I am working on mine - it is a work in progress. I will be down to the wire on this one.


----------



## irnfit

Hopefully, it will be out to you next week. It's not that it has been so complicated to do, but life has been interfering with my getting it done.


----------



## Leslie

Michele~ Don't you just hate the way life keeps getting in the way??? Geez! ound:


----------



## marjrc

Kara wrote: *"so I always have a bunch of pricks on my hand!"*

NO comment!










ound::biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

BWA HAHAHAH.

Sheesh, Marj.....your mind is in the gutter here lately! ound:

Kara


----------



## Beamer

Funny enough, I had the same thought as Marj... lol... but my excuss is that IM A GUY!!! 

Ryan


----------



## maryam187

OMG Leslie, it's BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for the post#. BTW, is there a way to just punch in the post number and get to it right away instead of guessing what page it might be on?


----------



## Julie

I caught that too Kara----and true to form,thought "and I have just one really BIG one!"ound:

Seriously,I have those too! Thimbles are hard to use I think,if you never get started.When I hand quilted that pansy quilt,my fingers looked like hamburger!All of them,as I'd switch fingertips underneath.......pain.....then I found a thin leather thimble...it is nice and also keeps the eye of the needle from entering your other fingers!:thumb:


----------



## Paige

Okay, I'm going there. 

I was wondering Kara, how many pricks do you have in your hand at one time.ound:


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> BWA HAHAHAH.
> 
> Sheesh, Marj.....your mind is in the gutter here lately! ound:
> 
> Kara


Kara-----I think we ALL have our mind in the gutter!ound: Or we just love teasing you!:boink::bounce::boink::bounce:


----------



## Paige

Julie said:


> Kara-----I think we ALL have our mind in the gutter!ound: Or we just love teasing you!:boink::bounce::boink::bounce:


I think it is a little of both.:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Oh my I just went from smoking pot in one thread to Kara having pricks on her hand in another, You girls just crack me up. ok I think I will just go take those pictures of my weave poles for Amanda now, hopefully they will come out staight.


----------



## Thumper

LOL! ound:

Ya know, I totally deserve this!  I should've worded it a bit different like "needle punctures", or something along those wholesome lines!!

I have one of those leather thimbles, I should try it! heh.

Oh, and Ryan..I totally would've expected that from you...but Marj? haha!!!!!!

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Kara wrote: *"Oh, and Ryan..I totally would've expected that from you...but Marj? haha!!!!!!"*

Surprise!!!!! :biggrin1: ound: Hey, it must be the French Canadian blood in me. 

What fun we've been having, thanks to you, Kara! All for a good cause. ound:

I used a metal thimble yesterday while sewing some of the appliques. It helped a lot! Question: Why are applique needles thin and slightly flexible? I mean, I know why they are thin, but I found I couldn't pierce through a couple layers of material because it was too flexible and not strong enough. I'm using a regular, thin needle now. Oh, and they're 'gold'..... what's up with that??

Maryam, GOOD question! I have no idea......... sorry! ound:

Oh! And Ryan? Why on earth are you reading the quilt thread?! Brat!  LMBO


----------



## Julie

I've never used one of those needles Marj......I have the plain ole' stuff ! It's interesting though,that you are finding them harder to work with.

Ryan-are you in for a block?:boink: Come on! :boink:


----------



## amy-ciara

Last year, we ordered a blanket. Look here. I took it in black and white.


----------



## Julie

That is a neat blanket Martina. Is it woven like a tapestry? Did you as a group do it?


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ My square is in the mail. Hooray!!! And, yes, I did remember to put my initials on it :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

:dance:YIPPEE!:dance:YIPPEE!:dance:

That's great news Leslie! I'll watch for it and let you know when I receive it!:clap2:


----------



## Laurief

Julie, are you going to post us pictures of the squares people send??


----------



## Julie

Oh yes,I will Laurie--if they do not post them here themselves.


----------



## Julie

For those of you who requested and received my little wierd tutorial......here is the finished block.


Girl Scouting is Purrfect.........


----------



## Paige

That is so cute Julie,

Is that colored on with marker, or is it thread?


----------



## Julie

it is permanent fabric marker for the tiger stripes--the smile,whiskers and eyes are embroidery


----------



## marjrc

Julie, those are so cute! I'll bet the girls had a good time making them! 

O.k........ pls. be kind. I have never done this before and I'm not even good at sewing, machine or by hand, so here goes nothing..... It's NOT finished as I still have some appliques to stitch around, but I just found out I'm working tomorrow, so I'll bring it to the store with me and if and when it's quiet, I'll sew. :biggrin1:

I didn't put my initials on it yet, either. I'll write them in the bark of the tree. I also think one of my Havs looks dorky, but I don't have the heart to tear it out and redo it.


----------



## Leeann

Marj, I think you are being too hard on yourself. Your square is wonderful, I love it.


----------



## irnfit

Great block, Marj.


----------



## Laurief

Marj, that is adorable!! I love it


----------



## Julie

That is wonderful Marj!
What a treat to see a new block on this thread! I think your havs look great! They are a very difficult dog to depict I think,personally for me.....but you guys are doing a fabulous job! I see why it took you a long time on your background,as you put in several different "levels and depths"--that's neat!

Oh the cat blocks--I made them all(12)--we are doing a block exchange with the girls/moms of the troop.Everyone makes 12 of the same block and then we switch so everyone has 12 different ones.I drew my cat and kept it simple....I have to help the other 11 make their quilts plus this forum quilt...so simple is good...


----------



## Paige

:clap2::clap2: Great Job Marj. I love it. You did a great job. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Leslie

Marj~ Your square is great! Nice job!


----------



## DAJsMom

Marj, yours is great! So are all the ones that have been posted! Here's what's done of mine. It needs lots of sewing and some other details, but this is what's done so far. The rest will probably get done over MLK weekend when I have 12 hours in the car from Phoenix to El Paso and back.


----------



## amy-ciara

@Julie: It´s a warm (cotton or wool ? ) soft cuddle- blanket. All owners of those havs on the blanket ordered it together.They made a special price for us. Nobody took it in this original colour . It looks better in brown/white and black/white.But a quilt is an amazing idea. Ciara is in the corner left hand side ( at the bottom )and Amy has an orange loop.
We thought about havanese umbrellas.
I´ve got a present from one family who took one of our puppies. She made me this beautiful quilt with all 9 wonders and their parents on it.


----------



## amy-ciara

@ Marj and DAJsMom: That looks so great. Cogratulations, I wish I could do things like that.


----------



## Thumper

They are BOTH great!  The quilt is going to be wonderful!!

Marj, Don't be so hard on yourself, I love the fall theme..and the fabric you picked is gorgeous! I can tell its from a specialty store! I was the same way, I didn't like the way one of my Havs turned out and I thought it looked really funny...SO, I started asking my kids and a few friends which one they liked better and about 1/2 picked the Hav I didn't like, so I left it. lol, which just goes to show, we are our worst critics sometimes.

Amy Ciara, what a wonderful gift!! I'd love a gift like that!  Its beautiful!

Kara


----------



## Lynn

Marj and DAJsMom,
I love your pieces....very good ladies!!! Marj you are being to hard on yourself, really yours is wonderful! You have to picture it in a whole quilt and then you will see it will be perfect! The colors are so pretty....I love it!


----------



## Julie

DAJ'S mom--
That is going to be a really neat block. I can see Dusty in your block!:whoo::whoo: I think we are going to have a great quilt for the forum!:clap2:


Martina-that is a neat quilt.......both the gift and the woven blanket with all the pictures. I love the idea.


----------



## Paige

DAJ's mom, It looks great. I can't wait to see the quilt done. I just love the fact that no two are anything alike. I just love handmade crafts. 


Amy, what a great gift, I bet you were thrilled to get that, and that blanket is awesome.


----------



## maryam187

Marj and DAJ'sMom, your blocks look amazingly professional, wow! Can't wait to see the end result!!!


----------



## Laurief

WOW - you guys are SOOOO talented! I am jealous. What a beautiful quilt this is going to be. Someone is going to be very lucky!


----------



## Missy

WOW!!! Marj, I love your square!!! -- I love how you did the hills and I love the leaves. DAJsmom-- I love how you represented Dusty;s chocolate with the the print. Because, with dusty changing colors it is like a print. very creative!!!

Any chance someone could put all the done squares on one post so we can see them together? Julie, Kara?


----------



## SMARTY

Wow, I think both of those are great.....I hope mine turns out half as good as the ones posted. The last of our company and my DD with her dog were put on planes this morning:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. My square will be ready by the end of the week.


----------



## mckennasedona

Marj, your block is really good. It looks 3-D. You've really brought out the colors and textures. Neither of your Havs looks dorky. They are cute. 
DAJsMom yours is great too. I really like it. I can see that Dusty was a great model for you. 
The quilt is going to be amazing. You are all very creative.


----------



## Julie

I'll try to periodically post the blocks together......Right now I have 3 in my possession--when I get 4 I'll cluster them together for a photo--ok?


----------



## maryam187

Julie :whoo: sounds good, can't wait!


----------



## Leslie

It will be neat to see them together.


----------



## Missy

Julie, thanks for doing that- I can't wait


----------



## Julie

My doorbell just rang----and Leslie's block came!I'll have a picture here soon!


----------



## Poornima

Wow Marj, it looks so neat! All the posted pictures are amazing. Look forward to seeing the quilt.


----------



## irnfit

All the blocks are so good! Well, mine doesn't look like any of them. It is more of a caricature type, because I am horrible at designing. And, I really didn't like it up to this point...but last night I put the eyes on it and it came alive. Will be done soon, so I will post a pic and send it off.


----------



## Jane

Marj and Dusty's mom: both of your blocks look fabulous!!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Help, I PM Julie with this question, but in case she is not there I need advice asap. Is the 10 X10 a finished edge or raw edge? If putting 2 layers together do I pillow case or just leave both raw edges, making sure it stays 10 X 10. thanks for any advice.


----------



## Julie

Sandy,
I answered your question pm....
Michele,
Don't forget to intinial your work!:thumb:


----------



## Julie

Here is the first 4 blocks for the quilt:
Remember-these will be joined with fabric strips in between and these are not necessarily going to be together. An eye-pleasing layout and "mix" of the blocks will be done after all the blocks are received.


----------



## Missy

Oh how beautiful!!!!


----------



## Laurief

Gorgeous, gorgeous!! Cant wait to see the others.


----------



## maryam187

AWESOME! Can't wait to see the rest!!!


----------



## marjrc

DAJsmom, that looks just like Dusty! Very, very nice! 

Thank you everyone! I am flattered by the compliments, although I have to admit that I just couldn't take that Hav on the right anymore. LOL I decided to add a new head so here is the final product.... still have to put my initials on though.

I am working tomorrow, so will put it in the mail while I'm out, Julie. I was wondering how all of you have mailed your block. Folded in a regular envelope? In a padded one or a rigid one? I have quite a few diff. envelopes here so no problem. Let me know what might work best as it will no doubt be in the mail a good week.

Martina, that is a beautiful quilt! What a nice gift!


----------



## marjrc

Julie, things are looking good so far! It will be amazing once all the sqs. are put together. How many blocks are you expecting? Maybe I could whip up another one or two in the next two days! HA !!!!!! As if............. LOL

My fingers are sore, but I had a lot of fun doing this and most definitely want to make more. I'm going to try my hand at a quilted potholder. I got the pattern from someone at JoAnn's in Orlando. 

Can't wait to see more pics of the blocks as they come in!


----------



## Julie

Marj,
I'm expecting 18.Right now the plan is for a quilt 4 blocks wide and 5 blocks long--that makes 20.....but I wanted the forum logo to take the place of 2 blocks. When you look at the havaneseforum.com with it's logo----being so long and somewhat narrow--I think this will work out nice.That is why it is 18 and not 20. Originally we had alot of people offer to make blocks,but then sometimes it doesn't work out etc. and so this seems to be a more reasonable amount of squares. I am slightly concerned for a couple blocks as I have not heard a peep--but I'm keeping my fingers crossed they are finishing up a block. It has made me make a another block "just in case".
You guys have did AMAZING good jobs on your blocks! I'm so proud of you guys who have never made a block before--:grouphug: :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## marjrc

Well, Julie, I for one could not have done it without your support and encouragement! Everyone in fact, is so encouraging and it allowed me to actually imagine making one, though I'm nowhere near a seamstress. lol Thank you!

I agree! I love that the forum logo will take up two blocks. Should be very nice.
O.k....... off to bed. I have work tomorrow and must mail the block!


----------



## BeverlyA

Here's my block. Waiting for the logo block to be finished to mail them together Julie.
The monogrammer is waiting for a part for her machine :frusty: but it shouldn't be long.

Beverly


----------



## Julie

Oh Beverly--that is so cute! I love the heart balloon! Beverly--I will pm you on the logo.


----------



## Paige

How cute Beverly. You did a great job.


----------



## Laurief

Marj & Beverly - love the squares - you guys are all so talented!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Beverly, your block is so nice!! I love the material you used for the Hav. There is movement and energy in your block. I love it!


----------



## Thumper

Marj and Beverly..I LOVE your blocks! So beautiful! The quilt will be wonderful 

Kara


----------



## maryam187

Beverly, how sweet your block is. It's simple yet FULL of joy and energy!


----------



## Diana

I am so in awe of anyone who is crafty! The blocks are wonderful-it's going to be a great quilt!:whoo:


----------



## Julie

:attention: Calling out for Judith and SusanE---:attention:

If you are making a block for the forum quilt--I need to hear from you. I've sent pm's with no responses......the blocks are due to me Feb.1st.

Thank you.


----------



## pjewel

Julie said:


> Marj,
> I'm expecting 18.Right now the plan is for a quilt 4 blocks wide and 5 blocks long--that makes 20.....but I wanted the forum logo to take the place of 2 blocks. When you look at the havaneseforum.com with it's logo----being so long and somewhat narrow--I think this will work out nice.That is why it is 18 and not 20. Originally we had alot of people offer to make blocks,but then sometimes it doesn't work out etc. and so this seems to be a more reasonable amount of squares. *I am slightly concerned for a couple blocks as I have not heard a peep--but I'm keeping my fingers crossed they are finishing up a block. *It has made me make a another block "just in case".
> You guys have did AMAZING good jobs on your blocks! I'm so proud of you guys who have never made a block before--:grouphug: :hug: :grouphug:


Could I be one of the ones you're concerned about??? I know I'm bringing up the rear on this project, but true to form for me, I was late getting started. I bought the fabric today and will begin by washing it all tonight. I have the idea formulated in my head, now we'll see how it translates in reality. Hahaha! I make no promises for the quality or look of it since it's my first attempt, but I can promise you that you'll have it, and before the deadline. So, if I've caused any sleepless nights, don't worry. eace:


----------



## Thumper

Geri,

Don't worry! Your block can't possibly turn out worse than mine! lol, So charge ahead and knock our socks off, ehh? 

Kara


----------



## Julie

Oh no Geri---- I'm not worried about your block.I've heard from you--so I'm not worried.I'm sure your block will turn out very nice.I'm looking forward to it. There is a time between idea and finishing that you think "this was not a good idea",but in the end when the finishing is done,it'll be fabulous!


----------



## Leslie

Beverly~ I love your block! You combined two of my favorite things: Havanese and hearts!!!


----------



## SMARTY

My thumb is so sore from stitching today and I am not near through. But I will be done on time I promise.


----------



## pjewel

Is it okay to say, now that my fabric is drying, that I'm scared sh$#less. I've never done anything like this before. So, when it turns out laughable, please be kind. I really think I have a good idea, it's the execution that terrifies me. Maybe that's why I kept putting it off.uke:


----------



## Julie

Geri,
You will be fine--and it will turn out great! Remember-there are no mistakes--just "happy accidents" as a painter used to say on Saturday mornings.His name was Bob Ross and I loved watching him paint.

In fact-I bet the quilt bug will bite and you will make something else as well A quilt,pillow,blanket for Milo......something. Put your fears aside and just have fun!:hug:


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

Or anyone else. Where can I buy fabric markers and I assume they're permanent. I actually cut out my square and my design pieces, destroying my iron in the process ( the wonder under stuck on my iron). I think the best thing I can do would be to use fabric marker to put some detail on my hav(s). Any thought???


----------



## irnfit

You can get fabric markers at Joanne's or Michael's.


----------



## pjewel

Thanks Michele,

I'll go there tomorrow. Then I'll go to Fortunoff's and get a new iron. ound:

I'm starting to get excited about this. BTW, is it common to spend about $30 to make a square? ound:ound: I should probably make a second one to prorate it. ound:ound:


----------



## irnfit

Geri, before you get a new iron, try this - get a fabric softener dryer sheet, heat the iron to a low setting and try to rub the glue off with the dryer sheet. Those were the instructions on the fabric adhesive I had.

If that doesn't work, then go to Fortunoff's. Go straight to the irons...do not browse for anything else. That store is too addictive. My DIL used to work in the jewelry repair.


----------



## Sissygirl

Geri,

I use a iron cleaner for my Rowenta iron.

You can get it in a box kit for about $10.00 or you can find it at Walmart in a smaller tube for $2. It does a really good job cleaning the stainless steel plate - if that is what you have.


----------



## Julie

I have did this too Geri with my iron. It can be frustrating. Mine,also like Michele's said to try a dryer sheet. I've had real good luck with it.

Those permanent fabric markers should be available at most craft stores. They are sold(popular colrs,such as black,red,blue individually or a set of 6 I believe,for the fine tip ones. Here we can get them at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Julie

SMARTY said:


> My thumb is so sore from stitching today and I am not near through. But I will be done on time I promise.


I bet it'll be awesome when you're done Sandy! I'm looking forward to it!:thumb:


----------



## Sissygirl

I am cross stitching my block. My fingers are getting a callousound:

I am working on it everyday but I will be squeaking it in....ound:


----------



## pjewel

BTW, Julie, you were right. I am getting excited about it. I just hope I don't screw up the stitching part.


----------



## pjewel

Sissygirl said:


> Geri,
> 
> I use a iron cleaner for my Rowenta iron.
> 
> You can get it in a box kit for about $10.00 or you can find it at Walmart in a smaller tube for $2. It does a really good job cleaning the stainless steel plate - if that is what you have.


Haha! I don't have stainless. I purposely got non-stick so I would have a problem. :frusty:


----------



## Julie

Sissygirl said:


> I am cross stitching my block. My fingers are getting a callousound:
> 
> I am working on it everyday but I will be squeaking it in....ound:


:whoo: I'm looking forward to seeing your block as well! :whoo:

Hate to read about sore fingers though--- those are not fun!


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

The worst thing about my square will be that it's not exactly even on the ends. I wish I had a fabric cutter. I hope it doesn't cause a problem.


----------



## Julie

pjewel said:


> BTW, Julie, you were right. I am getting excited about it. I just hope I don't screw up the stitching part.


You won't Geri----you'll be fine. No one makes a perfect block anyway....that's part of the fun and style...gives it character like they say gray hair and wrinkles do in people!ound:


----------



## marjrc

*"I'm starting to get excited about this. BTW, is it common to spend about $30 to make a square? I should probably make a second one to prorate it. "*

LOL Geri, you don't want to know how much I spent !!! Oh my. In fact, hubby doesn't want to know either. ound: I go a little crazy when i get passionate about something and since I was in Orlando in December with little to do other than shopping, well........ You see, we have no Michael's or Jo Ann's here in Quebec and I could spend DAYS in those stores. I suppose it's a good thing we don't have them here! :biggrin1:

BUT, now I have fabric coming out the ..... well, you know...... and supplies, a mini iron, a great book 'quilting 101', more fabric, fusible webbing, needles, more fabric. You get the idea...... ! ound:

I worried too and was very stressed about starting my block, but once I did, things just fell into place. You'll see. Just take one step at a time.


----------



## pjewel

marjrc said:


> *"I'm starting to get excited about this. BTW, is it common to spend about $30 to make a square? I should probably make a second one to prorate it. "*
> 
> LOL Geri, you don't want to know how much I spent !!! Oh my. In fact, hubby doesn't want to know either. ound: I go a little crazy when i get passionate about something and since I was in Orlando in December with little to do other than shopping, well........ You see, we have no Michael's or Jo Ann's here in Quebec and I could spend DAYS in those stores. I suppose it's a good thing we don't have them here! :biggrin1:
> 
> BUT, now I have fabric coming out the ..... well, you know...... and supplies, a mini iron, a great book 'quilting 101', more fabric, fusible webbing, needles, more fabric. You get the idea...... ! ound:
> 
> I worried too and was very stressed about starting my block, but once I did, things just fell into place. You'll see. Just take one step at a time.


With the stuff I bought, I'm thinking I could have made the whole quilt myself. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Paige

Geri,

I spent a little over $20 to make my quilt block.

Believe me, the hardest part for me was getting started. I was scared just like you. This was my first time too. But once I got started it was fun, except for the sore fingers, from sewing for three days.:biggrin1:

Don't worry, you will do great. I think most of us doing the quilt blocks are newbies at it, and everyones look great and so will yours.

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## irnfit

The only thing I had to buy was the fusible webbing. Otherwise, I had all the fabric, thread, embroidery floss, etc. I have a huge stash of fabric, because I used to quilt a lot. I haven't done it in a few years.

I even bought two kits to make table runners. They were *supposed* to be a little extra Christmas present for my DD and DIL. Well, now they will get them for their birthday. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Generally speaking,it doesn't take alot of money to make quilt blocks. I just did this for our Girl Scout troop---it cost 5.03 for 12 quilt blocks. You must be buying lots of fabric. For the small size of our quilt block,scrap and fat quarters would be plenty. I do hope you guys haven't spent alot of money ---- however the left overs will make many more quilt blocks:becky: No hints there........:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Oh, don't worry, Julie! I have every intention of using up the supplies I bought by making more quilting projects. At least, that's what I keep saying to justify the crazy shopping. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Julie, that's why I like Joanne's. They sell fat quarters of all their fabrics and I love making scrappy quilts.


----------



## pjewel

Michele,

Isn't there a Joanne's somewhere around Plainview or somewhere on the north shore?

I had no idea what to buy and how much I'd be wasting with my mistakes ound: so I did buy quite a lot of fabric. I guess I could get started on next year's quilt now, then maybe I'll be finished on time. ound:


----------



## Thumper

pjewel said:


> Thanks Michele,
> 
> I'll go there tomorrow. Then I'll go to Fortunoff's and get a new iron. ound:
> 
> I'm starting to get excited about this. BTW, is it common to spend about $30 to make a square? ound:ound: I should probably make a second one to prorate it. ound:ound:


Geri,

You don't even want to know what I spent on "my block"! It was well over $30, but see...I bought ALOT of fabric not knowing which ones I'd be using and then I picked up some MORE fabric for dresses and skirts! LOL And all these sales here lately on fabric? Let's just say I am currently "hiding" boxes of fabric and hoping the UPS woman does not show up when my husband is home. I need a support group for impulsive fabric buying. lol

I'm sure your block will do great! I just recently had to replace my iron, but I'm pretty sure you can get the sticky stuff off. I did that once, but I forget what I used? I googled a cure 

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Geri, there is one on Old Country Rd in Westbury. There might be one closer to you, I'm not sure.


----------



## Leslie

Ok, you all can rest easy since I made the biggest mistake of all...my square was larger than 10X10! I didn't realize it until Julie, bless her heart, PM'd me about it. I had left the border large on purpose so there would be plenty of seam allowance. But, in my eagerness to write the words on it, I never even thought about making sure I stayed in the 10X10 area.

All I can say is, God bless Julie! :hug::kiss:She's going to fix my screw-up and I know it will be beautiful when she's through!


----------



## pjewel

Well I just got back from Michael's, where I added $56 and change to the tab. I am definitely sick.ound:ound: I bought a starter kit for quilting (a little late, but I'll be ready for next year), and fabric pens, among other assorted things I'm sure I don't need. Oh well, back to work. Now I have to figure out the sewing part. Hahaha!


----------



## SMARTY

I spent quite a bit on mine as I am also doing a "form" of Cross stitching . It's call invent your own way of doing it. I had to have the right cross stitching fabric, the back fabric, the threads (omg), the ring, needles, book etc. I bought everything when we first talked about it. I wish I had waited until I saw a few of yours, you gave me some great ideas. But now that I am into mine I think I will be proud of it. It is different!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel

Okay, here's my square. I'm thinking I should really try to learn how to do this sometime before next year. I'm not unhappy with the concept, but I am unhappy with the execution. However, it's done and will be on its way soon. Julie, when you get it, if you feel it needs fixing up, feel free. I did the best I could considering . . .

The colors are off in the photo.


----------



## Leeann

Oh Geri I Love it, 2 havs on a nightly stroll falling in love under the stars & moon.


----------



## Julie

That is a great idea Geri and a nice block! You did a nice job!:hug:
If you need my address,please pm me ok?


----------



## irnfit

Geri, that is very creative. Love the havs and hearts!


----------



## maryam187

Geri, wow! Those Havs look SO real! You did a great job with your block, especially with their faces.


----------



## irnfit

Oh, Miss Julie. The dog ate my block. 
I walked into the living room and there was Shelby munching on my quilt block. I don't know if I was more mad, or scared that she might have eaten a pin. Luckily she didn't do any damage. I just have the eyes to put on and realized that the ones I made were too round. So tomorrow I will have to cut new almond shaped eyes and it will be done.


----------



## Julie

Oh Michele--:boink:----the dog ate my quilt block excuse?ound:
That won't get you out of it dear!:nono:

 Seriously,I hope Shelby is okay...That would be scary!


----------



## pjewel

maryam187 said:


> Geri, wow! Those Havs look SO real! You did a great job with your block, especially with their faces.


Maryam,

Thanks! I actually was happy with the havs and the look. It's so hard to capture that sweet look they have. I kept my baby in mind when I drew the faces.


----------



## pjewel

irnfit said:


> Oh, Miss Julie. The dog ate my block.
> I walked into the living room and there was Shelby munching on my quilt block. I don't know if I was more mad, or scared that she might have eaten a pin. Luckily she didn't do any damage. I just have the eyes to put on and realized that the ones I made were too round. So tomorrow I will have to cut new almond shaped eyes and it will be done.


That's funny. At one point my thread was missing and sure enough Mr. Milo had absconded with it and had, at the very least sucked on the thread. Ugh! I was terrified that he might have gotten to the pins, but fortunately . . .


----------



## marjrc

Geri, that's a very nice block!! I like the Havs a lot. Could that be Gucci and her future boyfriend, I wonder?? lol See? That wasn't so bad, now was it? 

Michele, I am glad Shelby is o.k., but it was too funny seeing your post that your dog ate you 'homework'! ound:


----------



## pjewel

> Geri, that's a very nice block!! I like the Havs a lot. Could that be Gucci and her future boyfriend, I wonder?? lol See? That wasn't so bad, now was it?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, yes it was so bad because I'm a perfectionist and my block is anything but perfect. I went into it blindly, having not a clue how to quilt anything. Next time I'll try harder. Oh well, at least I liked the concept.
Click to expand...


----------



## Laurief

Geri, I think it is adorable! I love the falling in love concept!!


----------



## Thumper

pjewel said:


> Okay, here's my square. I'm thinking I should really try to learn how to do this sometime before next year. I'm not unhappy with the concept, but I am unhappy with the execution. However, it's done and will be on its way soon. Julie, when you get it, if you feel it needs fixing up, feel free. I did the best I could considering . . .
> 
> The colors are off in the photo.


Geri,

Don't beat yourself up, hon! It looks great and I love the concept! When it gets with all the other blocks, they will really compliment each other. Atleast, that's what I'm hoping because I'm not crazy about mine either. I wish this challenge was a dress! LOL, Cause' that's what I'm good at..but oh well, maybe next time I'll do better?

I love the concept! Two havs on a moonlight lover's stroll! 

Marj, it *could* be Gucci...but she might be a lesbian. The jury is still out on her orientation. ound: She acts so funny around boys, I guess she knows they are only out for one thing and just wanna knock her up and leave her w/ a bunch of ungrateful pups that will keep her up all night  and wreck her 'girly' figure...hehe.

Kara


----------



## Paige

Geri, you did a great job. It's so sweet and great job drawing the faces. I could only draw stick havs.ound:


----------



## mckennasedona

Geri, your square is good. If I decide to try one for next year I am seriously wondering how to make a piece of fabric actually LOOK like a Hav and you've done it. Of course, since I don't sew or quilt or cross stitch, I'd better get started now to have one ready for next year's quilt.


----------



## pjewel

Before I mail this out could you take another look and tell me what you think. I think the thing that bothers me the most is the unfinished look it had with the stitching around everything. I tried to embroider a little on the dogs to give it a more polished look, but I don't think it worked -- as a matter of fact, I think it looks worse. Does anyone have any suggestions (aside from starting over)ound:


----------



## pjewel

Oh, I forgot to mention, that tip with the dryer sheet for the iron worked. I was shocked. So thanks a lot.


----------



## Julie

Geri the only thing I might suggest is to do the embroidery on the darker ones mustache too to match. Other then that--I like it! Please double check your measurements---if it is 10x10 or bigger with nothing that can ruined when I cut it down,we are GOOD!:thumb:

Don't forget to initial your block too Geri!


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

It is 10x10 (ish). I left the selvage on and it's a tiny bit larger on one side. Thought I'd better leave it that way. Sorry I'm obsessing about it. I should just put it in an envelope and let it go.


----------



## Julie

That is fine Geri! When it comes together with all the blocks,it'll be fabulous!


----------



## marjrc

Actually, Geri, I like the embroidery you've done around the Havs and the hearts. You are much, much better at it than I am! Of course, I just used plain old thread and sewed, but I like how you did your appliques. Better that way.


----------



## Missy

Beverly, Geri, I love your blocks--- this is going to be a great quilt.


----------



## SMARTY

Geri, I love the concept. If you feel it needs anything added then do it, it looks great to me.

Michelle, it is so funny that Shelby was eating your block. Smarty tries to get mine away from me and crawls in my lap to lay on it. She thinks it is taking to much of her time.


----------



## irnfit

The past 2 days I have been trying to finish the block. Everytime I pick it up, Kodi jumps in my lap and starts licking me. He is so spoiled. All I have left to put on is the eyes, and he will not leave me alone.


----------



## Sissygirl

Well, we had a mishap last night.

I was sitting on the sofa cross stitching and about the time I was pulling the needle out the back side - Sissy jumped up and the needle stuck her in the nose.:jaw:

I felt so sorry for her. She jumped back like what on earth was that.....I loved on her and she got over it pretty quick. DH loved on her, too. 
No blood or anything and I really don't think it went in very far - poor baby.

She's fine and didn't have any problems but I bet she stays away from the needle. She likes to sit next to me when I am sewing or better yet lay on my book so I can't see the pattern.

:attention:


----------



## Paige

Marie, 

I got out my cross stitch yesterday and started on it again. Nigel and Preston wanted up, but I didn't let them. I figured Nigel would of got himself into something. He just to curious.

Poor sissy, I don't think she will take up sewing anytime soon. I'm glad she didn't get hurt.

I can't wait to see your block


----------



## Leeann

Oh gosh poor Sissy, I'm glad she didnt get hurt Marie.

I also cant wait to see your block. Paige was such a sweetheart and sent me this great program to make patterns out of pictures. I have my first pattern ready and the fabric, I just need to get off my bum and go get the floss...


----------



## Thumper

OUCHIE!

Poor Sissy! :kiss:

We have been lucky here with the sewing needles so far, and lemme tell ya, when the stepdaughters were sewing their stockings, I was finding stray needles EVERYWHERE and I kept sweeping with the magnet several times a day...

My youngest son, Hunter, seems to always find them (barefooted!) Thats happened to him atleast 3 times. 

Gucci will also get really whiny when I sew sometimes, I don't know what it is, but if I sit down to sew, she decided that she's being ignored and needs attention right THEN. But if I stop and go back to the couch/laptop..she falls asleep?!?!? lol 

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Poor Sissy. Glad it wasn't serious.

Well, here is my block. I am having a problem with the eyes. Tried to make them almond shaped, but makes the poor guy look weird. Might have to go back to the round eyes.


----------



## pjewel

Michele,

That is *so* cute. I love it!!!


----------



## maryam187

Haha, Michele, how cool is that?!? It put a grin on my face, thumbs up!


----------



## marjrc

That is tooooooo cute, Michele!! I love your design! I think the eyes are great. I clicked on the image and got an enlarged version and I see nothing wrong with the eyes. Great job!! 

You are an excellent stitcher.


----------



## Sissygirl

Michele,

That is way too cute! Everyone's looks great!


----------



## Paige

Great job Michele, it's really cute. I think the eyes look fine, I wouldn't change a thing.

I never ended up happy with mine either.


----------



## Leslie

Michele~ That's so cute! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## mckennasedona

Michele,
That is so cute. I love it.


----------



## Thumper

Michele,

It looks GREAT! I wouldn't change the eyes..they look pretty cool to me  Very, very cute!

Kara


----------



## Julie

Cute block Michele! I love it!!!:clap2:


----------



## Leeann

Oh Michele I love it, dont you dare change a thing.


----------



## Laurief

Michele, that is adorable!!!


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, I love that new avatar!
Thanks. This was a lot of fun. This quilt is going to be so cute. I can't wait to see it all together. It's going to raise lots of money for rescue.


----------



## SMARTY

Michele, I love it.


----------



## Julie

:attention:Just a reminder---the quilt blocks are due very soon!:attention:

Please contact me through pm when you are done for address to send it to.I know alot of you are working very hard on them:clap2: This is just a reminder to keep up all the hard work! :biggrin1:

:cheer2: Go quilt blocks! :cheer2: Go go quilts! :cheer2:


----------



## Lynn

This quilt is going to go down as the all time awesome Havanese quilt!!!!:whoo::whoo:You ladies have all done some great pieces!!! I can hardy wait to see it done.


----------



## SMARTY

Here is Smarty and my quilt square. I looked through all her photos to come up with something that really is about Smarty. She is anything other than sweet and angelic.
Anytime she gets caught she has a look of innocents and she wants to blame someone else. I hope this is acceptable, if not I have my idea ready for next year that should not take anytime at all.


----------



## Paige

That is just too cute. I love it. Very creative.


----------



## maryam187

Sandi, that is very creative AND funny! Good job!


----------



## Beamer

HAHAHAHAH.. i sooo KNOW that look on Smartys face.. lol

great job everyone!


----------



## pjewel

That is so cute! Love it.


----------



## irnfit

:biggrin1: That's great! :whoo:


----------



## BeverlyA

OMG! Every ones block's are so cute and creative! It's turned into so much fun seeing all the different idea's!

Someone is going to be very lucky and happy to get our artistic quilt!

Beverly


----------



## Julie

Sandy,
That is really clever! I laughed because that is so...ooo true of so many havs! I think it'll be neat to have your block in the quilt! Love the kitty fabric too!:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

Sandi~ Your square is adorable! Very cute and creative. Good job! :clap2:


----------



## Laurief

Sandi- very cute. It is so neat to see how each of you have such different ideas, and they all look so wonderful!! I want that quilt!!!!


----------



## Julie

I'm waiting for some quilt blocks I think will be arriving this week---
Marj,Sandi,Michele and Geri. Marie is working on hers,and Dusty's Mom is finishing up---Beverly's will be coming..I think it is all coming together.

I have not heard from Susan E. at all and I'm not sure if Melissa is doing one,but I don't think so since she is in Africa.

I have made an extra block "just in case" and will perhaps make another quickly if needed.How do you all feel about that? I had originally asked a few people to make a second block,but I don't want to hurt people's feelings either and not use them,if not needed.....all that work and all.As time has went on,I found a few that understood or offered etc. so I took them up on it.I would like your opinions on this---I certainly would use everyone else's blocks before my own.


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie,
If others make a second block and you don't end up needing them for this quilt, there is always the next one, right? You'd simply have a jump on getting the next quilt started. When this one is complete and people see the finished product you'll probably have more people wanting to give it the old college try if they have a year to do it (like me!).


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

If you've made the back up block, then by all means..USE it if the others don't come in. If you want to make another, than that's fine with me, too. Let me know if you need any help, although...I think you are much more talented than me and it would probably look better with your work! 

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Mine is going out today. Sorry, I think our signals got crossed and I only made one block.


----------



## Julie

Yes,that is true--but I thought perhaps next years quilt would be very different...if there is one. I don't want people to feel I used too many of my own blocks you see? I would rather use others blocks then my own,but I have trouble knowing if everyone is going to follow through.I know it is easy to put it off,and things come up that make it hard or impossible to do,or health or lots of things.....I certainly understand that-I have my dark cloud looming over me all the time--but this is one of those things that has a timetable though not written in blood--it pretty much has to be "on-time" as the quilting is EXTREMELY important and alot of time is needed when it gets to that part of it.Thanks for your thoughts Susan...I want to open it up for discussion/opinions


----------



## Julie

Kara,
Do you have time to make a second block? Would you be hurt if you made a second one and then as it turned out,it wouldn't be needed? To be honest,I don't mind making them at all--but I would prefer to have 1 from everyone or even 2 from volunteers then my own.


----------



## Thumper

I can probably make another one this week. I was planning on starting a tiered skirt, but a block could be bumped up to the top. lol.

Would I be hurt? Nope, I'd just make a throw pillow out of it. 

Kara


----------



## Paige

Trust me, we want Julie to use her other block too, it looks great.:whoo:


----------



## Thumper

Yes, Julie! You are really very good at it!


----------



## Julie

Kara, 
Would you mind making one? I'm pretty sure we are going to need it.


----------



## Julie

Paige said:


> Trust me, we want Julie to use her other block too, it looks great.:whoo:


I'm thinking of something else---:wink:
It really "fits" this forum!


----------



## Thumper

Will do!

The good news it, I can do this one quickly now that I know what I'm doing (kinda) I have all the material, washed and ready...and even an idea to boot. lol, If you dont use it, I am totally, VERY cool with that because it will make a great pillow on my sofa 

I'll post a picture soon and see what you think.

And it will go with our 'theme'.....not that we planned a theme, but the way the quilt is coming together, it is like...'the life of a hav', ya know? Stages of life, veryyyyyy cool...how its turning out.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Julie

I hadn't really thought of it like a theme...but you are right.


----------



## Julie

We need to get quite a few more quilt blocks--please push to finish your block and get it to me by Feb1.Time is ticking by quickly!


----------



## SMARTY

My block should have gone out today. If you need to use a second and a third from anyone that is ok with me. I appreciate their doing them. If I get through the next couple of days I can get you another by the 1st. Let me know. I already have the idea.


----------



## BeverlyA

The monogrammer says the large logo block will be done tomorrow and I already have the envelope ready to go to send it! 
That means my things will be on their way up to you tomorrow afternoon Julie. I think you should use your very creative eye and do what looks and feels "right".

Speaking for myself, I certainly trust your judgement as to which blocks to use. I know I wouldn't be offended if even my first block didn't get on the quilt after seeing the fabulous blocks that have been made!

I just appreciate all your work and effort in getting this project off the ground and rolling. It's going to be fantastic!

Beverly


----------



## Julie

That's very sweet Beverly..thank you.
I just don't want alot of "my" blocks on there--because I want it to be a true "forum quilt"--not a "julie quilt".

I believe it'll look very nice all together.I like how everyone's is different,creative and clever--just like our havs--the same,but yet different,ya know?


----------



## Missy

Michelle, Sandi, I love your blocks--- so cute!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Okay---I'm desperate to keep this thread "on top" of the forum page so everyone sees the blocks and remembers to make and send them to me!

Here are a couple pictures of my second block IF NEEDED for the quilt....This is my Quincy block...


----------



## irnfit

Julie - it is spectacular!!!!! You have to put that in the quilt. It wouldn't be complete without Quincy.


----------



## maryam187

> Here are a couple pictures of my second block IF NEEDED for the quilt....


Julie, I think this block is officially NEEDED, LOL. Like Michele said: it's spectacular!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Julie,

I love it! I am working on mine - really I am. I will get it to you even if I have to overnight it to you. I am only making one block - right?

Marie


----------



## marjrc

Sandi, what a cute block!!!!!! It's great! Love all the cats being blamed. lol

Julie, if you don't include that Quincy block, I will literally go over there and :fish: AND grab the block and make sure it gets in!!! Of course, I'm terribly biased when it comes to Quincybaby, but I have to admit I was hoping your block would look a bit like him. THIS one does! It's perfect!

O.k. ...... got that? So it's in, right? Yup. That's what I thought. :biggrin1: 

I'd love to make another block, but I'm just not quick enough.  I certainly hope you get mine this week. it was mailed out last Tues. and I was told it would take a week. Keep me posted!


----------



## pjewel

Jullie,

That is gorgeous. It's obvious *you* know what you're doing. BTW, I sent mine off to you but they told me at the post office it could take 4 to 5 days to reach you, so let me know when you get it.  And, is there any chance you can do a tutorial so I'll be better prepared for next year.


----------



## marjrc

Oh, and Julie? If you don't include that block in the quilt, I will fire you as my deputy for the photo challenges. hehehe :evil: :behindsofa: :becky: :fear:


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ What would a forum quilt be without Quincy? You absolutely must include that block!


----------



## Beamer

Julie,
Great Quincy block! You have really captured his look so well..wow.

Ryan


----------



## ama0722

That is adorable! I think that block alone will raise great funds for HCA 

Amanda


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

That is SPECTACULAR! Absolutely, Love it! Now, why would you even have second thoughts about using it? lol.....it MUST be used.

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Oh my Julie -that really is gorgeous - you must use it!! I agree with all.


----------



## Leeann

Julie, I'm not sure I can add anything else to what has already been said, well maybe a few more :fish::fish: if you don't use it.


----------



## SMARTY

USE THAT BLOCK, USE THAT BLOCK ...... it is to great to leave out of the quilt.


----------



## Paige

Hey Julie, you know how I feel about the block. I just wanted to join in and fish smack ya.:fish::fish:


----------



## Julie

You know,I drew that funny dog and seperated all those pieces--good grief! It looks big here,but it isn't.....those pieces are tiny and hard to work with! Reminds me of Leslie's block as her havs are so tiny on her block...it is incredible!Although hers are actually smaller then my pieces! I did that crazy tongue 3 times! I do think it looks like my Quince. If you guys had been here while I was cutting--you'd of thought I lost my mind! I had to layer all of the fabrics and cut out each shape out of all layers at the same time,to get them to fit exactly(like a puzzle).So all that stitching you see is each seperate pieces! I'd love to make another one---but bigger!!!! I was working on our layout again last night(it has changed several times-based on who is in,who is out and block numbers etc.)but the Quincy block will definitely be in the quilt,otherwise we will be short.Beverly and Kara will also have a second quilt square and that leaves me 1 empty hole---however I want to keep this open,just in case SusanE or Melissa makes a block.If neither do--well.....?It'll work!:biggrin1::thumb::biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

I'm getting fish smacked by you all!:fish: Paybacks are hell,let me tell ya! It's about time you guys fish smacked me back!!!!

Marj,
I can not risk being thrown off "deputy" duty----geez......


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

I'm so happy your beautiful block is a definite "in." Those two will certainly be some of the highlights of the quilt (which I'm so anxious to see). If you think you'll be short, I'll volunteer (how's that for audacity) to make up another and send it off to you. Lord knows I have lots of fabric (hahaha) left over.


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh Julie, that block is excellent. It absolutely has to be included. Wow!!


----------



## DAJsMom

Julie,
That block is beautiful! A definite keeper.

Mine is almost done. I finished most of it in the car this past weekend. I am trying to get the last little bit done today so I can get it in the mail. I like it so far but I'm afraid I'm going to ruin it finishing the mouth!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

You all are so talented & should be very proud. I just wish i *any* sowing talent. THat went to my mom & sister! Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Thumper

Alrighty,

Here's my close to being finished 'substitute' block...If Julie ends up not using this one, I am sewing it on a gold throw pillow and its going on my sofa during the holidays, heck..maybe year-round in my living room! lol

I'm calling this Block.."All I want for Christmas is Buttercup" (Yes, Diane..YOUR Buttercup!) ound:..Ok, kidding..maybe "all I want for Christmas is a big beefy BONE". (That one is for Marj, who's mind is in the gutter with every wholesome thing I say!) ound:ound:ound:

Kara


----------



## SMARTY

Kara that is great, You are so talented.


----------



## mckennasedona

Kara, I love your second block. It's so cute. I know one of my girls can relate to it. I know Sedona dreams of bones because her favorite thing is to sit next to papa with a chew toy or chew bone in the evenings.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks!

I figured it might compliment the blocks we already have, and since there are night scenes, day scenes, fall scenes, romantic blocks, puppies, Rainbow bridge, etc..it is sort of like encapsulates so many various stages of life and time. And Christmas usually evokes good feelings, memories and love, right?  Not to mention..BONES!  What doggies don't dream of bones?

Of course, it pales to Julie's expert blocks, but hey...I'm a novice.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Looking at all of these beautiful pieces of art just confirms why MOI is NOT participating! You ladies are incredibly talented! Can't wait to see the finished product!! Kara, I must have missed your first block(refresh my memory on which post it is!) but #2 is A-1!! And I agree, Quincy should definitely be in the quilt!


----------



## Thumper

Doggie Nut said:


> Looking at all of these beautiful pieces of art just confirms why MOI is NOT participating! You ladies are incredibly talented! Can't wait to see the finished product!! Kara, I must have missed your first block(refresh my memory on which post it is!) but #2 is A-1!! And I agree, Quincy should definitely be in the quilt!


Vicki,

You could EASILY do this!!!!!!!! I promise!

I have NEVER sewn for a quilt in my life. lol, I know nothing about quilting, but it is not hard. Seriously, if I can make one, anyone can. The first on was a beach theme, with 2 cream havs and beach toys. Gosh, I'll go find the post and pm it to ya.

But you should make one next time! Piece of cake.

Kara


----------



## Jane

Julie, I love your quilted Quincy!! It is gorgeous. Love the tongue!!

Kara, I really like your second quilt block too, especially the color and the bones! 

This is going to be a fantastic quilt!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Thanks for the encouragement Kara! Others before you have thought that too! Just ask my kids about the stockings and dough ornaments Mommie made for them when they were young....we still laugh about those....some of them no one could ever figure out what in the heck they were! Sad but true! Yeah please PM me so I can continue to prove my case!


----------



## Leeann

Kara I love your second square, wow you did that fast.

Marj, behave your self...


----------



## irnfit

Kara - Brava! What a great block and so fast. I wish I could do that.


----------



## marjrc

Kara wrote: *"Ok, kidding..maybe "all I want for Christmas is a big beefy BONE". (That one is for Marj, who's mind is in the gutter with every wholesome thing I say!) "*

Leeann, I HAVE to behave! Kara burst my bubble by beating me to the punchline! :hurt: LOL

Very nice square, Kara! My gosh, you did that quickly! Were you up all night? lol You know, i think once you make one, work with that fusible webbing, figure out appliques and measurements and such, the next one isn't quite as intimidating. Of course, I'm not talking about blocks of Julie's caliber, but I'm sure looking forward to more time when I can make some more.

Juile, I am sooooooo glad I won't have to fish-smack ya. It was getting kind of smelly around here waiting for you to decide if that block was going in! 


















Now if we could get a Sam and a Stogie in there, the quilt would be complete in my eyes. Maybe next year........ 

Oh! And a Heidi, and a Sierra,...... and a Hank. Can't forget Hiro! Dora will HAVE to be in our next one, as will Tori. O.k........... better stop now before I name the entire forum!


----------



## Julie

Kara--
You did a great job! It looks like Buttercup! Thank you so much for making a second block--WHEW! The stress and pressure are finally starting to ease alittle each day. It is stressful wondering and worrying about these blocks! I think I worry too much! Now,we are waiting to see Judith's block,Debbie's block(though I know she is playing with Delilah),Lina's block,and Marie's block. 

I should be receiving Sandi's,Beverly's,Kara's(2),Geri's,Joelle's,and Michele's I think in the mail. When I get them,I'll pm you to let you know they arrived safe and sound and then photograph them together for the forum. I received Marj's yesterday.What a fantastic quilt block and treat to get these in the mail. I love it!


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ Don't you just love it when the mail contains something that has a handwritten address on it? So much better than the usual bills and "junk"!!! ound:


----------



## Julie

Now if we could get a Sam and a Stogie in there, the quilt would be complete in my eyes. Maybe next year........ 

Oh! And a Heidi, and a Sierra,...... and a Hank. Can't forget Hiro! Dora will HAVE to be in our next one, as will Tori. O.k........... better stop now before I name the entire forum![/QUOTE]

You know Marj--great minds think alike :wink: 
I was also thinking about this just yesterday.....I thought wouldn't it be cool to make a quilt block with caricatures of each of the members dogs(or the ones that are regulars) and stitch up a true forum member quilt? I know I'd love to snuggle under the likes of :Sammy,Ricky,Gucci,Preston,Nigel,Reece,Sam,Delilah,Logan,Lexi,Lily,Stogie,Goldie,Dusty,Smarty,Tori,Dora,Monte,Riley,Hiro,Sierra,Hank,Sissy,Sedona,McKenna,Beamer,Radar,Oreo,Brady,Milo,Lincoln,Scout,--I mean the list is endless.Everyone with these funny loving cutie-patootie dogs....I am thinking about it......:brick: Now you guys probably think I'm nuts!:der:


----------



## Julie

Leslie said:


> Julie~ Don't you just love it when the mail contains something that has a handwritten address on it? So much better than the usual bills and "junk"!!! ound:


Oh yes----what a great day that is!:hug:


----------



## Thumper

That would be really cool! I love the idea, Julie!

Heck, you could even make it like a poster? Pop art! lol, 

Did you see that other Hav calendar? Europe one? Where it had all the forum dogs cut and pasted into a picture? That was pretty neat.

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Julie wrote: *"Now you guys probably think I'm nuts."*

Well, then, I'm nuts too because I would LOVE to snuggle under such a quilt!! lol I think it would be awesome to have caricatures, pictures or sketches of Havs that we know.

It's a lot of work for you to do, Julie, but it is very much appreciated and I'm sure things will be just fine.


----------



## Laurief

That would be so cool - I am just giggling over all the havs I know in the calendar, imagine a quilt with them all!!


----------



## BeverlyA

I sent the logo block to Julie yesterday. It looked really nice IMHO.
The monogrammer says we will be able to use the disc on shirts or anything we want. It is 21" x 7" for the quilt, but can be made much smaller for shirts, etc.

Here's a couple pictures I tried to take of it before I sent it off to Julie.

Beverly


----------



## pjewel

Wow! That looks incredible.


----------



## Thumper

Wow! That is really nice! 

Julie, was this what the extra $ I sent was for? Very cool.

Kara


----------



## Leslie

:clap2::clap2: *I love it!!!* :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Julie

OMG:faint: That is perfectly awesome! :faint:OMG

:bounce:Love it!:bounce:Love it!:bounce:Love it!:bounce:


:hug:Thank you so....much Beverly!:hug:


----------



## Leeann

WOW that looks GREAT.

Julie you are going to have to post a picture of a couple of squares with this when you get it.


----------



## mckennasedona

Beverly,
The logo block is fabulous!! 
Okay, now that I've seen so many wonderful blocks, am I going to have to go to the Havanese National to bid on it???


----------



## irnfit

It's fantabulous!!!!!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Julie

mckennasedona said:


> Beverly,
> The logo block is fabulous!!
> Okay, now that I've seen so many wonderful blocks, am I going to have to go to the Havanese National to bid on it???


When the kinks are all worked out we will let you all know exactly how this is work,ok?:hug:


----------



## Julie

Leeann said:


> WOW that looks GREAT.
> 
> Julie you are going to have to post a picture of a couple of squares with this when you get it.


I sure will--I'm really excited! It looks fantastic!


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> Wow! That is really nice!
> 
> Julie, was this what the extra $ I sent was for? Very cool.
> 
> Kara


Thank you Kara for sending an extra amount,just in case we needed it.I appreciate that. As I said,if we don't need it,I'll return it to you as you have already donated time on the blocks and fabric etc.


----------



## Thumper

No, don't worry about it. I just wasn't sure what it was, exactly! I love it though!!  I'll take a tshirt instead! LOL

We should send that template to Cafe Press to be able to order tshirts, hoodies, etc. That would be awesome! 

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Yep, Kara I'm with you. Tee shirts would be nice. How about if it says, "I'm owned by a Havanese," and have the logo.


----------



## SMARTY

The logo is beautiful, great job. I can not wait to see the finished quilt.


----------



## maryam187

WOW, Beverly, looks like you chose the right person for the job! :cheer2:


----------



## SMARTY

Kara, what extra dollar????? I sent no money...


----------



## Thumper

Sandi, I wasnt' referring to anyone specific, Just the Quilt donations (from several people, thanks again!) we received for the putting together of the quilt to be done, and buying fabric, etc.

Kara


----------



## DAJsMom

I finished. It's in an envelope and will be mailed this afternoon!


----------



## Paige

Great job, looks just like Dusty.:whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona

Joelle, it looks fantastic! Of course, you have a wonderful model in Dusty.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my, what a cute block of Dusty!! I am so in love with these, I may have to sell something so I can buy that quilt!!!


----------



## Thumper

He looks SUPER, love your block. You did a great job!!

Kara


----------



## SMARTY

Joelle, I love your block.


----------



## maryam187

Joelle, awesome block!


----------



## Julie

What an awesome block of Dusty Joelle! I love it! I love how you put your inspiration photo up too,so we could see. What a treat to have your beautiful Dusty on the quilt!


----------



## irnfit

Great Dusty block, Joelle!


----------



## Leslie

Joelle~ Beautiful square! Nice job!


----------



## Julie

:whoo:Guess what? Beverly's blocks,the logo and Sandi's block came.:whoo:

Photo coming later today!


----------



## Julie

Whoo:whoo:Another block came today!:whoo:Whoo!!!

It is Geri's block!


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Yea Julie, I cant wait to see some pictres.


----------



## Thumper

YAY! Everything is coming together 

Julie, I'm getting the block off on Monday morning, probably Priority, so it should be there mid week.

Love all the blocks so far! This quilt is going to be awesome, I want it! 

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Julie, you should be getting mine Monday. I sent it priority on Thursday.


----------



## Julie

Whoo!Hoo! That is great news Kara and Michele!


----------



## Julie

I'm gonna load you guys down with pictures here pretty quick----hang on--


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Yea, I cant wait to see them Julie.


----------



## Julie

Here are some of the lovelies........


----------



## Julie

more pretties........


----------



## Julie

Leslie:wink:


----------



## Leeann

I think we are going to have a serious bidding war going on at the nationals between forum members this year.

What a wonderful job done by everyone, its so nice to see it coming together Thanks Julie.


----------



## pjewel

It looks wonderful. I too think there's going to be some serious bidding going on.


----------



## Leslie

Julie :clap2::bounce::kiss::hug:


----------



## marjrc

Laurief said:


> That would be so cool - I am just giggling over all the havs I know in the calendar, imagine a quilt with them all!!


There she goes, bragging about having the calendar already!!!!! :brick:

LMBO !! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Oh my!! What beautiful blocks everyone! Julie, thank you so very much for satisfying our curiosity. I love seeing how they are all laid out next to each other.

Beverly, omg, that logo is gorgeous!!!!! Well done and just beautiful. 

Yup, a bidding war is right! lol We ALL want to have this quilt. A lot of work has gone into it with yet more to come from Julie and the woman who is quilting the whole thing. How many blocks are you still missing, Julie? 

I'm clapping my hands, I'm so happy! :whoo:


----------



## maryam187

Julie, that looks so so so so so so so so AWESOME!!!!! :cheer2: I hadn't seen the one with the big red heart&black Havanese (profile) and the one with the cream full face, rasta Havanese yet. Whoever made those: they look great too and you did a wonderful job!


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, that cream, "rasta" Hav was done by Julie! Isn't it awesome? I totally LOVE that block. Julie, you could definitely get into some serious money should you ever decide to market your talent to the Havanese community!


----------



## maryam187

Wow, Julie, I must say you truly have a golden thumb for quilting Havanese, it's fantastic, amazing, gorgeous, great, lovely and so on and so forth. Did I mention I would love to have a quilted pillow? :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

No wait, I meant a whole room decorated with quilted EVERYTHING (made by Julie).


----------



## Lina

Julie, everything is looking AWESOME! You guys all did such a wonderful job on your blocks, it's really amazing! 

I'm not sure my block will belong with this bunch... we'll see how it looks when finished, I guess.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Congratulations to everyone and a special thanks to Julie for making this happen .. It is really coming together beautifully ..
You all should be so proud .. Totally Awesome !!
Thank you ..


----------



## Julie

I was at the fabric store again yesterday looking at the fabrics. It'll be a tough one deciding on a fabric/color to set it together with. I've thought black all along---but I'm seeing red reoccurring in almost everyone's blocks somewhere....????

Maryam,
I'm not sure what "rasta" means,but if you are talking about the corded hav block--yes I made that. The red heart with the profile of a hav---that is a new block.That is a block from Beverly! I had asked her for 2. It's really neat and different...I like all the different blocks.....it is like "eye candy" for me!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Lina said:


> I'm not sure my block will belong with this bunch... we'll see how it looks when finished, I guess.


Lina,
It'll be awesome and fit right in! I just know it!:thumb:


----------



## BeverlyA

I'm so happy and excited that the quilt is coming together and will be a reality! 

Thank you thank you Julie! :clap2:

Beverly


----------



## Laurief

Just caught up on this thread - and I am in awe of all of you who made these beautiful blocks!! Wow!! Such talent all together on one quilt. 

Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Moko

Having joined The Forum in December, I really hadn't explored this thread thinking I had "missed the quilt boat"! :frusty:

But after reading it all, and seeing the pictures, I am SO respectful and in AWE of the beautiful artistry that's evident in the quilt blocks! :whoo:

My hub, who knows how much time, effort, and LOVE goes into the craft (because he's the one who always heard, "Only a couple more stitches, Hon! I'll be up in a minute!"), said it best when I showed him the pictures..."Now THAT was a labor of love!" :hug:

Everytime I read ANYTHING on The Forum, I come away wiser and happier and more in love with my Molly than I ever thought possible. I hope there will be other opportunities to be a part of this great community of Hav lovers...and I can't wait to hear about the next project!

Kudos and respect to the person(s) who came up with this idea! Both CREATIVE and GIVING!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Beamer

How much $$$ have these quilt's gone for at the auction in the past years???

Ryan


----------



## Laurief

Forget it Ryan, I want it!!!!! 

I think that his quilt certainly show to all - who we are!!!


----------



## Missy

I am in total AWE!!!! in case I have missed some in the past -- I love everysingle square!!!!! 

Julie, your Quincy square is remarkable!!! 

Kara, LOL, when I looked at your square before reading I thought "wow she made Gucci look just like buttercup" 

Beverly, the Embroidery of the forum logo is awesome.

And all the square's together are just gorgeous. 

Julie, how will you put them together? will there be a solid border around and between each block? or will they go side by side?


----------



## Julie

Missy,
The blocks will be set together with other fabric.Like you said a border around and in between each one. This will help frame each as a seperate little work of art,hopefully bringing them collectively all together as a unit as well. It also helps with overall size of the quilt as well.I think the hardest part will be deciding on the fabric to use...enhance,but not overpower.......


----------



## Leeann

Laurie, I think I should worn you, I have a seriouse issue when it comes to auctions I do NOT know how to put my hand down..


----------



## Thumper

Julie! That looks AWESOME 

Gosh, if I were you, I'd just be staring at it all day long. LOL!

Missy, I thought it would be fun making a Buttercupish color block  Its really pretty fabric with Gold highlights, 

Julie can probably attest that pictures just don't do fabric justice!

I can't wait to see it all together. It is going to be SUPER!

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Leeann, we will see, you are going to be so busy with your new baby girl, that I will beat you out!!


----------



## mckennasedona

It's going to be awesome. I guess it's time to start stashing away some money every pay day so I can outbid Leann and Laurie!!


----------



## Julie

I hope you guys all get a chance to bid on it-----:clap2:I really hope you all do.:clap2:

My time with it is now! I am enjoying the blocks very much!:wink:


----------



## Leeann

Julie whats Quincy think of the Quilt? Does it get his Paw of Approval?


----------



## Julie

I haven't let Quincy near the blocks yet,Leeann.......He is a good boy--but about my luck,that shredding gene would kick in or something!ound:


----------



## Sissygirl

I'm Done I'm Done 
I'm Done I'm Done I'm Done









Oh my gosh!!

47 hours and I'm Done -









I can't believe it took me so long - sorry for pulling up the rear.

I am going to post a few pics then the finished product. I took pics along the way....

I cross stitched and it started out with a frame that went under my knees for hands free stitching - it broke.


----------



## Sissygirl

AND THEN 

I switched to a floor model - it was great - I highly recommend.


----------



## Sissygirl

Finished up on a hoop for around the edges.


----------



## Sissygirl

Then I had to get rid of the waste cloth.


----------



## Sissygirl

AND Finally - ready for the mail. And of course, Sissy at my side.

If you can't read the words it says

I AM A DIVA

DEAL 
WITH 
IT


----------



## irnfit

Marie - how did you do that. It's beautiful! Did you have a photo and then chart it? Or some other way. Is it counted cross stitch?


----------



## maryam187

Marie, 47 hours later and I have GOOSEBUMPS now! WOW WOW WOW! :cheer2: not only is it a great technique, but it looks SO MUCH like your pretty Diva Sissy!


----------



## Paige

Great job, Sissy looks wonderful. I have the same floor model. I like it to.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

WOW! That looks awesome!
You ladies have some amazing talent!
Woooo Hooooo:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## DAJsMom

Marie that's beautiful! 
This is going to be some quilt!


----------



## Thumper

Marie!

That's BEAUTIFUL and it looks SOOOOO much like Sissy, WOW! Great job! Even the eyes, look like Sissy's. That's really neat.

Woo hoo!
Kara


----------



## Leeann

WOW Marie absolutely gorgeous!! That’s it I’m getting my needle work back out, I may have to stretch 47 hrs over the next 6 – 12 months but I’m doing it..


----------



## pjewel

I'm speechless! That is incredible. How did you get the likeness???

This quilt will never make it to the outside world. Someone here is bound to buy it. ound:


----------



## SMARTY

That is a beautiful square. I can tell you knew what you were doing. You are very talented.


----------



## Sissygirl

irnfit said:


> Marie - how did you do that. It's beautiful! Did you have a photo and then chart it? Or some other way. Is it counted cross stitch?


Michele,

I found a pattern but I changed it so much that I could never go back and do it again. I changed all the thread color and even some of the pattern. Yes, it is counted cross stitch.

I do have PC Stitch where you can put in a digital photo and print out a pattern. I did do that but I was afraid it would take me too long with the experiment because I had never done it before from PC Stitch. I didn't think this pattern would take me as long............ I was wrong. I probably wouldn't have started it had I known. But once I was in, I decided I better finish... I do have some sore fingers and a bored husband and dog....


----------



## Julie

:dance::bounce: That is a fabulous block Marie!:bounce::dance:
Goodness--you are so talented! I love it! What a beautiful addition this will make to the quilt!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Everyone has done a fabulous job with their quilt squares. I'm so impressed. Thanks for sharing so all of us can see.


----------



## irnfit

Marie
Counted cross stitch on that block! Amazing. Along with the sore fingers you must be cross eyed. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Missy

Marie, that is terrific!!!!


----------



## Paige

Sissygirl said:


> Michele,
> 
> I found a pattern but I changed it so much that I could never go back and do it again. I changed all the thread color and even some of the pattern. Yes, it is counted cross stitch.
> 
> *I do have PC Stitch where you can put in a digital photo and print out a pattern. I did do that but I was afraid it would take me too long with the experiment because I had never done it before from PC Stitch.* I didn't think this pattern would take me as long............ I was wrong. I probably wouldn't have started it had I known. But once I was in, I decided I better finish... I do have some sore fingers and a bored husband and dog....


Marie, I have the pc stitch too. I have a pattern of Reece, fabric and floss. I just have to finish the piece I am doing now, before I start on him. I am curious to see how much it will look like the picture when I am done. I hope it works, the possibilities would be endless.


----------



## pjewel

Forgive the stupidity. What is PC stitch?


----------



## Paige

PC Stitch is a software program where you can turn your pictures into cross stitch patterns.


----------



## Lina

Marie, what a wonderful block!!! I was going to do cross stitch but gave up... it was just way too much work to do it from a picture. I am impressed.

And don't worry, you are NOT bringing up the rear, I am, LOL. I will post pics when I am done for you guys.


----------



## Beamer

OK, so how do you bid the finished product? Do you have to be at the National in Virginia? Or will it be online aswell? Ebay?


----------



## mckennasedona

Marie.....WOW!! Beautiful!


----------



## Thumper

I have PC Stitch too, when you guys figure it out, let me know! lol

I still don't know how to transfer from my computer to my sewing machine. I need to take a day or two and just educate myself!

Kara


----------



## Julie

Beamer said:


> OK, so how do you bid the finished product? Do you have to be at the National in Virginia? Or will it be online aswell? Ebay?


We will be deciding all these details later with Melissa. I'll be sure to post it and let you all know.


----------



## Sissygirl

AWE! Thanks Guys - I am just so happy to be done...lololol

It's a great cause and I hope a lot of money is made for the rescue.



Paige said:


> Marie, I have the pc stitch too. I have a pattern of Reece, fabric and floss. I just have to finish the piece I am doing now, before I start on him. I am curious to see how much it will look like the picture when I am done. I hope it works, the possibilities would be endless.


The one thing with PC Stitch is that if your picture has a hue of faint color it will pick that up for the pattern. I made a pattern of Sissy and it had some pink for her fur and I looked and the sun was hitting the pic and making it come off pink. I guess you could always change just that color.

I am going to get started on another project and this time I am going to make a pillow top with Sissy's pic. I think that will be nice.


----------



## Sissygirl

Thumperlove said:


> I have PC Stitch too, when you guys figure it out, let me know! lol
> 
> I still don't know how to transfer from my computer to my sewing machine. I need to take a day or two and just educate myself!
> 
> Kara


It is hard to figure out. Which version do you have?
I have the PC Stitch Pro - I really haven't had time to work with it alot.


----------



## Leslie

Marie~ Your work is magnificent! What a beautiful square! WOW!!!


----------



## Julie

Marie, 
I had said wow--that'd make a great pillow--and it was like you heard me!:laugh:
Your block would make a beautiful pillow....of course we all want to see it when you get done!


----------



## marjrc

Marie, your stitched block is awesome!!!!!! Wow! It's just beautiful and such a great message. I had to laugh! Very Diva-like. lol Superb job! 

Julie, there's another block with some red on it. I dont' envy your task of finding a complementary material for the borders. I know you will do a great job of it though. 

Ryan, I am looking forward to hearing the details of the auction too, but we just have to be patient a little while longer. sigh........... :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

I'm currently just waiting to receive Lina's block,Debbie's block,Marie's block,Kara's second block,and Geri's second block(I asked her to make,since she graciously volunteered).Once those last blocks are in,then I'll be underway shortly thereafter. 

I do have 1 space open as a "just in case" waiting till after the Feb.1 deadline in case a couple people submitted blocks that I have not heard from.I think it fair to wait but come Feb.2, I will assume they are not making one. Sound fair?:ear:


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

Here's my second block. All I have to do is stitch around the dog, unless you think I should send it and have you (professionally) stitch it by machine. I'm doing it all by hand. Let me know which you think would be better. It should be ready to go to you tomorrow. I'll send it priority.


----------



## SMARTY

Geri that is also an awsome block. You ladies are so talented.


----------



## Julie

Geri--that is awesome! I love it!


----------



## Julie

:whoo: I think a few of you might have caught the quilt bug! :whoo:

I sew love that!!!!


----------



## pjewel

I'm already thinking of next year. ound: I used fabric paint on this one and, given enough time, I'd like to actually fully paint one (or try at least) for next year.


----------



## maryam187

Geri, I have no idea how you did that, but with only 'a few' lines on that fabric, you created a perfect reflection of Milo, you're an artist!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Geri,

That is gorgeous - I would love to know how you did that, too!!


----------



## pjewel

It was simple actually. I took a photograph and looked at a number of others, drew an outline, cut out the fabric, then painted (with fabric paint) the lines to create my Milo. I then fused it onto the square and have to outline stitch it. For next year I'd like to start early and try to paint the whole thing. I think that would be fun. 

I used to paint on sweatshirts. I think I'll do it again to put a havanese on the shirt. If I do, I'll post the results.


----------



## irnfit

Great block, Geri. Maybe I'll get my DD to design something. She's the artist.


----------



## marjrc

Geri, that's beautiful!! I love the outline and it is so like Milo. Great block!


----------



## Thumper

Geri, That looks awesome!  I'm so happy this is coming together!

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Thanks everyone. I was really happy with the second one too. It gets easier as you get comfortable with the process. Kara, did you find the same thing? I love your second one too. I know for me it felt more natural the second time around. However, I'm thinking I should consider a sewing machine (again) for next year.


----------



## Julie

The deadline for the quilt blocks has come.I'm expecting a few yet(who made arrangements) and I know they are on their way! :whoo: I'm starting to see light at the end of the tunnel! I'll post some pictures as they come.


----------



## Missy

OH WOW!! Marie and Geri!!!! Both fabulous blocks!!! I hope this quilt raises tons of bucks for rescue. Very impressive work everyone. I can't wait to see the finished quilt.


----------



## Julie

I'm still expecting 2 more quilt blocks.....which should be here soon. Because I had a last minute cancel and 2 I never heard from,I made another quilt block to fill that empty space we had.

I think this quilt block most fits the forum......excuse the photos--I had too much "help" today! Anyway,it is a camera and instead of "Easy Share" it is "please share" your "kodak moment".The dog on top was supposed to be Samson...but I don't have him right,color wise.


----------



## Lina

Julie that block is gorgeous! And definitely forum worthy! I will post my block picture when I get a chance! Hopefully you will get it soon.


----------



## Laurief

Very cute Julie!!! so perfect considering all we ever ask for are pictures!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Great block Julie. The quilt will be awesome. 
I am inspired to try my hand at one for the next Forum quilt, if there is one. I actually have a bunch of cotton fabric blocks from when I was searching for fabric for a costume I needed to have made.


----------



## SMARTY

Julie, That is really cute and clever. Thanks for taking this on, you have done an outstanding job.


----------



## dboudreau

Sam is very flattered by your square, it is very cute. I sure hope you get mine soon, they told me at the Post office it should have been there Saturday. 

This is going to be a wonderful project. So many talented people on the forum. Hopefully once my square arrives, Julie can fix it.


----------



## maryam187

Julie, just like your other 2 blocks, this one is FANTASTIC. You're the Quilt Queen :drama:


----------



## irnfit

Great block, Julie. Is that all machine stitching? It looks great.
(I really should use my machine more for what it cost me!)


----------



## Julie

It is all by machine--well except for the embroidery I put over the top. I had my old sewing machine quit on me through this hav quilt and was forced to buy a simple machine based on pure need.....(12 Girl Scout quilts as well)---this was stitched by my new one. I much prefer my old one as it has more options and ease.......but after 27 years,I guess it was tired! When time and money isn't a factor,I will see about having it fixed,if possible.It's all electronic and probably parts are not available. Sad to see that old friend go.......

Thank you...you guys are easy to please---I need more of you in my everyday life!:becky:


----------



## Julie

mckennasedona said:


> Great block Julie. The quilt will be awesome.
> I am inspired to try my hand at one for the next Forum quilt, if there is one. I actually have a bunch of cotton fabric blocks from when I was searching for fabric for a costume I needed to have made.


I hope we are able to generate more interest and a 2009 quilt too. I'm praying this is well received and generates a fair price.


----------



## Julie

dboudreau said:


> Sam is very flattered by your square, it is very cute.


Sam certainly looks better then my square--but he was my "inspiration". A red hav is a difficult thing to try to find fabric for.....I think it's the stance that most made me think of him...I imagine him all "cocky and showy" like Delilah.Perhaps if I had used some black for beard and ear tips it would of helped. I just couldn't because colorwise,I'd of lost his nose!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Well I talked to my sister in law today trying to get her excted about helping me make a block for next year as she is supposed to make a quilt for her granddaughter ..
So far no interest so maybe I will go to the quilting store on my own .. 
I am not much of a sewer but I heard I could use glue . I figure if I start now I might have something done in time for 2009 ..


----------



## Thumper

Julie!

That's a great block! I love the shape of the Hav. I can agree, that a red hav is hard to depict, mine is more gold. lol Ok, blonde...strawberry blonde!  heh.

I really hope those that want to try this year DO. Lots of us are 'first timers'. Yes, Geri..I think the second one was easier because I learned what I needed to learn on the first one. I don't know if I'll make my own quilt this year, but I'll certainly incorporate quilting into my clothes somehow. Maybe a patchwork skirt? 

Kara


----------



## Paige

Julie, you did it again. Another great block. I think you must dream about 
about quilt blocks in your sleep. I love the concept. It sure fits the forum.


----------



## Sissygirl

Great Job Julie! Love it!


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ It's awesome! :clap2:


----------



## Julie

Here are a couple more pictures of the latest blocks. In the last photo you can see the gold reflect on Kara's quilt block. It's a really cool fabric.


----------



## maryam187

Marie, I can't get over it, your block is such a piece of art! And what hits me most is that it looks SO MUCH like Sissy!


----------



## Jane

WOW!

Julie, these are amazing. Thank you for all your hard work on this! It is going to be fantastic!

Marie, Sissy looks fabulous in "quilt"!


----------



## Julie

Isn't that Sissy block fabulous? I'd love to have my boys made like that! Quincy would make a cute throw pillow......:wink: 

Paige does this beautiful work too.......she is going to make Reece.Maybe I'll have to "draft" Paige or Marie........????ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

:whoo:


Julie said:


> It is all by machine--well except for the embroidery I put over the top. I had my old sewing machine quit on me through this hav quilt and was forced to buy a simple machine based on pure need.....(12 Girl Scout quilts as well)---this was stitched by my new one. I much prefer my old one as it has more options and ease.......but after 27 years,I guess it was tired! When time and money isn't a factor,I will see about having it fixed,if possible.It's all electronic and probably parts are not available. Sad to see that old friend go.......
> 
> Thank you...you guys are easy to please---I need more of you in my everyday life!:becky:


I did a block for the HRI quilt and my sewing machine was going nuts all of the way through it. It finally gave out just as I was getting ready to finish the square.....all I had left to do was put a satin stitch in <grrrrrrr>. I went out and bought a new sewing machine and didn't like it at all. My old one had a lot more options and an easy drop in bobbin. The new one took an act of Congress to change a bobbin. Why the heck do they make machines like that! 
Everything hit at once. I had the Hotline to work on, had to do a picture for rescue, had my article and a toy to make for Horizons, took over the job of secretary of a hav club and had a lot of work to do on that, my back was screwed up and I forget what else and there I sat fighting with my sewing machine. I thought that was really rude of it. :frusty: I even tried to hire people to do my square for me, that's how desperate I was to get everything done. I don't have a clue how I did it but somehow everything managed to get done on time. <whew> I'm minus a few hairs from yanking it out though 
And there you have in a nutshell why I haven't had time to come visit in the forum. I miss you guys! I still have more to do with the Hotline, but we're almost home free for at least a month.....I hope :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

What a great block Julie! I'm going to dig around to see if I can find more.


----------



## JASHavanese

WOW Geri, what a great block!


----------



## JASHavanese

Marie, that's a ton of work and so beautiful!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Julie said:


> Here are some of the lovelies........


They are lovely!! Everyone did a great job!!


----------



## Lina

So I finally uploaded the pictures I took of my quilt block. I have to say that I'm a little embarrassed to post it as it's no where near as good as the others... I did hand sew it, which was a pain, but I'm not very good at the whole sewing thing, LOL. It's called "My Favorite Things" in case you guys can't read the title on the picture.


----------



## maryam187

Lina, sorry but I think you did a great job! You deserve a metal for trying your best, I gave up even before I started, so eace: to you!


----------



## pjewel

Lina said:


> So I finally uploaded the pictures I took of my quilt block. I have to say that I'm a little embarrassed to post it as it's no where near as good as the others... I did hand sew it, which was a pain, but I'm not very good at the whole sewing thing, LOL. It's called "My Favorite Things" in case you guys can't read the title on the picture.


Lina,

I think it's adorable. I too felt that my first one was not done right, but it was a learning experience. By the time I did the second I had more faith in my ability to do it. I'm sure you will too. 

This quilt is going to be wonderful and I hope it brings a lot of money to rescue.


----------



## SMARTY

Lina, I think your block is wonderful. I know your feeling because I'm not sure mine fits in with this kind of talent, but that is what makes our quilt unique.


----------



## Laurief

Are you kidding me - lets see -"a hand sewn quilt block" hmmmm no 5 words you would ever hear out of my mouth. Lina, your block is great, my guys dream of playing in the water all the time I am sure. Dont put yourself down, I think it is great, and combined with everyone who made them = that is what makes this quilt so special!!


----------



## Thumper

Lina,

It looks GREAT! No need to beat yourself up, it is a lovely block and I think your theme is super cute!

Jan, Nice to see you back! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Julie

Lina,
Thanks for posting your block! I can see Kubrick in it! I think you did a good job...and you had an original idea too!:clap2: Way to go!:clap2: I think it'll make a nice addition to the forum quilt!


----------



## Paige

Great job Lina, don't get down on yourself, it looks great.

I felt the same way about mine. I still don't think it looks right.


----------



## irnfit

Boy, they sure don't make things the way they used to. My Mom is 82. When she graduated high school, she got a sewing machine as a gift (she was going to Pratt Institute). Well, that machine is still going strong.


----------



## irnfit

Lina, that block is so cute - "My favorite things". I love it.


----------



## Jane

Lina, you did a great job on your block! I like the fabrics you chose for your Kubrick!! So cute!


----------



## BeverlyA

Lina, are you kidding? You're block is fabulous! 
I was embarrased about my squares being so simple and plain compared to everyones beautifully detailed ones. I figure they will all "work" together and make a lovely quilt for some lucky buyer. 

The point is that we are getting it done as a group, and money will be raised for rescue, that's the important part! eace:

Beverly


----------



## Sissygirl

Lina,

I love it! The fabrics are really pretty and I love your theme.


----------



## Thumper

irnfit said:


> Boy, they sure don't make things the way they used to. My Mom is 82. When she graduated high school, she got a sewing machine as a gift (she was going to Pratt Institute). Well, that machine is still going strong.


Wow! Now that is one awesome sewing machine! I bought a top of line one, and I really hope and pray it lasts my lifetime. If it doesn't my husband will have a total bitch fit. Let's just say he i still in shock that a sewing machine can cost so much. But, boy does it make a difference in my clothes. Julie had a super machine. I'd LOVE an original Singer, you just can't beat em'.

Julie, I know you can attest to machine quality. Has your new one made you miss the old one all the more? 

Kara


----------



## Leslie

My 82 yr. old mother is still using her circa 1945 Singer. It still works very well. Of course, she has always taken exceptional care of it.


----------



## mckennasedona

Lina, your block is terrific. It looks like a lot of Kubrick's favorite things are also McKenna and Sedona's favorite things!


----------



## Thumper

I would LOVE a 1945 Singer. I have to wait a few years before I get another sewing machine or my husband will file for divorce! LOL

But, I could easily see myself becoming a collector. I think I even offered to take Julie's off her hands! ound:

You'd be surprised how many sewers have several machines. They are addictive.

Kara


----------



## Julie

I have 3 actually! Whoops! Now 4!
I have a very old Singer......I mean old..that I used to use for sewing Barbie doll clothes,my mom's all silver antique machine(I'm not sure why I have it),my beloved Singer that just quit,and this new one.....only one sews worth a darn too! That's sick huh?ound:

Oh well......


----------



## Lina

Thanks everyone! I guess it's hard to be completely happy with something you make, LOL.

I'm sure the quilt will look fabulous!


----------



## irnfit

My Mom is giving her machine to my daughter. I also have another machine that is 36 yrs old. It is so heavy, I can't move it. I use a computerized one now.


----------



## Julie

Well Lina--
Everyone is critical of their own work---but it looks nice and will be a nice addition to our quilt!

I don't like a few things about mine either! It just kinda goes with the territory.:hug:

:clap2:We are almost done!--with the block part of it!:clap2:


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> Wow! Now that is one awesome sewing machine! I bought a top of line one, and I really hope and pray it lasts my lifetime. If it doesn't my husband will have a total bitch fit. Let's just say he i still in shock that a sewing machine can cost so much. But, boy does it make a difference in my clothes. Julie had a super machine. I'd LOVE an original Singer, you just can't beat em'.
> 
> Julie, I know you can attest to machine quality. Has your new one made you miss the old one all the more?
> 
> Kara


It certainly has------I just hated this new one and actually cried for a few days!:frusty:
It is growing on me I guess--but they are made so phoney these days-all plastic and lightweight and just"phoney" feeling. It's the bobbin thing that I just despise so much.....my old one wound a bobbin IN the bobbin case---you didn't have to even take it out---this one---wow!Feels like I'm back 100 years ago--you have to wind the bobbin on the top of the machine and re-thread the whole machine. My old one--I just pushed two buttons and moved a lever over! I'm surprised that 27 years later,that isn't on any machines I looked at!:faint:


----------



## Julie

:whoo::dance:I think I found the MOST PERFECT fabric for the quilt!:dance::whoo:

What do you all think? It looks like the swirls are more "contrast-y"(is that a word?)then they are...(due to the flash).....but it is subtle and yet different and rich looking....and the black both Kara and I wanted....

I tried reds and bieges and every color under the sun--but black is what I had in my head from the start...

I hate to admit it--this was right uptown here in a little known quilt shop--it is ridiculously priced,but it is in our budget. I hope you guys love it! I just bought a fat quarter so far.

Let me know your thoughts/concerns if any,or this will "set" our forum quilt together.:becky:


----------



## dboudreau

:hurt:Well it looks like my quilt square maybe lost in the mail. :hurt:

I sent it "express post" delivery in 3 - 5 business days, well we are now on day 7, maybe the "POWER" of the forum will get it delivered tomorrow. 

It's not the best, and Julie was going to "fix" it for me but here it is. I did have it insured, but......


----------



## Julie

It's as cute as can be---and all I was going to do was alittle on your highlights of the eyes .... you silly goose!

Please say many many many prayers we get this block.....:angel: we need an angel to hunt up this block and deliver it to my mail slot!:angel:

Postal goddess'es where are you????


----------



## Laurief

Oh my goodness, Julie, I love that fabric!! So pretty! and Debbie I love your block. I am so envious of all of you!!


----------



## Thumper

Julie, that FABRIC IS EXQUISITE!!!! I love LOVE IT! I think it will be *perfect* for the quilt. I think the black will really 'set off' the quilt, I know I added some black piping (assuming black would be the color, cause I know we talked about this in the beginning!) Just awesome! I love the silverish/gray swirls! 

yayaY!

Debbie, maybe it just takes a bit longer from Canada? I will say my prayers that it gets there.

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

You've obviously seen it with the blocks. How does it look with them? The fabric does look beautiful in the photo.


----------



## marjrc

Lina, your block is too cute! I love the idea, 'favorite things' and love the fabrics you used. It will all fit, you'll see. 

Debbie, what a cute Hav! I love your block and hope, HOPE, HOPE it gets to Julie asap!!!!!! Keeping fingers and toes crossed. 

Julie, that is a beautiful fabric and I agree it looks like it might tie everything together. You are the pro here, so go with your gut. I trust that.


----------



## Jane

Debbie, I love your quilt block! It looks great!!!

Julie, you must be working so hard - thanks for all your efforts!

I hope to participate next year if there is another quilt for 2009...you have all inspired me!


----------



## SMARTY

Julie I love the fabric, I think it is perfect.

Debbie your block great, I really hope it is not lost. Do you have a tracking number? I followed mine all the way to Julie’s.

I have 4 sewing machines and never once thought about doing my block by machine. I kept reading about "finger pricks" so hand stitching it was.

I have a very, very old singer that was my grandmother's. It was converted from peddle to electric long before I got it. I have a leather machine I bought when we were showing horses. I made all our chaps and outfits to ride in. One off brand machine that my mother-in-law had and my super, duper do anything you want machine that you need a college degree to enjoy.


----------



## maryam187

Debbie, I really don't see anything that needs correction on your fabulous block! Will send a prayer to the post goddess, so that we can see it with the other blocks soon!


----------



## mckennasedona

Debbie,
Your square is adorable. I hope it gets delivered soon. It would be awful to do all that work and then have it lost in the mail.
Julie, I really like the black fabric. I think it will set off the squares nicely.


----------



## irnfit

Debbie, I love your block. I hope it gets found soon.

Julie, the fabric looks great!


----------



## Lina

Debbie, your block looks wonderful! I sure hope it wasn't lost in the mail! 

Julie, I think that backing is fabulous. It should look great.


----------



## Missy

Great Block Lina!!! and I love your 2nd block Julie.


----------



## Paige

Debbie, I love your block. I will summons the postal goddess to track it down.

Julie, you are the Quilt Queen, I will agree with whatever fabric you choose.


----------



## BeverlyA

Debbie, that block is fabulous! I love it! We are just all so hard on ourselves. :frusty:

Julie, I think the black fabric you found will be perfect! I'm a huge fan of black and the subtle pattern will really set things off. Beautiful! :whoo:

Beverly


----------



## Lynn

Julie, 
I really like the fabric you picked out....it will add a rich look to it, like you said...very beautiful. I am looking forward to seeing it all together. You are really a very special person to put this quilt together for everyone here....thank you for all your hard work and time you put into the quilt.

Debbie, 
your block is so cute, I am sure it will be found.


----------



## judith

debbie, your block is perfect just the way it is!


----------



## Thumper

Judith,

Let's see a picture of your block!  hoto:hoto:

Kara


----------



## Paige

Yes Judith, I can't wait to see yours. I think I have read on here that you have made quilts before. So, I would love to see your block:whoo:


----------



## Thumper

Yes..ME TOO! Since you are one of the few of us that has actual 'Real Quilt experience'!  So many newbies on this project, but thats wonderful too!

I love to see people get the sewing bug.

I can't wait to see your block, Judith. Are you almost done?

Kara


----------



## Janet Zee

All you quilters, newbies and pros alike, have done such a fantastic job. I loved the individuality of each block, and I thought it really captures the many beautiful facets of our wonderful Havanese. I could also feel the love that went into each stitch. I think that is why all the blocks came out so well, they are filled with love. Maybe next time I may even try to do a block. Great job ladies!!


----------



## marjrc

I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that Debbie's block arrives at Julie's tomorrow! Let us know once it gets there, o.k., Julie?


----------



## Cosmosmom

That is so adorable with all the hearts .. I do not know what you think needs fixing - it is precious .. I hope it is found soon ..


----------



## Julie

I'm keeping my fingers crossed it arrives today-----Lina's too. When these two arrive I can get the blocks set in a layout.

I was very disappointed Debbie's was not here on Saturday. I believe it was 2 weeks ago tomorrow she mailed it. That's scary when you hear the time frame isn't it?:fear:


----------



## Julie

Okay----here is what the black fabric looks like next to all the blocks. There is potentially a few that this does not "enhance". I CAN change that up a bit---

This IS NOT the layout order-ok? This was just an experiment in background color. I need your guys input--I've never used black before in a quilt like this--and I'm starting to doubt myself. I'm tempted to go "safe" and use biege. Do you like this? Do you think this will have the most appeal? Please be honest here...you will NOT hurt my feelings----


----------



## Lina

Julie, I actually LOVE the black! I think it really makes the blocks "pop" if you know what I mean. I think beige would be sort of boring...


----------



## Leeann

I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Laurief

Oh - that is absolutely gorgeous!! The black is perfect!!! How beautiul they look all next to each other.

YOU GUYS SHOULD ALL BE SO PROUD OF YOURSELVES!!!


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

It looks wonderful to me. Funny, the first time I saw it, the fabric looked gray on my computer screen. This deep black color seems to set them all off beautifully. Is there anything in particular that worries you? It is beautiful fabric.


----------



## Dawna

This is the first time I've looked at this thread. I am FLOORED. WOW.
OH MY GOSH WOW.


----------



## maryam187

Julie, I think it looks fabulous. From my screen it looks like it enhances every single block beautifully. Don't know if you have other doubts by looking at it in person?


----------



## Sissygirl

Julie,

I love the black - I think it pulls all of them together. You are doing a great job - thanks.

What size do you think it will end up?


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie, I really like the black. I agree that it really makes the blocks stand out whereas beige might mute them a bit and be kind of boring.


----------



## Brady's mom

WOW!!! That looks amazing!


----------



## Julie

I'm guessing it will be full size as a quilt (some hanging down each side)--a topper(covers the entire top,but little hang on the sides)queen size.These are my definitions(probably not accurate)but what I am thinking as I type this.

My bed there in the pictures is queen size,but the quilt is not sewn and lacking borders too.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Trust me....the black matches perfectly and will look fantastic on my bed!!! ound:


----------



## irnfit

I was hesitant about the black, even though it's a pretty fabric. But seeing it with the blocks, I think it looks great. If there are some blocks that need some enhancing, maybe you can add a lighter border around them, if there is room to do it.


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

I think it looks PERFECT! I cannot imagine beige looking better, it could wash out too many of the light colored Havs, I'd definately stay with a darker color.

Ahem, and my bedroom is done in black//gold, so it would go perfectly....Katie!  hehe.


----------



## Missy

I don't how I missed it-- but Debbie I really hope your block is found!!! I love that. 

Julie, the blocks look terrific on that fabric. Some lucky bidder is going to be one happy camper.


----------



## Jane

Julie, it looks absolutely AMAZING! The black is great!

How did you do that fantastic "Havanese forum now we're talking" sign? It looks embroidered? Or is that quilted too??

I am so impressed! Good work everyone!!


----------



## Julie

Jane said:


> Julie, it looks absolutely AMAZING! The black is great!
> 
> How did you do that fantastic "Havanese forum now we're talking" sign? It looks embroidered? Or is that quilted too??
> 
> I am so impressed! Good work everyone!!


Jane,
Isn't that logo AWESOME??? Beverly had it professionally done in Nebraska?I think. It was great that she knew someone who could do it. I'm thrilled with it!


----------



## Julie

:hurt::faint: Debbie's block DID NOT come today either!:faint::hurt:

I think we need all the postal gods to find that block somewhere---- I'm thinking,what could of happened to it? Did it get delivered wrong? Fell on the ground somewhere?Lost in a mail truck? It literally breaks my heart!


----------



## Sissygirl

Is there anyway to put a trace on Debbie's block? Was it insured? I thought if it was insured they had to scan it in at every location?


----------



## Julie

I'm not really sure.I think she sent it priority mail,as it would take 3-5 days,and I know she had insurance on it---but--I'm not sure how they go about that.In Canada is it different?


----------



## DAJsMom

I think the black is great! Since you have one square with a black background, you will have to be careful where you put that square, but it's so gorgeous it isn't going to just disappear!
Hoping Debbie's block comes soon so we can all quit worrying


----------



## Leeann

Oh mighty postal gods please please find and deliver Debbies quilt block, my quilt will not be the same without it.


----------



## Thumper

I really HOPE the block shows up. I've had packages show up 2-3 weeks late before. OR it could be sitting at your neighbors' house and they just keep forgetting to drop it off. You don't have a war with your neighbors do you? lol. My Postman puts my mail in my neighbor's box about 4 times a year and its always a BILL! Thank god they bring it over.

Hopefully, tomorrow is the day it shows up! I'd put a trace on it though, did you send it registered mail? or delivery confirmation? I did that on the first block, but not the 2nd, that one got screwed up but fortunately made it to Julie!

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

I'm very upset that the block has not made it to you yet. It was sent "express post" delivery in 3 to 5 business days. I do have a tracking number and nothing is recorded after Feb 1st. Almost sounds like it is stuck in customs. It is insured but how do you put a price on "art"! I have more of that material left. Maybe I should just make another.

Julie, it looks wonderful with the black background.


----------



## Julie

DAJsMom said:


> I think the black is great! Since you have one square with a black background, you will have to be careful where you put that square, but it's so gorgeous it isn't going to just disappear!
> Hoping Debbie's block comes soon so we can all quit worrying


I actually have 2 squares with a black background/edge.If Debbie's come and I've seen it correctly,I think I have 2 navy squares as well. Kara and I have talked and I think collectively we came up with ideas to add a complimentary color to these blocks to transition between them and the black.It will allow the blacks to look the same size as all the others(it doesn't now)it is an optical illusion,and keep the navy from screaming "I am navy".

You guys have convinced me you all like the black and I'm going to step out of my comfort zone and set together my first black quilt. It is gorgeous fabric and does have a richness about it.Let's pray for the last 2 blocks to arrive safe and sound and it'll go together shortly thereafter.I'll post photos...eace:


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

Oh my gosh, it is so beautiful! You all have done SUCH an amazing job and I hope your extremely proud of your-selves!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Julie, I used to exhibit my pastel paintings in galleries and art shows for a few years. In my home and in all those places, almost every painting looks stunning against darker backgrounds. I see that with the quilt too. A neutral beige or white would definitely make some of the blocks disappear, whereas the black lets the eye only see the blocks and all the creativity put in them. 

You go girl!! 

I would be just as upset as Debbie if it were my block 'lost' so I really, REALLY hope it shows up soon! I never thought to insure mine as I couldn't imagine what good it would do, but I hadn't thought of the tracking of it. Debbie, I think everyone here hopes and prays your block makes it's way to Julie ASAP!


----------



## Sissygirl

Debbie,

Can you call the postmaster and ask?

I sent a package out and the tracking never showed up and I called and there was one person in charge of sending out the tracking packages. He just had not updated the website when he sent out the packages.

Normally, if it was insured and you have tracking they should be able to tell you something.

Sure hope it shows up.


----------



## Doggie Nut

The quilt is incredible! I love it! I vote for the black.....it really makes the squares stand out! You all should be very proud.....you did an outstanding job!


----------



## ama0722

I think it looks amazing too and for me, it doesn't have to measure for a bed- cause I would hang it on the wall  Already have the spot waiting!!! 

Amanda


----------



## pjewel

I hope Debbie's square makes it. How heartbreaking to think it might be lost after all that work. Once again, I think the black looks super and if my navy square is one of the ones you're concerned about Julie, it looks great to me. I see no problem with it.

And, for the record, the size doesn't matter because I'll be hanging it on the wall anyway.:whoo:ound:


----------



## Lynn

Julie, 
Boy....you sure did a good job picking out that background fabric. It looks fabulous....


----------



## Sissygirl

pjewel said:


> I hope Debbie's square makes it. How heartbreaking to think it might be lost after all that work. Once again, I think the black looks super and if my navy square is one of the ones you're concerned about Julie, it looks great to me. I see no problem with it.
> 
> And, for the record, the size doesn't matter because I'll be hanging it on the wall anyway.:whoo:ound:


Same here - I know I have the black background but the swirls on the fabric you picked will separate it. Once it is put together it will probably be fine - it just looks worse on camera than in person. It looks great to me, too!


----------



## SMARTY

Julie the quilt is perfect. You have done a fantastic job. Thanks for taking on this project.


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ It looks absolutely gorgeous! I love the black. I know mine is one of the squares framed in black but, I totally trust your judgement as to how to set it. You're making us proud!!!


----------



## Julie

OH HAPPY DAY! OH HAPPY DAY!
:bounce: :dance: :clap2: :bounce: :dance: :clap2: :bounce: :dance: :clap2:

Debbie's block came! I almost kissed my mailman's feet!:whoo:


----------



## dboudreau

Lets do the Dance of JOY!!!!


----------



## Leeann

:cheer2: Yea Debbie's block showed up toady. Now my quilt will be complete :cheer2:


----------



## Julie

That dancing banana is hilarious! 
ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Paige

:cheer2::cheer2ebbie's block has arrived, that is great news:cheer2::cheer2:

Julie, I think the black looks great. Thank you for doing such a great job, and getting this quilt together. :hail:

I don't think I would of ever made a quilt block if it wasn't for you.


----------



## mckennasedona

Yippee, Great news. I wonder about the scenic route Debbie's block took in getting to you.

This quilt's going to look great in my house!


----------



## Thumper

YAY!

I had a FEELING it was comin' today! 

Kara


----------



## SMARTY

That is wonderful, I'm so glad Debbie's block got there.


----------



## dboudreau

I'm still dancing for joy


----------



## maryam187

:whoo: Good stuff! Now only Lina's needs to get there and off you go sewing Julie?


----------



## Missy

Julie said:


> OH HAPPY DAY! OH HAPPY DAY!
> :bounce: :dance: :clap2: :bounce: :dance: :clap2: :bounce: :dance: :clap2:
> 
> Debbie's block came! I almost kissed my mailman's feet!:whoo:


This made my day!!!! YAY! I hope your mailman is cute!!!


----------



## Julie

Missy-----
my mailmanuke:
But I was happy enough I would of!ound:


----------



## pjewel

Yay!! Debbie I'm so happy for you and all of us. What a nightmare to spend all the time and effort to make it and have the mail gods play toss with it.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Yippee! Great news! Well if Deb is dancing then I guess I'll have to sing a little ditty!


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh I'm so happy Debbie's block arrived!!!:drum:

It just wouldn't have been complete without it!

Thank you post office Gods and Goddesses!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Hallelujiah!!!!!! No kidding, Debbie! I would be too. Too funny that we're all dancing, laughing and even singing now that your block has arrived, Debbie! LOL I think we ALL felt like it was OUR block and what a horrible thing it would have been for it to be lost forever.

Julie, you're a hoot!! lol


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh this is exciting news - yeah - I'm glad Debbie's block arrived.


----------



## Suuske747

Wow, I somehow never clicked on this thread, but now I am sooooooo gobsmacked! You are such artists!!!! 
There is going to be one lucky Quilt owner!!!!! WOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!
Kudos to you ladies!!


----------



## Julie

Please keep hoping/praying Lina's block arrives now and we could get going on it. Then I post more pictures and get it off for quilting.....:whoo:


----------



## Lina

Julie, hopefully you will get it today! This is what the tracking information gave me:

Status: *Processed*

Your item was processed and left our DES MOINES, IA 50318 facility on February 14, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## Julie

:whoo::dance: It came! Lina's block came! :dance::whoo:


----------



## dboudreau




----------



## Sissygirl

YEAH! Lina, I am so glad your block made it!!! 

Can't wait to see the finished product - thanks so much, Julie!!


----------



## anneks

The job you have all done is amazing. There is a ton of talent on this forum. I agree that black is best! I think it really makes the squares pop.


----------



## Lina

YAY!!! Julie I'm so glad! :whoo:


----------



## pjewel

I'm so excited! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Leslie

:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Laurief

Woohoo - the quilt will be together soon!!!! Cannot wait to see it!


----------



## Julie

Hi,
I just wanted you to know that I just finished sewing the body of the quilt together. Here are a couple of photos.

It took 3 of us and a couple hours to play with the block layout to get the best visual/pleasing to the eye. This layout is final as it is sewn now. I want you all to know,the placement of your block had nothing to do with skill level at all.I tried to mix it mostly by color,and then by "scene" or "face". I decided last minute to move the forum logo to the dead center. I don't know why I hadn't thought of it before,but it just pops....and I quite love it. I hope you all do too. I will be working on borders,but need more fabric.....
If you see your block has changed a bit,it is because I added a border to help your block make a transission into the black fabric.Not because it wasn't AWESOME to begin with!:wink:

My estimated size was wrong-----I think it to be more full size....I'll give you exact measurements when the border is complete.

hoto:Enjoy the photoshoto:


----------



## Laurief

I really like the idea of the logo in the middle!! It looks beautiful. YOu guys should all be so proud to put something out this beautiful!! Thanks Julie for all the work you put in to this too - you did a great job!!


----------



## Lina

Julie, it looks wonderful! I love it.


----------



## pjewel

I guess I always assumed the logo would go in the middle. It's the perfect place for it. From what I can see, it looks awesome already. Just imagine when it's finished and ready to go into that one lucky person's house. So tell me Julie, now that the end is near, would you take it on again?


----------



## Sissygirl

Awe! Julie you are the best - it looks wonderful. 

When does it go on auction - I want it!!!!! lololololol


----------



## Julie

pjewel said:


> I guess I always assumed the logo would go in the middle. So tell me Julie, now that the end is near, would you take it on again?


Geri,
I was always going to put it in the center top......I'm glad that occurred to me--even late in the game! I bet it was your symblimal message...ound:

I truely loved this experience...what an awesome thing to do...it was the biggest thrill for me to see someone who was sure they couldn't do it,turn out a block.:clap2:

Getting them in the mail----wow!What a treat!

I need to jump a few more hurdles here at the end.....but if it works out...I'd love to do it again if we had the interest.


----------



## pjewel

Well, barring anything unforseen, I'd go for it again. At least next time I'd have some clue about what I was doing.ound: I hope we make a lot of money for rescue.


----------



## Cosmosmom

WOw ..
That is so impressive Julie .. Everyone did such an amazing job .. I love the way you chose the black you are right- it pops ..

Hopefully you will do it again next year and maybe by then I will figure out how to make a square - maybe if I start now .. 
Someone is going to be so incredibly happy you can see all the love that went into this project .
Thank you ladies as my son would say >> Awesome !!


----------



## dboudreau

:clap2:Wonderful, Wonderful, Wonderful.:clap2: Julie you have done a marvellous job!!!


----------



## irnfit

Julie, it looks terrific!!! The black fabric is perfect. Great job.


----------



## Melissa Miller

That is AMAZING!!!! I just cant wait to see it on my bed.


----------



## Laurief

Yea, Melissa you worry me, if you are willing to spend $300 on bubble tea, you just might outbid me!!

Maybe I should hire someone to sell Bubble tea before the auction, then maybe you wont have any $$ left =haha


----------



## mckennasedona

It's really wonderful. Kudos to everyone who made quilt squares. You can see that this is a labor of love. 
Julie, I hope you do it again as I DO plan to try my hand at one. I'm going to start soon though so I can gain some experience. I have a couple of ideas for themes. Your camera square inspired one idea....


----------



## Missy

OH WOW!!!!!! I am in AWE! total awe of all the talented people here and in special awe of you Julie, for your skill, creativity, and your cheer-leading abilities- maybe next year I will try a square.


----------



## Thumper

Beautiful! I knew you'd rock the layout!

Love IT!

Kara


----------



## SMARTY

Julie.......Looks great, anyway you do it will be fabulous.


----------



## Lynn

The quilt looks absolutely awesome!!!! 

Julie and everyone that made a block.....you are the greatest!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Thumper

Just an idea for anyone interested in participation NEXT time..there is a beginners sewing class online that you can look into.

http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/sewingclasses/index.pl

I've taking a few classes there before and they are very helpful! I took a pattern making class and another one on interfacings 

Check it out if you want to 'learn to sew'! 

Kara

Oh, and PS. I am agonizing over this skirt, see where the lace strips flow down? I need to add an embellishment of some sort. Maybe a flower? A bow would look to 'cheesy'. Or should I look for a metal embellisment? OR should I just CUT off the lace hanging down. Help!


----------



## pjewel

The first thing I thought of when I saw it was a metal piece (perhaps reminiscent of a buckle?). It's beautiful Kara.


----------



## Janet Zee

Oh, and PS. I am agonizing over this skirt, see where the lace strips flow down? I need to add an embellishment of some sort. Maybe a flower? A bow would look to 'cheesy'. Or should I look for a metal embellisment? OR should I just CUT off the lace hanging down. Help![/QUOTE]

Kara just a thought, what if you used 2 D rings, you could attach the rings to the skirt then weave the lace through just like you would a cloth belt, And then pull the lace enough so that it gives you a little puff where it is held by the rings. I hope I explained that clearly.

BTW that skirt is lovely you are so talented.


----------



## Julie

Kara,
I think it would depend where this falls on the body.....if it is crotch area,I'd cut it off.


----------



## pjewel

Kara,

I found myself looking at the link you gave us, which took me off on a new search (as so often happens). I found a great link for learning how to quilt (hahaha, a little late for this year). http://www.expertvillage.com/video-series/307_quilting-beginner-guide.htm

Boy am I going to be ready for next year.ound:


----------



## irnfit

Geri, I forgot all about that website. It is very helpful and I used to refer to it a lot.


----------



## pjewel

Michele,

I've never had any interest in quilting, but have watched many shows on HGTV about it. Now that I stumbled into it blindly I figured I might as well learn what I'm doing. I actually think I might like to try my hand at a "small" quilt. How's that for funny.

You, Julie and some of the others here are already very talented in that arena. I, on the other hand, need all the help I can get. 

BTW, the more I look at our quilt, the more certain squares really stand out for me. Yours is definitely one of them. What a cute idea!


----------



## irnfit

Geri, believe me, I am not that talented. I can sew, but I am not creative enough to design. So, I found that block online and just enlarged it to make a pattern. My brain is not programmed to be so creative to come up with a design on my own. I guess I am more of an engineer than an artist.


----------



## Leslie

Julie, it looks beautiful!!! You rock, girl! :rockon:


----------



## Thumper

Hmm..Thanks for the ideas. I think I'll mess with a few things. Julie, it doesn't hit the crotch, but below to the right, IDK. I may take it off knowing me.

I love the quilt. It looks amazing!

The sewing class I linked is pretty basic, on how to use a machine and patterns, etc. and supplies, fabric. It could be a vehicle to quilting, atleast the very first 2 classes. Although, most fabric stores do offer sewing classes and some quilting stores as well.

Just a thought for those considering partaking on the next quilt!

Kara


----------



## Julie

I think I'd entertain a buckle or something then Kara...it'd be pretty neat swept off to the side!


----------



## Julie

I wanted you all to see how gorgeous your work is......doesn't it just look FABULOUS?

I knew I'd surprise you all with the border stripe of BLUE----I bet you were thinking solid black or a RED stripe weren't you?:laugh: The red was a bit much to be honest---I think the blue lightens it up and pulls the blue from the forum logo.

I just completed the borders and it will be off to Beverly for her Mom to hand quilt here soon. I think it just turned out great!

:grouphug:It really shows how we all can all come together with different ideas/thoughts and turn out something fantastic!:grouphug: It's gonna bring tears to my eyes to send it off...


----------



## Lina

Julie, it looks SO BEAUTIFUL!!! I love love love the blue border. I think it looks much better than a darker color to lighten it all up.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

Julie I am so impressed! You all have done an amazing job! I love the blue as well!


----------



## Laurief

GORGEOUS!!!That is the only word that fits!! Wow - I am so impressed by all you guys!!


----------



## Julie

:ear:Okay---here is your decision.......:ear:

Around the outside of the quilt when it is done being hand quilted-we need to cover the edges...a strip of fabric is cut and sewn to the top and then flipped over the edge onto the back and stitched.It totally finishes the quilt.This is called "binding".

Do you like this pop of red for the binding?
Should we use the same black the blocks are "sashed" with(sewn together with)?
One would really pop---One would be understated.

:ear:I'd like YOU guys to decide.:ear:


----------



## maryam187

Julie, LOVE the Carolina Blue border, it's perfect!
I was just trying to pick out a favorite block and it's impossible, EVERYONE did a great job! :clap2:


----------



## maryam187

I don't have the right to decide, cause I didn't participate as promised, but I think the Carolina Blue would look nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## Lina

Julie, I like the small "pop" of the red! I think it's small enough to just stand out without being overpowering.


----------



## Julie

Oh Maryam,
I'd still love your input,and anyone else who would like to weigh in. The blue fabric I can not use as I do not have enough----

It has to be red or black.....


----------



## mckennasedona

Everyone did a fabulous job. The quilt is beautiful and will be a hit with bidders. 
It'll bring more people to the forum too, I'll bet.

Julie, I vote for red. I love bright colors and the red would be just enough to bring out the other reds but not enough to be overpowering.


----------



## Julie

Lina said:


> Julie, I like the small "pop" of the red! I think it's small enough to just stand out without being overpowering.


I kinda liked it too---but wanted to make sure no one thought it screamed out "K-mart" ound:

The black would be very subtle and finish it off nicely as well....I actually do not prefer one over the other.I thought I'd much rather have forum members input then just make the binding however I felt that day-you know?


----------



## Laurief

Not that I should have a say since I didnt do a block, but I kinda like the pop of the red!! I think it shows off some of the reds in the squares.


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

It takes my breath away. It's drop dead gorgeous!!! Wow! Wow! Wow! The light blue is spectacular and definitely brings out the blue in so many of the squares.

Of course I have a dilemma now. How much money do you think I'll have to save up to be the winning bidder?:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Lots and lots and lots cause Melissa Miller & I are already fighting over it and it isnt even finished yet!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Julie! The blue is perfect! I would have never thought of that!
I think either the red or the black is going to look great, like you said, one will be more subtle, one will pop, both would be fantastic!
Thank you SOOOO much!

Beverly


----------



## pjewel

I vote for you making the choice. Everything else you did is just perfect, so I'd entrust the binding to you as well. I'll love it whatever you do.


----------



## Jane

This is a gorgeous quilt!!! I didn't participate this year, but my vote would be for the red binding  

Excellent work, Julie, and all of the Hav Forum quilters!!!


----------



## Leeann

Julie I think I would stick with the black, the more you add around the edges it takes your eyes away from all the beautiful work everyone did.


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ It's MAGNIFICENT! I'd be pleased w/either the red or black binding.


----------



## Moko

Julie--

You did a masterful labor of love on that quilt.

Brava!


----------



## Lynn

It is brings tears to my eyes.... totally amazing!!! Look what we can do, pretty powerful stuff.

I like the red trim also....


----------



## pjewel

I agree with Leeann. I think the black would be classier. However, I still say your choice Julie.


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

I love the blue, it really does set off the logo and feeds off the other various blues! Red would've worked, I think...but I think I like the blue better!

Kara


----------



## hartman studio

Wow, the quilt is BEAUTIFUL!!!! I'm so impressed with the talented people on this forum. I am a silk painter who specializes in pet portraits. I always frame my colorful pictures in black to set off the painting- it just makes the colors pop. So, even though I probably shouldn't be allowed to vote on the binding since I didn't quilt a square(sorry, but I don't know how to sew), I'd probably go with the black so as not to detract from all the beautiful squares. You may have to add me into the bidding war- I'll start saving my money now. Oh wait, I'm already saving up for my havanese pup! Maybe next year's quilt..... Jocelyn


----------



## dboudreau

WOW it looks Fabulous

My vote goes for Red binding.


----------



## irnfit

Julie, you have a quilter's eye. The blue binding is sensational. As for the red, I think it would look good either way. I think the red will draw the eye to the edges of the quilt, but the blocks are so great, why would anyone look at anything elese?!! I'm sure whatever you decide will be great. It is FANTABULOUS!


----------



## SMARTY

Julie, thanks for asking for our opinion, you have done such a wonderful job, I think any color you choose will be perfect. The red will pick up alot of the other reds in the quilt.


----------



## DAJsMom

It's close but I vote for black. Either will look great though, and the blue border is fantastic!


----------



## Cosmosmom

I vote for the red as well ..


----------



## Julie

Well from looking at your opinions,it looks like red wins! You know,for those of you who had mentioned it drawing your attention to the border away from the blocks--I actually did consider that myself as well...but there is alot of red in this quilt,and everyone's blocks just stand out beautifully---on their own--really.That black was the perfect fabric to really make the quilt blocks pop and bring them all together.Thanks to you guys for giving me that extra push I needed for the black.:thumb: The red binding however will look fabulous---I just know it will.It will actually be very tiny around the edges--and bring out the red in the blocks.

Thanks ladies!:grouphug:


----------



## Sissygirl

Julie,

It looks great! I think the red will be wonderful!


Thanks for everything! You're a doll!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Wow! Now that is one classy quilt! Thanks Julie for all your hard work and expertise! And also all of you who contributed by putting your personal touch on your square! Makes me honored to be part of this forum!


----------



## Julie

I'm getting a package ready for Beverly-----


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: I cant wait to see the finished product, I know it is going to look amazing.


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

I absolutely trust your judgment. And don't worry, I'll just decorate a room to go with the colors, whatever they are. :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige

Julie,

:whoo:You did a great job on the quilt,:whoo: I love the blue. I totally trust any color that you choose. You really have a talent for this type of thing.


----------



## Laurief

Yahoo- cant wait to see the finished product on my bed!


----------



## marjrc

Omg, the quilt is amazing! Your work, Julie, is fantastic. Everyone's work is fantastic!! I also always pictured the logo in the middle and yup, it is beautiful there. Great job on the blue! I love it!

I'm so excited that the whole of it is sewn up and on it's way to Beverly!! Woooooooooeeeeeee! :whoo: 

There is going to be some fierce competition for this quilt. Speaking of which, I've been wondering how this will look for all those working on the HRI quilt auction...... aren't they doing theirs soon too? Does the HRI know what this forum is doing to help Hav rescue in the U.S. and in Canada and is it all going to work out o.k.? Just curious......


----------



## Thumper

I totally trust Julie's judgement! I think she's rocked it on the quilt up to this point and will continue to do so 

Kara


----------



## Missy

FANTABULOUS!!!!! Julie---Bravo!!! Everyone--Bravo!!! Go with you gut on the border Julie.


----------



## Julie

marjrc said:


> There is going to be some fierce competition for this quilt. Speaking of which, I've been wondering how this will look for all those working on the HRI quilt auction...... aren't they doing theirs soon too? Does the HRI know what this forum is doing to help Hav rescue in the U.S. and in Canada and is it all going to work out o.k.? Just curious......[/QUOT
> 
> Marj,
> The rescue people do know about the forum quilt. They've even seen pictures! I think it is going to work out great...I'm currently talking with them and I'll post as soon as I can about that.


----------



## Julie

For those of you who have made a quilt block on this years quilt--

I will need to chat with you,and will be getting ahold of you.


----------



## Julie

There is a few of you I haven't heard from???? Are you getting your pm's??? 


Also I wanted to post to tell you--the red binding is the very last thing to go on the quilt. Someone thought I was putting it on now so they could see it,but I'm sorry----you'll have to wait!:sorry:

I should have explained it better!:grouphug:


----------



## Julie

ANNOUNCEMENT

Our forum quilt has been graciously accepted by the Havanese Rescue. The quilt will be at Nationals in August in Virginia. There will be a drawing for our quilt. You will be able to purchase tickets for it. You need not be present to win. You could get very lucky and win one of rescue's items as well. They have a quilt as well! eace:

:grouphug:By the way---they LOVED our quilt!:grouphug:

:thumb: You guys are awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Thumper

Yay! That's wonderful news, Julie!  I'm so glad it can go to a great cause this year!! Even better than ANY of us can enter to win! 

Kara


----------



## Lina

I think I'm happiest about this:



> Our forum quilt has been graciously accepted by the Havanese Rescue. The quilt will be at Nationals in August in Virginia. There will be a drawing for our quilt. You will be able to purchase tickets for it. *You need not be present to win.*


If I win it, it can be my wedding gift from the forum as I'm missing Nationals because of my wedding! eace:


----------



## mckennasedona

Awesome news Julie. There will be some fierce bidding this year I'm sure!


----------



## pjewel

Julie said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> Our forum quilt has been graciously accepted by the Havanese Rescue. The quilt will be at Nationals in August in Virginia. There will be a drawing for our quilt. You will be able to purchase tickets for it. You need not be present to win. You could get very lucky and win one of rescue's items as well. They have a quilt as well! eace:
> 
> :grouphug:*By the way---they LOVED our quilt*!:grouphug:
> 
> :thumb: You guys are awesome! :thumb:


Well that's no surprise. It only tells me they have good taste. :biggrin1: I love, love, love our quilt . . . and all the people who made it happen, especially you Julie. :clap2:


----------



## Leeann

Julie that is wonderful, I really think doing it this way you will be able to raise a lot of money for Rescue. 

I'm also excited that I will get to see the quilt in person at the Nationals.


----------



## Julie

I was just thrilled that I got to speak with Lu from rescue. She is very very nice and she just loves our quilt. She would love to have our talents help out on next year's rescue quilt as well. Please consider joining the group,then if you choose--you could make 2 quilt blocks--one for HRI and one for the forum!:hug:

Geri--a special hug:hug: You are very sweet!
Leeann--I wish I could go myself just to see it displayed! I'm going to have to depend on you guys to take a few pictures for me.Ok?


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

Much as this is wonderful, it must be a little like giving a baby up for adoption for you. After all you lived with, nursed it along and then have to let it go. Talk about separation anxiety -- I'm even feeling it for you from here. 

I'd like to join the group and contribute blocks to both quilts for next year. Hehehe, how funny is that.


----------



## Laurief

Julie - I think that because of all the sweat and tears you put in to this quilt, that you should be the one to present it at nationals. Now it is a few months away - you should start planning now, and take some time off to join us!!


----------



## marjrc

:clap2: That's great news, Julie!! Good job, well done, girl.  

It's nice that Beverly's mom will have some time to fiinish up the quilting as I'm sure that part will a while. It will look amazing once finished and displayed at Nationals. Wish I could be there too!!!


----------



## Julie

Laurief said:


> Julie - I think that because of all the sweat and tears you put in to this quilt, that you should be the one to present it at nationals. Now it is a few months away - you should start planning now, and take some time off to join us!!


I certainly wish I could----but money will keep me home--however I do have hope of actually getting to see a "National".:gossip: If the rumor is true,and it is going to be in Chicago next year------ooh-ooh-ooh---I can go! My Mom lives 100 miles from Chicago,and I'll actually be able to go!eace:eace:eace:

lane:I think the quilt will meet and greet Beverly today!


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

When she finishes quilting it can we see a picture of it finished . . . or when the binding goes on and it's truly finished??? I can't get enough of seeing it, I'm so amazed at how beautiful it turned out.


----------



## Havtahava

Wow! I've only hit the last couple of pages of this thread, but the snippets I can see of the quilt look great. I'm looking forward to seeing it in person in a few months at the National.


----------



## Julie

Geri,
I'm hoping Beverly will show us some pictures of it being quilted.(hint-hint):biggrin1:
I'm sure it will be awhile though---it takes time to get it into the frames.I'm not exactly sure how Beverly's Mom quilts,as there are different frames/techniques,but my Grama had a regular quilt frame(handmade)and it usually took a day to put a quilt in the frames.It took up alot of space too.There are hoops too.

When it is done being quilted,it will come back to me--so I will surely take pictures of it to share!I think that red binding will look fabulous!


----------



## pjewel

I can't wait to see it finished. I'm sure it will be gorgeous with the binding . . . after all it's already stunning!


----------



## Julie

Are you able to go to Nationals Geri?


----------



## pjewel

I don't know. It's been a strange year for me because I was out of work for months and have so much catching up to do. I'm not sure and won't be for a few months, whether I'll be able to take any time off.


----------



## Julie

I was hoping Beverly had some quilting pictures to share--or I thought maybe I had missed them.....I'm probably too anxcious to see it!:laugh:

I think I miss it........??........:becky:


----------



## Laurief

Julie - I think you are right - you are just missing all of those beautiful squares!!


----------



## BeverlyA

I'm sorry I haven't been so good at keeping everyone up to date on the quilt but things are going good so far! Just not much new to see yet.

I was STUNNED at how beautiful it was when it arrived from Julie! The pictures here just don't do it justice! It is truely gorgeous and something about the personality of each square brought tears to my eyes. They're not just blocks of fabric, they're OUR babies, and each block is filled with so much love, memories, wishes, laughter and love that you can just feel it. 

The top isn't on the frame yet, as my mom explained to me that she had to do all of the marking of it before it went on the frame, while it was still laying on a hard, firm surface. Her frame is huge, it takes up about half of the basement in her small house.

She's trying to think of some unique things to quilt on it instead of just an over all pattern. I hope everyone likes that idea, I think it will be cute, and it certainly won't look machine done.

I promise to post pics as soon as it gets on the frame.

Beverly


----------



## Thumper

I can't wait!!! 

Ohh...the excitement! :whoo:

Kara


----------



## SMARTY

I'm sure whatever your Mom does will be perfect.


----------



## Sissygirl

That is so exciting - thanks for the update!


----------



## pjewel

I'm really looking forward to seeing it too. It's absolutely true that a lot of love went into those squares. Some lucky person will be the keeper of our special work from the heart.


----------



## Lina

I can't wait to see it done!


----------



## Julie

I'm really excited! Probably overly-excited! Remember when I told you all to watch out or you'll get bit by the quilt bug? Guess who got the big bite? ound: Yes ME! It's kinda funny really.

While waiting for the forum quilt blocks,I used Lacy's pattern she had made for a GS quilt,and sewed a twin size frog quilt top for Robbie.(his room is frogs/bugs etc.)and then I helped the 11 others make Girl Scout quilts after sewing the forum quilt,(really 7-as 4 were unable to come).We just did a block exchange and I got to teach girls/Mom's learn to sew and make their very own quilt.We tied them,and they are currently on display uptown in the store windows to celebrate Girl Scout week.I'm currently sewing a dog quilt top. I made 18 blocks for it. I really want to have these 2 (the frog quilt and the dog quilt)actually quilted-----I'm not wanting to tie them...so I'll probably quit making for awhile,but you never know!:wink:

I hope it got someone else bit too----ound: It's fun and creatively rewarding for me.

Beverly--I know your Mom will do a fabulous job on the quilt. :hug: I don't mean to rush you-----just overly excited!:becky:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie that's so exciting you've found a new hobby. We're in scouts too - would love to see a picture if you can get one. Sounds adorable.


----------



## pjewel

Julie said:


> I'm really excited! Probably overly-excited! Remember when I told you all to watch out or you'll get bit by the quilt bug? Guess who got the big bite? ound: Yes ME! It's kinda funny really.
> 
> While waiting for the forum quilt blocks,I used Lacy's pattern she had made for a GS quilt,and sewed a twin size frog quilt top for Robbie.(his room is frogs/bugs etc.)and then I helped the 11 others make Girl Scout quilts after sewing the forum quilt,(really 7-as 4 were unable to come).We just did a block exchange and I got to teach girls/Mom's learn to sew and make their very own quilt.We tied them,and they are currently on display uptown in the store windows to celebrate Girl Scout week.I'm currently sewing a dog quilt top. I made 18 blocks for it. I really want to have these 2 (the frog quilt and the dog quilt)actually quilted-----I'm not wanting to tie them...so I'll probably quit making for awhile,but you never know!:wink:
> 
> I hope it got someone else bit too----ound: It's fun and creatively rewarding for me.
> 
> Beverly--I know your Mom will do a fabulous job on the quilt. :hug: I don't mean to rush you-----just overly excited!:becky:


Julie,

So . . . where are the pictures??? I want to see all the wonderful things you've made.


----------



## dboudreau

Yes Julie, where are the pictures. You tease!


----------



## Thumper

YES! Pictures!

I'd love to see the Girl Scout quilt 

I guess I've been bit by the sewing bug, I've been sewing ALOT lately, well..whenever I have spare time. I've made some really cute summer dresses and drafting my own patterns on my new dress form. woo hoo!

I just can't wait to see the quilt finished. I'm SO excited about this project.

Kara


----------



## maryam187

Julie, I want to see pics too please! hoto:


----------



## Julie

hey--------did any of you get bit by the quilt bug too? I really thought a few of you might go on to make your own quilt!

Lisa,
Yes,my daughter has been in girl scouts since 2nd grade brownies. I've been involved ever since. I am the cookie and nut sale Mom for the troop and I often volunteer or get drafted for projects such as this quilt-making one. I did think at one point,why did I do this?,but armed with a bottle of aspirin(I didn't have to use) I plunged ahead---and so very glad I did. A few of the girls got a quilt bug bite and want to go on and make another quilt. That pleases me alot.:becky: Our troop is a Senior troop now.Our girls range from 14-16. I had to laugh at your comment about finding a new hobby!ound: I just re-found it really. I've been making quilts for years....but not in the last 10yrs. or so.I do have some pictures of the girls' quilts/Mom's quilts----however I don't think I should post their pictures. I'll see if I can crop or find Lace's....ok?


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> YES! Pictures!
> 
> I'd love to see the Girl Scout quilt
> 
> I guess I've been bit by the sewing bug, I've been sewing ALOT lately, well..whenever I have spare time. I've made some really cute summer dresses and drafting my own patterns on my new dress form. woo hoo!
> 
> I just can't wait to see the quilt finished. I'm SO excited about this project.
> 
> Kara


This sounds exciting----I'd love to see them! It must be hoping for Spring/Summer? I find the new fabrics exciting. And I must say-quilt wise--in those quilt shops are some of the cutest fabrics I've seen...and those fat quarters? FABULOUS! eace:


----------



## Julie

Girl Scout Quilts-------

How this worked was everyone made 12 of the same block---then we exchanged them.Essentially everyone had the exact same blocks. We all set them together in our own layout with our own individual "choice" of fabric. None of the girls had sewn before,and most of the Mom's hadn't either. None of them had made a quilt before.

I missed a few pix as there is a red one and a green one and a print one,and also a biege print. When we get together again we are bringing our quilts for pictures etc. and it'll be in the local newspaper I'm told.

Oh,I forgot to tell you-Lacy's block is that cute frog. Mine is the cat.


----------



## Lina

I love the quilt! Lacy's frog is AWESOME! Please give her my compliments. It's really great.


----------



## Julie

Here is a photo of the red Girl Scout quilt. Isn't it amazing how much different a quilt with the exact same blocks can look so different because of placement and fabric choice?


----------



## dboudreau

Those are awesome. Thanks for sharing. :hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie - what great quilts. The girls must have been ecstatic over the final product. I love this project. Of course the frog and cat sqares are the cutest. I was a scout for a million years and have had the girls in a troop since kindergarten. It takes a lot of dedication to get them all the way to seniors. Congratulations.


----------



## Laurief

JULIE - Wow - you and the girls did a wonderful job!! They all look so great! What nice project for them.


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

That was a great idea, having the twelve blocks the same on everyone's quilt. Then you can really see how one's creativity totally changes the look. I love it! What a great project. The girls and their mothers must have been thrilled.:whoo:


----------



## Julie

I do think it was very rewarding for them---though they were not "in love" with the idea from the start. You know how that goes with this age girls? None of them agree on anything to do at all.

One of these girls is an excellent sew-er. I hope her Mom will buy her a sewing machine and encourage her. She was really talented.

Another 3 want to make another quilt,and that is so awesome for me.

No negatives really to speak of.

Lisa--it depends how young your girls are----but when the girls were about 4-5 grade I think,we made their leader a girl scout quilt for leader appreciation day. What I did,was give them each a plain white block,we met at the church after school one day,and I gave them permanent fabric markers.They each drew something they loved about girl scouting or favorite activity or themselves. It was a blast. It really was. When they were done,we had them sign a white sweatshirt and doodle or write something also to the leader/co-leader. It was fun. I did that quilt as well. We had 24 girls in our troop at the time. The leader cried when the girls gave it to her. Of course---I told them---do not tell...it was all kept a secret.She has it hanging on the wall in her girl scout room in her house.


----------



## irnfit

Julie, those quilts are awesome. When you start playing with the background colors, it really shows how different they can look, even though they are the same blocks.


----------



## Paige

I love the quilts Julie. That is great that you helped all those girls. Now, isn't there another quilt worth posting pictures of:ear:


----------



## Julie

I have 2 more......but I think you must be talking about the dog quilt? I'm putting borders on it today.


----------



## Missy

wow those are awesome Julie. You are a wonderful lady.


----------



## marjrc

Julie, those are great quilts!! I especially love the red bckgrnd. and the darker blue one. I also find it fascinating how diff. colors and layouts make the same blocks look different. Way to go, teaching those young girls, Juile! I think you did them all, incl. the moms, a great service and if only 2 or 3 of them run with the idea of quilting, it will be wonderful. 

I LOVE the froggie block and your cat block. Tell Lacey she did a fantastic job. her frog is cute and whimsical. 

Beverly, it must be a TON of work for your mom to finish our quilt and I can only imagine the amount of thought and time she'll have put into it once it's all done with. I am thankful we have someone of her experience handling this stage and I have no worries that it will be amazing. 

Julie, I went a little (ok... a LOT) nuts with the quilting bug back in December and Jan. and spent ... well, I don't even want to say how much I spent!! ... on tools, accessories and fabric. I have had to put everything aside for a bit as I really had to work on a scrap album for our oldest's 18th b'day this past weekend. I made an album of his 'career' in soccer since he was 6 yrs. old and am still not finished. I presented it to him yesterday though, as we had a family party for the occasion, and he was very pleased. I still have at least 15 or so layouts to complete so will do that in the next weeks. 

THEN... and i hope I actually do it... THEN, I will start on something 'quilty' ! lol Can't wait to see pics of the other projects you worked on, Julie!!


----------



## Julie

Marj,
I hope you are able to get back to quilting soon. Aren't those fabrics wonderful? I can see why you spent quite abit. There is just something about all those fabrics/fat quarters I just love!

They also have what they call "jelly rolls". These are precut strips all rolled up in kind of a fabric cinnamon roll.Makes it easy as pie! Lacy wanted a jelly roll so I got her one awhile back. They even have pattern books/ideas for using fat quarters and jelly rolls. Pretty clever......I am trying to get back up to speed on the new trends/techniques...it is exciting.


----------



## pjewel

Hey Julie, I need a tutorial on how to create those adorable pieced animals that you and Lacy create. Any takers?  If I could learn to do that I could really consider myself a quilter (of sorts).


----------



## marjrc

Julie said:


> Marj,
> I hope you are able to get back to quilting soon. Aren't those fabrics wonderful? I can see why you spent quite abit. There is just something about all those fabrics/fat quarters I just love!
> 
> They also have what they call "jelly rolls". These are precut strips all rolled up in kind of a fabric cinnamon roll.Makes it easy as pie! Lacy wanted a jelly roll so I got her one awhile back. They even have pattern books/ideas for using fat quarters and jelly rolls. Pretty clever......I am trying to get back up to speed on the new trends/techniques...it is exciting.


Oh my! I'm gaining weight just reading this! Fat quarters, jelly rolls, cinnamon rolls...... MMmmmmmmmmm !! : :tea:

I couldn't believe the many books and mags on quilting when I visited Orlando. It's a huge thing in the U.S. and almost as 'big' as scrapbooking! lol


----------



## Julie

pjewel said:


> Hey Julie, I need a tutorial on how to create those adorable pieced animals that you and Lacy create. Any takers?  If I could learn to do that I could really consider myself a quilter (of sorts).


Geri,
I did put together a tutorial for how to do an applique using the "wonder-under" technique. In fact I was making the cat in these Girl Scout quilts. Did you get it? I sent it to whoever asked--I don't know exactly how many people. That is just a quick and simple way of doing it. The edges will fray alittle,but it has it's own unique look.Not for something necessarily washed all the time. You did a wonderful job on your blocks-----YOU ARE A QUILTER ALREADY!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Those are beautiful!!!!

I can definately see how kids can complain about doing the same block 12X! lol. Great job on keeping them motivated with that one. I hope your talented Girl Scouts stick with it. Quilitng/Sewing is a great hobby for the creative/analytical minds. It is like doing a puzzle, but only with fabric, and you create it. That's how I explain it to my family.

My daughter thinks sewing is 'hard', not the sewing part, but the actually figuring out how a garment goes together part. You have to sort of have an engineering type intuition, I think. I think that probably goes for quilting too!

Kara


----------



## Julie

Keeping the girls motivated to actually make 12 blocks the same,was the easy part! It sounds backwards I know,but that was the easy part----remember at their ages it is "an all about me world".ound:


----------



## Julie

here is the dog quilt I just finished the top on.......inspired by a pair of socks!Not kidding-------:laugh: 

Now I'll just stick it away I think till I can afford to have it quilted!


----------



## maryam187

OH MY Julie! What a great piece of art! You are so talented :clap2:


----------



## Missy

love that Julie.


----------



## Leslie

Too, too cute! Julie, you are definitely an artist!


----------



## Jane

Julie, the dog quilt is SO cute!!!!

I love it!


----------



## irnfit

Julie, great dog quilt. Have you ever machine quilted?


----------



## mckennasedona

I love the dog quilt. You are very talented, Julie.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie - that is adorable - you are just way too clever. You should open your own eBay quilt shop.


----------



## pjewel

That is just too cute. I'm so impressed . . . but never surprised. Brava!


----------



## Lina

Julie that quilt is just TOO cute!


----------



## Julie

Thank you.
I've never machine quilted,and I know it is possible with a regular machine,but it would be very difficult.I've hand quilted,but it took me forever to get that pieced pansy of Mom's done and this is pretty big as well. I think I'll just stuff it away.


----------



## dboudreau

Julie, that a wonderful quilt. What does is cost to have it quilted?


----------



## Julie

I honestly don't have a quote,but I know a twin size to be machine quilted was 100.00--as that's my other one needing done(lacy's frogs for Robbie). This dog quilt is queen size,so I suppose,150-250.00. I think I'll just stuff it away,as I honestly don't have a connection to this one. I quite like it,but I'd trade it off for more fabric if I could-----it kept me busy for awhile,and really that's my goal.:thumb:


----------



## marjrc

Julie, it's gorgeous and so cute! I love the colors, the background, everything! Very nice.  I didn't realize it was so big until I saw it on a queen sized bed. Wow! 

I've seen ads for some fancy quilting machines in quilt mags and I can't believe their costs!!!!!! :jaw:


----------



## irnfit

Julie said:


> Thank you.
> I've never machine quilted,and I know it is possible with a regular machine,but it would be very difficult.I've hand quilted,but it took me forever to get that pieced pansy of Mom's done and this is pretty big as well. I think I'll just stuff it away.


That's why I rarely make full size quilts anymore. I'm a hand quilter. So, I make lap size, baby quilts, wallhangings. I don't have the time or energy to start learning to machine quilt.


----------



## Julie

I should scale down as well Michele....


----------



## Laurief

Julie, I just saw the dog quilt - that is absolutely adorable!! Did you JUST now make that, after the forum quilt, the girl scout quilts, and everything else you do?? Wow - you are superwoman!


----------



## Julie

Yes Laurie. I made it after the Girl Scout blocks and quilt,the frog quilt,the forum quilt and then this dog quilt,inspired by a pair of socks!:laugh:

I'm not superwoman,but I used to try to be. Now,I'm just bored....I like to keep busy in a creative way....instead of cleaning houseound: It has been cold here as well,so I can not get out much. I'm looking forward to spring/summer and flower planting time.:becky:


----------



## Laurief

Holy Mackerel!!! you really ARE a superwoman!!


----------



## Julie

No Laurie---I wish I was!


----------



## Laurief

Well to me you are!!:kiss:


----------



## Julie

Well Thanks Laurie!:hug::kiss:
That's sweet!


----------



## BeverlyA

*Forum Quilt Update!*

I finally got some pictures of our Forum Quilt on the frame. There are a couple pictures of some of the stitching around the edges of the quilt that my mom did with "Havanese" kinds of words or phrases.


----------



## BeverlyA

and a couple more of the quilt on the frame and my mom 

Beverly


----------



## Lina

Oh Beverly I LOVE it! I love the phrases and the whole thing just looks awesome. Thanks so much to your mom for doing this and for everyone else for contributing towards this wonderful quilt.


----------



## irnfit

I hate to say this because I have a block in the quilt, but it looks AMAZING!!!
I love the way you framed it with the black and blue, Julie. The words and phrases are such a great addition. I can't wait to see it quilted.


----------



## Julie

Oh Thank You Beverly:grouphug:

I've been really excited to see the quilt in the frames! What a treat to see your Mom too! You tell her,I think she is just beautiful and give her a hug for me! I could only just wish to look as pretty as she is when I'm her age! You have lucky genes Beverly!

I like the creative twist you came up with too. How clever! You used Marj's MHS and many of the favorite sayings from the forum,as well as I could see bones,balls and a dish,and a heart too! Whoever gets this quilt,is going to have alot of fun discovering the quilting! Thank you for posting!:whoo:hoto::whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl

Beverly,

Thanks so much for the update.

Tell your mom we really appreciate her hard work!!:hug:


----------



## BeverlyA

LOL, Julie, I just had to laugh at your "genes" comment! I was recently at the Dr. and he was asking my about my mom's health and background. After I got done telling him how healthy, fit and active she is he looks right at me and says "so you take after your dad I take it?"!!! ack!!! Well...he's right, but he didn't have to SAY it!

Mom will be 78 this summer and she is in better shape then I've ever been in.
I'll certainly pass on the compliments and hugs!

Beverly


----------



## Julie

Beverly,
I would of guessed your Mom in her early 60's. She certainly looks fabulous for 78! 

I also wasn't blessed with great genes----I hit 40 and it's been a fast fall down a slippery slope. Now at 44,I'm about ready to hit bottom I think!ound:


----------



## pjewel

Wow! It looks beautiful. There's going to be one happy person out in hav land when the gavel (figuratively) comes down on this sale. Son-of-a-gun that's a good looking piece of work.


----------



## Leeann

WOW the quilt looks sooo amazing, I cant wait to see it in person.

Has it been decided how it is going to be auctioned or raffled off yet Julie. I like the idea of a raffle, it would give so many other a chance at winning it.


----------



## Thumper

WOW! WOW! WOW!

Love it! She's done a smashingly fabulous job!!!

Kara


----------



## hartman studio

the quilt looks fantastic!!! and what a clever idea to quilt the phrases around the border. Whoever wins this quilt is going to be ecstatic. and it's hard to believe your Mom is 78-she looks great! It's so nice of her to undertake this project. thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dboudreau

It looks FABULOUS, JUST FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## SMARTY

thank you Beverly and thank your Mom, it is great selling all the progress of the quilt.


----------



## Jane

WOW! It looks so great! I can't wait to see how much it goes for at the Auction!


----------



## mckennasedona

Beverly, thank you for the photos. I love what your mom has added to it. It's going to be fabulous. 
Your mom is lovely!


----------



## Julie

:drum::ANNOUNCEMENT::drum:

The forum quilt is on the rescue site--complete with "drawing" information!
More photos of the individual blocks/quilt will be added. I just sent them off this am. This is VERY exciting!:whoo::clap2::whoo::clap2:

Here is the link----http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=34


----------



## Lina

Oh how exciting! It is all starting to sound so official.


----------



## maryam187

Beverly, bless your mom's heart for doing this! I honestly went  when I read her actual age, I would have guessed she's max. 65!!! :clap2:


----------



## Leeann

Julie said:


> :drum::ANNOUNCEMENT::drum:
> 
> The forum quilt is on the rescue site--complete with "drawing" information!
> More photos of the individual blocks/quilt will be added. I just sent them off this am. This is VERY exciting!:whoo::clap2::whoo::clap2:
> 
> Here is the link----http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=34


WAHOOOO Julie I am so happy it is being done this way, everyone gets a chance at winning this wonderful quilt.


----------



## Julie

Me too Leeann.I think it is the most fair to everyone,and you don't have to be rich to get it---just lucky!ound:

It also raises more money this way too. A double-bonus!:clap2:


----------



## pjewel

That is so exciting! I wonder how much it's going to cost us. ound:


----------



## Leslie

I _love_ it!!!


----------



## Julie

Everyone who signs up gets a free chance to win it! If you want extra chances,you need to donate/buy tickets. I think it is great that everyone gets a free chance myself.Nothing in life is free...but this is!

Now Geri ound::boink: How many chances can you afford?:boink:ound:


----------



## Missy

Wow! I have missed so much of this thread. How Exciting. Beverly, your mom is the best and beautiful and kind. I love how the quilt came out. everyone is so, so talented and generous. Julie, you rock girl!!! I really hope someone on forum wins it. I feel it should stay in the family.


----------



## marjrc

Thank you so much for showing us those pics of your mom and the quilt, Beverly! It feels like we are all part of the process. What a great job with the stitching of Hav-related words around the quilt! Very creative on your mom's part. I totally agree that she looks amazing. So glad to hear she's in great health too! Does she care to share her secret? 

Julie, you know, I had no idea that my having fun with the term MHS would explode and be so used and enjoyed by the Hav community! I mean, who'd a thunk it? LOL I was thinking of FMS and CFS and it just popped out one day in a post. Now, if I was smart, I would have copyrighted that and now had enough moola to get another Hav !!! duh on me ! 

I just spent 10 mins. at the HRI site, browsing and feeling so good about both the quilts that are up for draw. Their quilt is going to be beautiful too, and I especially loved the block dedicated to Susan Nelson. Paula McClain's block with Havs in hot air balloons is sooo good! I think both quilts will do very well in collecting funds for Rescue. 

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy!!!!!


----------



## Laurief

Wow - I Missed this!!! That quilt is so fabulous & I love the stitching around the sides. Oh I am going to be sooo sad if I dont win it!!! I never win anything, so maybe it is my turn!

Beverly, tell your Mom that she is one terrific person!! Such talent!


----------



## Julie

There should be more photos added to the forum quilt on the rescue page. I just sent them 19 emails yesterday containing the individual block photos and the quilt draped before it went off to Beverly. I didn't even know it was on there till a day or two ago. I was floored!:faint:

Those must of been pictures I sent Lu when we were first talking about donating it to rescue.

Want to hear a funny story?
Remember the hav block I made,the first one,where it looks corded? Well,it's a small,small world! How that came to be,was I was looking on line at havanese pictures that I liked to make a quilt block. I came across that picture....a picture of a pretty hav named Daisy. I was attracted to her eyes...she just has cool eyes--anyway,I made that block. Remember? I have a picture of the block with the actual photo.....guess what? The lady I sent the pictures to? Her name is Michelle and she is on the rescue quilt committee. Guess who owns Daisy? Yes! Michelle!

Who would of ever thought,I could find a hav photo I loved,make a quilt block of it,decide to donate it to rescue,send pictures and the very owner of that dog was also involved in the quilt rescue project and received my pictures! Small world----small world. And the best part? She wasn't insulted by my work! Her dog isn't corded---it is just the way the hair seperates that gave me that "idea".


----------



## BeverlyA

Julie! What a neat story! I just love that block too!

My mom says thanks to everyone for all the wonderful comments and compliments. 
She says her words of wisdom would be to eat healthy, exercise, and stay active. Words she does live by. She walks at least 3 miles a day, and if she can't get outside to do it, she does it on a treadmill in the basement and doesn't even have a TV, uggg.

Beverly


----------



## Jane

Julie, what a cool story! It really is a small HAV world!!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh wow - I love how it is coming together! The detail work added by Julie and Beverly's mom is amazing. This is beautiful. 

Congratulations to the quilt crew. This is a very impressive feat!

Julie, your dog quilt is adorable!


----------



## Thumper

This is SO exciting! I think I'll buy 6 tickets for each quilt (or however many were on that PDF file!)

I hope I WIN it! I'd love LOVE to own it! **fingers crossed**

Ladies, we DID IT! :whoo:

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Remember that movie about the travelling pants. I don't remember the exact title (maybe the sisterhood of the travelling pants?) but these girls all shared a pair of jeans. One would wear it and have all kinds of adventures, then pass it along to the next -- and so forth. How about if we have a sister/brotherhood of the travelling quilt, should one of us be lucky enough to win it. :brushteeth:ound:


----------



## Julie

Did you see all the beautiful pictures added today? Michelle Burke from the rescue quilt committee did that! I think she is fabulous......


----------



## pjewel

I haven't seen it yet. I'm off to visit.


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> This is SO exciting! I think I'll buy 6 tickets for each quilt (or however many were on that PDF file!)
> 
> I hope I WIN it! I'd love LOVE to own it! **fingers crossed**
> 
> Ladies, we DID IT! :whoo:
> 
> Kara


I wish we could see the rescue quilt all together(I'm excited to see it)--but I'm sure it'll be posted before long too. I love their theme blocks!

I think I'll try for both quilts too Kara.:thumb:


----------



## pjewel

Julie said:


> :drum::ANNOUNCEMENT::drum:
> 
> The forum quilt is on the rescue site--complete with "drawing" information!
> More photos of the individual blocks/quilt will be added. I just sent them off this am. This is VERY exciting!:whoo::clap2::whoo::clap2:
> 
> Here is the link----http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=34


Julie I justwent to visit and it's wonderful. The photos are great! I have only one question, my second square, the hav looks purplish on my computer. Did it on yours? When I sent it in it was tan. Maybe it's just my screen.


----------



## Julie

let me check-----

Geri---it must be your monitor or something...he comes up tan colored on mine.:hug: and looks smashing! Did you see you could click on the images and make them bigger? Kinda cool.


----------



## pjewel

I did see that you could enlarge them. It just showed me how much I have to learn.ound:, but it also showed me how much I did learn between the first and the second.


----------



## Leeann

Wow Julie, the added pictures look amazing.

Here is the link again for those who want to check it out.

http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemi d=34


----------



## Laurief

Wow - all you ladies are incredible!~!! The talent! I know I said this before, but that was when I was only seeing one square at a time! Now that it is all together - WOW!! You all should be so proud of yourselfs for creating such a beautiful piece, and what a heartwarmin thought that it will bring lots of money to Rescue!!!


----------



## pjewel

Isn't it wonderful? You can see the love that went into each piece. And the fact that we were lucky enough to have the expertise of Julie and Beverly's mom to make us look good . . .:whoo::whoo:

I'm proud of all of us here, the ones who worked on it and the ones who cheered it along every step of the way. I suspect we'll really get to help some needy hav babies out there with this outpouring of love.


----------



## marjrc

Ditto to all the talk about everyone doing an amazing job! Woooooohoooooo!

Julie, I totally love your story about the 'corded Hav' block. How cool is that??


----------



## Me&2Girls

This is a beautiful piece of artwork. I'm so proud to know all of you that contributed. Way to go.


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, I know it isn't the focus of this topic, but I wanted to ask you about the dog quilt that you've opted to put away for now. How long do you think it took you to make that? How many hours a day in that time period? I just can't quit thinking at how fast you put that together!

Have you ever thought of using your time making one similar to that with Havanese heads, although I don't know what you'd do with it? eBay? I have no idea how much harder that would be because I don't even pretend to know how to sew or quilt, but would it be too difficult to do that in corded & brushed Havs? I'm just curious because it is all so amazing to me. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## marjrc

Havtahava said:


> Julie, I know it isn't the focus of this topic, but I wanted to ask you about the dog quilt that you've opted to put away for now. How long do you think it took you to make that? How many hours a day in that time period? I just can't quit thinking at how fast you put that together!
> 
> Have you ever thought of using your time making one similar to that with Havanese heads, although I don't know what you'd do with it? eBay? I have no idea how much harder that would be because I don't even pretend to know how to sew or quilt, but would it be too difficult to do that in corded & brushed Havs? I'm just curious because it is all so amazing to me. Your work is beautiful!


Ooooooooo, I love that idea, Kimberly! I am sure you have the talent to put something like that together, Julie. The question is..... do you have the time? lol You are so busy!


----------



## Julie

Thank you Kimberly and Marj-that's very sweet.

I would guess it took me about a week or 10 days --I'm not really sure. As far as hours go,I work on it off and on,but it really goes much quicker then a person thinks,with this technique.I think the hand work on them takes the longest(but it's my least favorite part too):laugh:

That's a good idea Kimberly.This idea came from a pair of socks I had,but a hav quilt,even as a wallhanging with smaller squares would be cute---or I could try my hand at miniatures again,something I have not did in quite awhile....the wheels are turning(hope you are not hearing the squeak!)ound:


----------



## marjrc




----------



## Julie

thanks for the oil can Marj! SHHHHHH.......DON'T TELL ANYONE!:tape:

:redface:How embarrasing:redface:
I knew you would probably hear my squeaky wheels.......ound:


----------



## JanB

I'm a little late to this thread and am still catching up on all the posts...all 115 or so pages so it will take a while 

However, I have to say I am so impressed at the talent and contributions here.

And the quilt is stunning!

I didn't contribute a block but I will be contributing $$$$ :biggrin1:

You guys are awesome!


----------



## Julie

Jan---you can see each block and a few overall photos at havaneserescue.com---just click on the links...you will be able to see rescue's own quilt they make every year as well. You can sign up for a free chance and purchase tickets as well.:thumb:

I sound like a commercial,don't I? ound:


----------



## JanB

Julie, that's Ok, you're entitled :biggrin1:

I am so impressed at the quality of these blocks...and some of these were first efforts? Wow. I have trouble sewing on a button, lol.

I saw Tessa's breeder made several blocks for the HRI quilt


----------



## Julie

:becky::drum::attention:Surprise coming------------:attention::drum::becky:


----------



## imamurph

WOW..we haven't been teased in quite awhile!!

Are you going to give us some hints??..:ear:


----------



## Leslie

:dance: Is it finished??? :bounce:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh, goodie, goodie! I love surprises!!op2:


----------



## Leeann

Oh Gosh is it done, is it done??? I cant wait to see...


----------



## maryam187

I think Beverly lifted the surprise cover in another thread but I'll keep my :tape: on.


----------



## Julie

:biggrin1:You are all right-----it is done and just ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! Beverly's Mom did such a fabulous job! I'll be posting photos later on tonight....I was hoping Beverly would have some to post?????

:hail: I wanted her to have the honor..........:hail:


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh! Okay! I was afraid I spoiled the surprise! I can post a few pictures if you insist  

I hope you all like the quilting. I think we all should be very proud!eace:

Now let's start raising some money for rescue!

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA

and 1 more I guess. Julie, if you want to take anymore individual ones, this is all I took.

Beverly


----------



## Julie

:whoo::clap2::whoo::clap2:

I'll post some I took later on tonight......:wink:


----------



## Thumper

SMASHING!:whoo:

K.


----------



## Lina

Oh it looks AMAZING! I love it. Beverly, please thank your mom for doing such a fabulous job and thanks to you too!


----------



## irnfit

_C'est magnifique!_ (sorry if the spelling is wrong)


----------



## maryam187

C'est vraiment magnifique!


----------



## pjewel

I love it!!! I want more pictures Julie. Can't get enough.


----------



## dboudreau

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! 

WONDERFUL!!!! FABULOUS!!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oops, double post! sorry!


----------



## Doggie Nut

OK, since I'm going to Italy next week I'll throw in a little Italiano>>>>BELLA! hey, that's as good as it gets!


----------



## Leeann

WOW!!!! It looks amazing.


----------



## imamurph

Oh, goodness..the qulit turned out to be a beatiful work of art!!!

I'm speachless...


----------



## Sissygirl

Love it! Love it!

Tell your mom thanks so much - we appreciate all her hard work.


----------



## irnfit

I just went back and saw all the dog related quilting done. It really turned out so nice. I am going to be so happy to own it. :biggrin1:


----------



## Moko

Talk about being an ARTIST!

That quilt is a blessing!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh everyone, this is simply amazing. The quilting is so perfect. What a fabulous job everyone.


----------



## Julie

This quilt is more beautiful in person then you can imagine------here are some pictures for you to enjoy


----------



## Julie

I want you to take note that on all 4 corners of each block Beverly's Mom quilted a heart.....in between is bones,balls,paw prints,bowls etc. but they are layed out in a uniform fashion. It is spectacular......and very much fits our quilt. 

Marj---take special note what is under your block...MHS ...NOT KIDDING!For those of you who don't know,Marj coined the phrase Multiple Hav Syndrome and I almost cried when I saw it was right under the block it belongs to....:hug: Marj is my "forum goddess". Love her!":kiss:

The forum logo has little hearts all around....

:sorry:sorry these are out of order......


----------



## Julie

One of the neat things about a hand quilted quilt is the back.....do you all recognise your block? 

It is cool even from the back!

Thank you Beverly,all forum members who contributed by making blocks AND by being generous enough to donate towards the quilt,and a special Thank You to Melissa for the logo and her support. A special Thanks to Helen for your beautiful quilting and finishing. You guys are awesome!:grouphug:


----------



## pjewel

That really is spectacular. you can see all the love that went into it.


----------



## Leslie

:jaw: Magnificent! Stunning! Beautiful! Amazing! Wonderful! Stupendous! Lovely! Delightful! Charming! Splendid! Gorgeous! Exquisite! Superb! Awe-inspiring!


----------



## Sissygirl

Wow - I love the back, too!!! Great job!


----------



## Laurief

Leslie just said it all!!!! WOW!!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Great work everyone! Great pictures Julie! Thank you all for the kind words for my mother, I was a little nervous having her do such a major part of our big project, so I'm glad it came out well.
What is the next step as far as selling raffle tickets?

Beverly


----------



## dboudreau

Leslie said:


> :jaw: Magnificent! Stunning! Beautiful! Amazing! Wonderful! Stupendous! Lovely! Delightful! Charming! Splendid! Gorgeous! Exquisite! Superb! Awe-inspiring!


Needs to be repeated!!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow!! It's spectacular. 
I'm waiting till closer to the event to buy my tickets but I'll be buying a bunch!!
All of you did a wonderful job.


----------



## Julie

tickets can be bought right now! Please go to havaneserescue.com

They have a neat place there showing how many tickets you get for different amounts of money. It's very nice...please check it out and buy your tickets so you have a chance of winning this quilt.

*note* on your entry tickets you will need to check which quilt you are entered for---check out rescue's quilt as well....


----------



## Laurief

Yes, I have to order my tickets too - I am trying to figure out if I want to use all my nationals spending money trying to get the quilt, or save some for other stuff there -


----------



## havaluv

Oh my gosh, it's just breathtaking! Truly exquisite!


----------



## Paige

Wow, the quilt looks amazing. Beverly your mother did a fantastic job. 

You should be very pround of yourself Julie. You brought it along from start to finish. :whoo:


----------



## Julie

**IMPORTANT**
For those of you who made a quilt block--I e-mailed you,so please check it and get back to me asap

Thanks:grouphug:


----------



## marjrc

Julie, you are a sweetheart! I am :Cry: after reading your post. :grouphug: Thank you for your love and ((hugs)) my friend. I feel the same way about you, Deputy.  Sure would be nice to share those hugs in person one day. 

"MHS" is in the quilt - yaaaaaaaayy! :whoo: Omg, and what a quilt!!!!! 

Beverly, your mom is an angel. The stitching she did is amazing and so very moving. I can't believe she did all that work. WOW!!! :hail: :hail: Thank you, thank you, thank you! I could look at the front AND back of that quilt all day. Julie, you lucky dog! When are you shipping it, and is it going to someone who will be attending the show?

Julie, the colors you chose for background, trim and outer trim.... gorgeous! It all fits so well together and each block stands out on it's own as a work of art from everyone. Beautiful! 

I've already bought tix for the draw, so keeping fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Julie

Thanks Marj!:hug:
I will be sending the quilt on here pretty quick,so my time is limited with it.

Please make sure you get your name in the drawing for it! Someone is gonna be lucky--it might as well be you,huh?
Watch for it to appear on the front forum page as well. Melissa said she would put it up there to advertise/make sure every forum member has the opportunity to enter the drawing!


----------



## JanB

Well, Leslie said it best!  It is absolutely stunning. I know I will be buying as many tickets as possible. All of you should be so proud to be part of something so special. If you do another quilt next year you can count me in!


----------



## Missy

OH DEAR! how did I miss this? This quilt is spectacular. The blocks, the design, the hand quilting, the logo... it is all absolutely perfect!!!! 

Marj is my forum goddess too. I love that Beverly's mom knew where that phrase needed to go!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

WOW!! That quilt is amazing!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*A message from a Quilt Committee member*

This is such an amazing quilt! What a process as well as product.

I'm working on advertising the quilts and would love little blurbs from each of you about your design and your inspiration if possible. I have asked Julie for her help but also realized that I could ask you directly as I am now a member of this amazing forum.

You can see pictures of my dogs in the wet dog section...who also have very close havanese haircuts. It was 120 in the San Fernando Valley today and 90 plus at the beach where I live.

We cannot thank all of you enough for your efforts. We have more dogs coming into foster care than ever due to our economy and other reasons. We are getting calls from potential owner turn ins and rescued mill dogs at alarming rates. Seems folks are losing homes due to foreclosures and apartments don't allow dogs, even little ones. It is also amazing that most of the new dogs are under five. Some folks don't have patience with house-training and some people get them for tiny children who hurt them. I mean the kids hurting the dog, and the dog getting scared. Some people just didn't realize what having a dog means...even at the price they paid for the havanese puppy.

Your efforts will enable rescue to find furever homes for these dogs. Think of the potential happiness you have created for both dog and new families. Many, many, many puppy licks and doggy circles.

You are invited to join the Havanese Rescue Quilt Project as well as the Rescue Committee. We have all sorts of needs besides quilting. I'm an artist, and so here I am organizing and advertising rather than quilting myself.

My inspiration for joining Havanese Rescue is my dear mentor, Sue Nelson, who started teaching the public about havanese many years ago at the Pet Expo...and who taught me how to train, respect, and truly enjoy my dogs. Susan's wish was that we care for rescue...and my work is a tribute to her and all she did for me.










Linda
Co-Chair Havanese Rescue Quilt


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*oops, my attachment did not go through*

This is Sue talking to a child about havanese care...making sure that havanese go to the right homes. Havanese are good with respectful children.

Linda


----------



## JASHavanese

The quilt is BEAUTIFUL!! I got to see Leslie's square when we went to Ca so I know which one she did but who did which square? The quilting is AWESOME on it!!!


----------



## Julie

Linda,
I'm currently collecting all the information for you. I'm just waiting to hear from a couple more people.

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## Julie

JASHavanese said:


> The quilt is BEAUTIFUL!! I got to see Leslie's square when we went to Ca so I know which one she did but who did which square? The quilting is AWESOME on it!!!


Jan,
If you go to rescue's site and look at the quilts,the blocks are pictured seperately there with the block maker's name,and the title for their block.


----------



## Thumper

Sorry, Julie! My weekend was chaotic, but I just Pm'd you. I only have simple inspirations for my blocks, and I'm so very ecstatic on how it turned out. More beautiful than I imagined! I hope I win it! lol

Kara


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Julie you are amazing*

thank you so much! I think you will be pleased with the ads...
Linda


----------



## Julie

Linda,
This is all so new to me---the advertising of a quilt etc.by block....where is it advertised at? I'd just love to know how it all works.:ear:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*advertising*

The quilt has been traditionally advertised at all the local havanese group lists, the Yahoo Havanese List, and a bunch of others. I'll go get a copy of the list and mail it to you. I can also send you a sample of what I am working on privately to give you an idea. Other lists are Havanese Puppies, Havanese Health, Havanese Obedience and Rally, Havanese Show, and a few more. Also now the forum!

Linda

Here is a sample of an old one: The photos don't show up...

The 2006 Universal Havanese Rescue Quilt Project

Sneak Peek Number 18

"Trick or Treat"
by Stacy DeJoseph

We all know what tricksters our Havies can be, often seeming like little clowns in dog suits. 
In my quilt square I tried to capture their fun-loving nature, 
having them carry their baskets while hoping for an abundance of treats. 
And who would ever be able to refuse them if they showed up at your door on Halloween night. 
Or, for that matter, who could say no to them at any time, any day or night. 
...Stacy DeJoseph

Casey

Casey has already found himself a new home.
It all was totally unplanned but sometimes things
have a way of just working out perfectly.

The summer of 2006 was a good season for Casey. One of the 333 dogs
seized in the Chester County mill bust, found Casey spending months at the
shelter as state's evidence for the trial. In June, after the owner
pled guilty to lesser charges, Casey found himself in foster care
with a volunteer for HRI. While out for socialization one weekend,
accompanying his foster family on a sailing trip, Casey met a family
that fell in love with him. The feeling was mutual.

Casey spent more time in foster care learning what it means to be a
house dog and somebody's pet. He's done quite well on this task. He
still has work to do with his house training but his new family loves him
and is very willing to continue working with him so that he can be successful.

Having had so little in his life, Casey finds everything a treat. The
best treat of all though, is a family that loves him and finds him
enchanting. Casey is living what for him must be the perfect life and
according to his family, that's only right because he's the perfect dog.

stings to this list are copyrighted (c2006) to the original poster and may not be reproduced or re-transmitted in any way without permission. Doing so will result in removal. This does not apply to posts forwarded here, as long as identification of the list (i.e. in the subject lines) has been deleted. The list "address" ([email protected]) is not to be included on any postings outside the list.


----------



## pjewel

Aha. So I'm guessing by reading the old ads that my blurb should have been longer. I can certainly do that, creating more of a story for my two blocks if you'd like.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Blurbs*

I think what you wrote is fine. I think people love the pictures the best, and they like to know a little bit. You guys did a great job and so quick getting them in to Julie.

Linda


----------



## Julie

Yes,I was asked to keep it simple and I think what you all sent me was just fine. I have the last 3 people for you too Linda--I'll e-mail you later on tonight after my "handful" is in bed!:laugh:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*See what your quilt will do...*

this is Lu Wyland's Havanese Rescue Video...


----------



## Julie

I just wanted to post a couple last photos(I may take 1 more before it leaves me)

But here are a couple-----This is a hanging sleeve. This was the first time I had ever did this(so you can teach old dogs new tricksound This is like a big curtain rod pocket,actually.

From my understanding,it is nice to have a hanging sleeve on it for display at Nationals and also just in case the lucky winner of the quilt wants to hang it up--it is there. If not it is flat,so it won't be bothersome.

The other photo was to show the dedication. I wanted to make sure the quilt block makers,the quilter and the people who donated money to be able for this quilt to be made,knew they were greatly appreciated.Thank you all!:grouphug:


----------



## irnfit

That's great, Julie!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Looks great, Julie - love it!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie - the dedication is fabulous. It must be so hard to let it go but I know that you'll agree it's going to the best cause there ever was.

To all the forum members that contributed, I am so impressed with your love for this breed. You rock!


----------



## marjrc

Sniff, sniff.... so this is it then? It's leaving your hands and will be 'out there'?  Somehow it feels like we might not see it again. I know, I know..... that's kind of the whole point, but you know, it's so pretty and it's our FIRST forum quilt so it has emotional value, you know? ahh well....... it's all for a good cause of course and I am more than happy to DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN FOR NEXT YEAR !! :whoo:

Great idea about installing a sleeve. Smart woman! The dedication is lovely, Julie.


----------



## BeverlyA

Perfectly said Marj (as always!) It feels sad "letting it go", but that WAS the point. Hopefully a forum member will win it and it will live on in infamy! lol 
Julie, during the entire process, you did an absolutely stellar job, THANKS! :hail:

The dedication is perfect.
I hope who ever wins it (if it's not me of course!) loves it as much as I do!

Beverly


----------



## Julie

BeverlyA said:


> I hope who ever wins it (if it's not me of course!) loves it as much as I do!
> 
> Beverly


I was thinking the same thing-----I so love this quilt--and I'm very attached to it.I REALLY,REALLY hope that a forum member wins it. That'd make my day.....yes,even if it isn't me!

Letting it go has been hard....but I'm planning on one more picture. I'd love to take a picture of Quincy with the quilt,before it gets packaged up and sent off to Virginia. I've debated on it a long time,for fear he might get it dirty or something......but I think I have an idea------:suspicious:


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh take some Julie! He's not going to get it dirty.
I regret not taking more pictures here while I had it.

Beverly


----------



## Thumper

That really makes me smile! I'm sooo very proud of our accomplishment and I know it will find a great, loving home! Hopefully, with ME! lol 

Julie, I'd let you have visitation rights 

Kara


----------



## Julie

Visitation huh,Kara?------Well --------okay! That'll work for me!:becky:


----------



## mckennasedona

Julie,
You did a wonderful thing heading up the quilt project. The dedication is just perfect. I know it will be hard to let it go.
When I win it biggrin1 I'll be sure to send photos...........


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, you've done such an amazing job heading this up and bringing all the pieces together to create this wonderful piece of art & love. Thank you!


----------



## Havtahava

Beverly, I missed all the hand-quilting photos until now. WOW! All of that detail is amazing! Please send more thanks to your mother the next time you talk to her. I'm truly amazed at all she did. That's incredible.


----------



## irnfit

I think it is mandatory that Julie takes a picture with Quincy and the forum quilt. Just put a disclaimer that he doesn't go with it in the raffle. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Kara wrote: " Hopefully, with ME! lol Julie, I'd let you have visitation rights."

LMBO Good one, Kara. :biggrin1: 

Yep, to have another forum member win this quilt would be almost as good as having it myself. Almost. And definitely much easier on the heart strings. 

Michele, you really shouldn't be encouraging Julie to have a disclaimer about Quincy not being part of the quilt. I mean, this might have been our only chance to actually get the cutie patootie in our hands!! WAaaaaaaa! sniff, ......  LOL

Go ahead, Julie. You MUST take a picture of Quincy with the quilt! And what about YOU?! I want to see YOU with that quilt, hon! Please get Lacey or hubby to take a pic of you with it, o.k.? It is only fitting. You could bundle yourself up in the quilt while snuggling with Quincy or something. :whoo:


----------



## pjewel

As I've said before, I'm constantly reminded of the movie "The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants," and if I win, I'd be happy to send it along for brief (maybe a month at a time) stays at homes of the sisterhood that created it. eace:


----------



## Julie

:hurt: Okay----- It's gone-----It's officially off to rescue---:hurt:

No really-:whoo::tea: We should be celebrating!!! :tea::whoo:
We did it gals!:tea: We did it!:tea:

Now we just need it to raise LOTS of money for rescue!

Marj,
I wasn't prepared for your picture request,but I did bathe Quince and got his photo with it---he looked so sad though----I'll post the photo later.


----------



## marjrc

Wooohoooooo! You did it, Julie! Thank you so very, very much for all your hard work. Yes, we all contributed, but boy, you sure had a lot to coordinate to make this work. Thank you!!  :whoo:


----------



## Julie

This is for you Beverly and Marj------I bathed Quince and got him ready for his photo op with the quilt----He just layed down and put his face on the forum logo! I'm not kidding----ound: It was kinda sad really-----like giving the quilt a hug goodbye! 

The photos are out of order:sorry:

But When I kept trying to set him up,he'd lay back down!Stinker! Then I caught him looking at his own quilt block!ound:


----------



## JanB

Julie, those pictures are precious and priceless! I love them!

I am so impressed with all the hard work and dedication from all of you that went into this project. It's stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Julie

:hug: Oh----you're too kind--- :hug:
I can only speak for me---but it was a tremendous thrill for me. Receiving the quilt blocks from all over--Priceless! A royal treat--really.


----------



## JanB

Oh, Julie, I wish I had been here to be a part of it!



But maybe I can win it :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Jan-
I hope you win it too---or any forum member. You can surely be part of this next quilt!:hug:


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Julie! The pictures of Quincy with the quilt are adorable! It brought tears to my eyes! Thank you so much for taking them and posting them for us!

Thank you especially for heading up this big project. It was a big undertaking that would have never gotten organized without you---thank you!!! Hopefully it will be the first of many quilts the forum produces to raise money for HRI. I only wish you could be in Richmond for the drawing of the winner.
Next year!

Love you Julie! You're a keeper!
Beverly


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Ladies, the quilt is BEAUTIFUL!
I hope I win it!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie - you are such a sweetheart to have taken Quincy's photo with the quilt - such a thoughtful gesture. I love him looking at his own square.


----------



## Leslie

Julie~ I've got tears in my eyes after seeing Quincy hugging the quilt. This is so bittersweet. I know the intention was always to let it go but, gosh it's hard! I'm stepping up my prayers that one of us wins it. 

Geri~ I love the idea of "The Sisterhood of the Traveling Quilt"! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Leslie you know,I've NEVER had Quincy do that before-and he has never been even around it till that day. He usually is very receptive to photos and posing etc,but when I put him on the quilt,it was just like a sad hug or something. I tried several times to get him to sit up etc.but he wanted to just lay on it. I felt lucky he even looked up at his own block! 

:biggrin1::suspicious:Maybe the quilt was made with such love and tenderness that he felt it!:suspicious::biggrin1: Sounds good huh???:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

I just wanted you all to know the forum quilt arrived safe and sound in Virginia.The lady who received the quilt(Stacy) was very happy with it--and with her permission I'm posting what she said about the quilt. Stacy is with the HRI quilt committee.

> Julie - The forum quilt is here and is absolutely PHENOMENAL. 
I LOVE it!!! Wait until those of you who are lucky enough to be in 
Richmond this August see it. It will knock your socks (and shoes) 
off. Each square is creative, original, and beautiful. I think that 
the border with different words embroidered into it is out of this 
world. The entire quilt is just awesome!!!
> 
> I can't thank you enough, Julie, for your and your group's 
effort in creating this. People are going to go crazy for it and 
spend lots of money trying to win it. You and the others have 
blessed our dogs and that is appreciated more than I can possibly say.
> 
> Thank you again and please express HRI's sincere thanks to the 
others.
> 
> Wow!!!!
> 
> Stacy

Now to my first time quilt block makers/those with doubts----:hug: See----I told you guys you could make your first block and it'd turn out wonderful! :biggrin1: Here's to ya!:tea:


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

That's a wonderful response. I so wish I could be there to see it in person before it makes it's way to it's forever home. Having been one of the "first timers," and having no clue where to start, I'm thrilled to have been a part of it. I look forward to next year's quilt. Now if I were smart, I'd start soon.


----------



## Julie

:bump: Just bumping this thread up so others see it! :bump:


----------



## Laurief

I have to say that I was in love with the quilt, before it was even put together, seeing each square being made with such love.
Then... when I saw the pics of it at Beverly's Mom's house it fell is little further!!

Then, once it was together and posted on the HRI site - I realized - I MUST HAVE IT!!!!!!

I know that chances are very very very very slim that I will win it.. But I am so excited about seeing it in person in August. Maybe whoever wins it will become my new "best friend" and I can "quilt sit" when they are on vacation.


You all should be SO proud and as Stacy says, I am sure it will make TONS of money for HRI!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA

I just saw this thread again. (Thanks for bumping it up Julie!)
The comments from Stacey were so kind. I always had those feelings about the quilt, but I know I'm partial 

I know that everyone that see's it will LOVE it! 
Bring on Quilt '09!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Awww..... how sweet to see Quincy with the quilt! :clap2: Thank you for the photos, Julie. It is bittersweet, isn't it?

I have tears in my eyes from the lovely comments Stacy wrote. I think Beverly's mom really outdid herself with the stitching of words and symbols of our love of the Havanese. I, too, wish I could see it in person, but those that will will surely fall in love with it just as we all did. :whoo: 

Hooray everyone!!!!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Fourth of July Quilt AD*

http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/070108/news.html

this week feature is the HRI quilt with two adorable rescue pups, Cody and Journey.

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Can we use that adorable photo in a quilt ad*

Formally blessed by a havanese! Now that is something...isn't it!
Linda


----------



## Julie

Linda,
What photo were you asking about using in a quilt ad?:ear:
If there is anything I can do to help with the photos/advertising just let me know.I think perhaps Stacy was taking photos of the quilting? IDK...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*The one of your dog on the quilt*

I'm actually working on the next ad featuring the forum quilt. It would be cute to add that photo in with the ad...how hard it was for him to let it go...


----------



## Sissygirl

I just bought my tickets through Pay Pal for the raffle.

Just a reminder when you purchase through PayPal to add your Name and Phone Number 
and which quilt you want. I forgot to do that.....but made a quick call and it was fixed.


----------



## Posh's Mom

So glad this thread was bumped! I have yet to say how BEAUTIFUL and amazing this is. I really think this is one of the best online communities in the world, or at least the dog world. Kudos to you!


----------



## Julie

Yes---Time is running out to purchase tickets for the quilt drawing! I'm glad you got yours bought Marie and caught your mistake.

It is extremely important to make sure your name,number and which quilt you are buying tickets for is noted. :thumb:


----------



## mckennasedona

Now how did I miss the photos of sweet Quincy with the quilt. They are so cute. I love the one where he's looking at his own square.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Can I win Quincy too?*

I'd like to win the quilt...can I have Quincy too? He is so adorable! I, too, love the photo of Quincy looking at his quilt square. It really puts two loves in one photo. Julie's adorable dog and her Forum quilt square.

Quincy belongs with Julie...but I can dream!


----------



## Julie

Oh no!!! Quincy stays with me!:kiss: I love him dearly. He gives me the biggest laughs and just makes my heart smile-you know? There's something about all havs I assume,but isn't it just neat,how they can't take their eyes off of you? Tonight I was photographing Quince and he is such an awesome guy for photos,but he got kinda tired of me taking his pictures and looked away-----but then just couldn't NOT look at me. I could just see it in his eyes--he just loves me.:hug::kiss: I found it really neat.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*that's why we love them so much!*

Was he in the calendar too? He is rather photogenic!


----------



## Julie

Oh yes---he is the hibicus baby and also in a snow picture---I call it Quincy's snow cone!ound:

It's kinda funny---but Quincy will let me do all sorts of things. He has been on a lawn mower,a pedal tractor,in sunglasses,in front of water fountains,on playground equipment,on a moped,dressed as a chef,etc..he honestly amazes me! I adore him!


----------



## Leslie

Julie said:


> Oh yes---he is the hibicus baby and also in a snow picture---I call it Quincy's snow cone!ound:
> 
> It's kinda funny---but Quincy will let me do all sorts of things. He has been on a lawn mower,a pedal tractor,in sunglasses,in front of water fountains,on playground equipment,on a moped,dressed as a chef,etc..he honestly amazes me! *I adore him!*


Julie~ You're not alone...we all adore Quincy! :hug::kiss:
Thank you for sharing him with us!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Julie, are you going to National?


----------



## Julie

Marie,
No,I won't be going.  
I'll be there in spirit though!:thumb:


----------



## marjrc

Julie said:


> Marie,
> No,I won't be going.
> I'll be there in spirit though!:thumb:


Oh yes, you will! I'll make sure of that. 

Great reminder, Marie. I bought more tix this morning and almost forgot about that 'comment box' for my name and which quilt, etc.... keeping my fingers crossed!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

:attention: JUST A REMINDER :attention:

If you are NOT going to Nationals in Virginia------and you want a chance to win either the HRI carousel quilt,the wallhanging, or our own Forum quilt-----you only have a few days left to actually purchase your tickets!

:dance: :bounce: :dance: :bounce: :dance: :bounce: :dance: :bounce:

Someone is going to win them----it might as well be you!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Only four more days to win the Forum Quilt!*

http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/081608/news.html

Click above to see the ad for the information! Don't miss out!


----------



## Julie

OMG! Tomorrow is the drawing! I'm so nervous! How crazy is that? I've been pacing today popping in and out checking for news,any news from Nationals....Tomorrow I'm gonna be a basket case! Not for me---I can't imagine me winning it---but for someone from the forum. I'm have a list of people in my head that I hope win it---

This feels strange---like when I sent my first baby to preschool for the first time. He put his arms around me and said "it'll be ok"(I left crying)


----------



## Sissygirl

Julie said:


> OMG! Tomorrow is the drawing! I'm so nervous! How crazy is that? I've been pacing today popping in and out checking for news,any news from Nationals....Tomorrow I'm gonna be a basket case! Not for me---I can't imagine me winning it---but for someone from the forum. I'm have a list of people in my head that I hope win it---
> This feels strange---like when I sent my first baby to preschool for the first time. He put his arms around me and said "it'll be ok"(I left crying)


It's so exciting!!!

Is it me???? eace:


----------



## Julie

Marie your block was just beautiful! I loved it! One day I'd love to have a pillow like that of Vinnie and Quincy!

Of course you make the list!:kiss:


----------

